# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [IT'S MEGA!] - Part 3



## Tazmo (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 11, 2013)

*Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [IT'S MEGA!]*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2013)

Now its a real BBQ chicken


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

Red and Black.

The colours of chaos.

So kewl.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

new threadsies :33

 any more official art,Alpha?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

Dat official art


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> new threadsies :33
> 
> any more official art,Alpha?


From the looks of it, nope =/

Just the official art for Lucario.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

curse you , popularity!


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 11, 2013)

New thread


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

i lived to a new thread


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

You're still young


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

> i like the claws behind its legs.cant remember the english name for them though


talons         ?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

AH,THAT!THANKS! :33


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Epic sig Alex


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

Da new set~


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

It's a flaming cock


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 11, 2013)

oh Swarmy, you're better than that. 

/ashamed


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

but it is!


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

what's wrong with a flaming cock?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

it cocks at the morning with flames?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh Swarmy, you're better than that.
> 
> /ashamed



I couldn't miss the oportunity


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought we were above the lazy man's comedy. 

But I guess not.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

hmmm.i may have some descriptions of the megas here 
the guy who linked the pics linked 4chan pics,so yeah,dont expect much


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I thought we were above the lazy man's comedy.
> 
> But I guess not.



You would ahve done it if I didn't 



alekos23 said:


> hmmm.i may have some descriptions of the megas here
> the guy who linked the pics linked 4chan pics,so yeah,dont expect much



The pictures are not showing  I love the concept of another stag beetle that finally has six legs.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> You would ahve done it if I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are not showing  I love the concept of another stag beetle that finally has six legs.



yeah,thats why i said descriptions.the guy used 4chan pics,which are known for being invisible


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn I wanted to see the beetle  Seems Gamefreak has some moth and beetle fetish


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mega Scizor sounds pretty lame 
lets see if it looks the part too


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

They should have just added more spikes to Scizor, you can't go wrong with spikes on a bug/steel


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

All of these obviously-not-sexual innuendos!

Mega Flaming Cock


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

speedy cock


----------



## Brox (Aug 11, 2013)

cock that everyone and their mother will receive


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't want a Mega Scizor.. I'd rather have a Mega Heracross 

I'm going on vacation Tuesday morning it's going to be a long 16 hour drive so I think I'll just do PWT in Black Version 2 to past time.


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2013)

Of course the first two pages in the new X and Y thread would be about mega cocks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BftrqE2CQiQ[/youtube]


Time to change that avatar Coma. Brand new Trailer of Bad Ass Mother Fuckery incoming!

STRAIGHT TO YA VEINS!


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BftrqE2CQiQ[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Time to change that avatar Coma. Brand new Trailer of Bad Ass Mother Fuckery incoming!
> ...



Not yet. Still waiting on official artwork. 

And I'm still too attached. :'<

I was thinking about making a Mewtwo one though from some of the new trailers that were released from the movie ahahaa....Someone help me please. Too many things I want all at once.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol I see you recolored the image ( Kira used to have that set)

Did Gamefreak recently discover the electric guitar?


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BftrqE2CQiQ[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Time to change that avatar Coma. Brand new Trailer of Bad Ass Mother Fuckery incoming!
> ...



oh my jemima 

dat torchic summary animation


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder if the Mega Evolutions get their own Pok?dex slot or if they'll count as a form.


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol I see you recolored the image (Kira used to have that set)
> 
> Did Gamefreak recently discover the electric guitar?



It's a recolour I found. I prefer this one actually, I just prefer Sayaka over Madoka personally. 

I'm thinking the Mega evolutions will simply be considered a forme. Would be nice to get some extra information though.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BftrqE2CQiQ[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Time to change that avatar Coma. Brand new Trailer of Bad Ass Mother Fuckery incoming!
> ...


Must starve myself.

Must save lunch money.


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

don't use your lunch money on X/Y. 
I'm sure you have siblings for that. 

I really wish we'd get some clean scans/art and more clean 3D action. I want to slap on an Absol set. 

err, maybe not. I did want to run a Sage nardo or Kakashi set... there are just so many options


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pA1C7YD_TTc[/YOUTUBE]

Something i've got an idea last night and created today. This is also the sole reason we need Mega Magikarp more than Mega Gyarados ​


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

man,why did they need to put narration there?that music was awesome


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> dat torchic summary animation



That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Someone asked for official art?_


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 12, 2013)

Megawile aparently gets Huge Power.

So it's a Steel/Fairy type with amped defenses and 170 base attack due to its ability?

I spy a Dragon rapist.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2013)

MegaAbsol and MegaLucario look the best.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

Link removed

Mega Heracross


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

oh crap,MegaTyranitar


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

That might be an incomplete list I noticed that there isn't any Gen 5 or Gen 6 Pokemon.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

did i just see MegaPinsir hinted there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2013)

> *Charizard*, *Blastoise*, *Gengar*, Kangaskhan, *Pinsir*, *Jynx*, *Gyarados*, Aerodactyl, Mewtwo
> Ampharos, *Scizor*, Houndoom, *Tyranitar*, *Heracross*
> Gardevoir, Absol, Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, *Aggron*
> Abomasnow



friend


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

MegaGardevoir?
the fanart is gonna explode


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh shit Mega Houndoom too.. two  of my favorite Johto Pokemon possibly getting Mega Evolutions


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

i dont wanna see MegaAerodactyl


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2013)

Blastoise, Gengar, Tyranitar, Heracross, Aerodactyl and Gyarados?

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

For Gen V Pokemon I'm guessing that Mega Zoroark is going to be one of them.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

MegaAbomasnow sounds nice 

and there could be more megas


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe they didn't need to trademark anything before gen IV, that wasn't already on NDS? Dunno if that any sense though.

I don't understand how they chose the Pokeon though. I don't like that only some starter Pokemon have Mega Evolutions too.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

its not the full list yet though


----------



## ElementX (Aug 12, 2013)

Notice Blaziken is not on the list, so its not full yet. We don't even know if they're all megas for sure. 

If Charizard and Blastoise get megas but Venusaur doesn't that's gonna be a major trolling from Game Freak. 

Hey do you remember the rumor from the Pokebeach source that Sycamore is going to give you one of the Kanto Starters at some point in the game? How much you want to bet they come holding their mega stones?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 12, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Notice Blaziken is not on the list, so its not full yet. We don't even know if they're all megas for sure.
> 
> If Charizard and Blastoise get megas but Venusaur doesn't that's gonna be a major trolling from Game Freak.
> 
> Hey do you remember the rumor from the Pokebeach source that Sycamore is going to give you one of the Kanto Starters at some point in the game? How much you want to bet they come holding their mega stones?



Mega Blastoise Fuck Yeah. Mega Kanto Starters period yes pls


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Mega Pinsir would be crazy, I so hope they make him even more vicious


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

hope it can kill Metapods


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 12, 2013)

Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar,  Gyarados, , Houndoom, Tyranitar, Heracross

My Body 

Please Gamefreak give me my Mega Arcanine.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

**** yeah MegaScizor  They better do this right

And I bet MegaGengar will be amazing too


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Notice Blaziken is not on the list, so its not full yet. We don't even know if they're all megas for sure.
> 
> If Charizard and Blastoise get megas but Venusaur doesn't that's gonna be a major trolling from Game Freak.
> 
> Hey do you remember the rumor from the Pokebeach source that Sycamore is going to give you one of the Kanto Starters at some point in the game? How much you want to bet they come holding their mega stones?


I suspect Venusaur won't be neglected. Hopefully what this does mean is Kanto and Hoenn get Mega Evolutions for all their starters.

Also Mega Charizard better appear in Best Wishes so that Ash's Charizard has a reason to be there because it hasn't really done anything since it came back.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2013)

My boner mega evolved into Mega Boner. And I assume this is Abomasnow's mega evo:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2013)

MEGA GENGAR

MEGA BLASTOISE

MEGA FERALIGATOR

MEGALIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## valerian (Aug 12, 2013)

Lets imagine what some unconfirmed Mega Pokemon's new typings and abilities could be 

Here are some examples:

Mega Arcanine with Drought
Mega Golduck Water/Psychic
Mega Marowak Ground/Fairy
Mega Samurott Water/Fighting


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2013)

Arcanine should be Fire/Fairy btw. It's based on a shishi, which is a demon-hunting spirit. Known for it's ongoing feud with the kyuubi.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2013)

So that explains why Growlithe and Arcanine are in one version and Vulpix and Ninetales are in the other


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2013)

Exacta

Also why Sasuke's combo in the chuunin exam was called Shishi Rendan


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

That list is awesome indeed, but Nintendo doesn't use everything it trademarks. For example, they've trademarked unused Pok?mon game titles. I believe "Pok?mon Grey" was trademarked by the Pok?mon Co/Nintendo.

I think Latios and Latias getting a Mega Evolution seems really strange when they already have Soul Dew. But other than that 

just my 2c.

@Swarmy:  Please let Mega Pinsir look like that.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> @Swarmy:  Please let Mega Pinsir look like that.



Centipedes are one of nature's most vicious predators so imagine them being combined with a stag beetle... that would just be so impressive. Though with the rather small mandibles that centipedes posses right now they still take out prey bigger than them like bats for example.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 12, 2013)

> *Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar*, Kangaskhan, *Pinsir*, Jynx, *Gyarados*, Aerodactyl, Mewtwo
> Ampharos, *Scizor*, *Houndoom*, *Tyranitar*, *Heracross*
> Gardevoir, Absol, Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, *Aggron*
> Abomasnow


ALL OF MY OMEDETOU'S

ALL OF MY OMEDETOU'S

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

If Arcanine is based on a spirit, wouldn't it make more sense for him to be Fire/Ghost than Fire/Fairy?


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2013)

Fairies are spirits to boot, ghosts are spirits of the deceased. And shishi are guardian spirits/deities.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 12, 2013)

This Mega Evolutions really screw up the power balance.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Mega Gengar? 

Make him faster!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

^ MAKE HIM BULKIER


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

MAKE HIM INVISIBLE.

really,give him an ability that halves accuracy


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Centipedes are one of nature's most vicious predators so imagine them being combined with a stag beetle... that would just be so impressive. Though with the rather small mandibles that centipedes posses right now they still take out prey bigger than them like bats for example.







Iron Man said:


> Mega Gengar?
> 
> Make him faster!



Well, if it follows the trend of maximizing a Pok?mon's strengths... It'll hopefully be faster _and_ stronger.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

make him immune to psychic!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 12, 2013)

do you think sableye will be getting a mega-evolution? he's sort of mawile's counterpart (and he's one of my favourites).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

Ja/

Sabeleye becomes a dragon spawn crystal hoarder


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

These two really need Mega evos


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh my god, if Gengar gets bulkier.  

Mega Lucario is a fucking monster.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

>Has my Cherrim at front: Lower level Bugs and Plants are encountered

>Has my Bibarel at front: Everyone and their mother emerges to kill it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami you noob .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

The fact that I'm daring to raise a Bibarel should imply otherwise.

The fact that I'm daring to raise a _Ledian_ should imply otherwise.

The fact that my Shedinja is above level 80 _DOES_ imply otherwise.

any questions, Oreo?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

You like weak Pokemon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

nope, raising at least one of everything, Oreo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

'Gotta catch em all', not "Gotta raise em all'.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

gotta evolve them all?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> gotta evolve them all?



Not even possible.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> 'Gotta catch em all', not "Gotta raise em all'.



the only way to catch them all is to raise them all. 

535 and counting through trading, breeding and raising. 

questions?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> the only way to catch them all is to raise them all.



That's not true at all.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

the answer to all poke problems is sex.particularly the ditto kind


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That's not true at all.



oh but I'm talking about legitimately obtaining everything, so. 

legendaries, I don't care if they're legit or not. OP is going to be OP either way


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh but I'm talking about legitimately, so.



Then it's still not true.

You can't even 'catch them all' in any version; your mission is futile if you stick to your definition of 'legitimate'.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

wish the events were made into DLC's instead.much easier to deal with >.>


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> the only way to catch them all is to raise them all.
> 
> *535 and counting through trading, breeding and raising. *
> 
> questions?



perhaps you missed this, Scizor.

nit-picking is not allowed. kthnxbai


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> perhaps you missed this, Scizor.
> 
> nit-picking is not allowed. kthnxbai



That only proves my point.

You can basically trade them all and have 'caught' them all; no raising needed. 

*insert ironic psuedo-clever internet abbreviation here* 

CwutIdidthar?

Andthar?

Andthar?

etc.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

if you've ever been in the GTS, you'll note that in order to get some, you'll have to raise others.

so you're still wrong.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> if you've ever been in the GTS, you'll note that in order to get some, you'll have to raise others.
> 
> so you're still wrong.



Get better friends.

I'm right.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

no Scizor, you're wrong. 

so just stop, mkay?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> the only way to catch them all is to raise them all.
> 
> 535 and counting through trading, breeding and raising.
> 
> questions?



Hardcore breeding, Hardcore training,  Hardcore battling.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> no Scizor, you're wrong.
> 
> so just stop, mkay?



No Yami Munesanzun, you're wrong.

Okay.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll take your copy-paste of my post as a concession, Scizor.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Hardcore breeding, Hardcore training,  Hardcore battling.



Elite 4: Timmiii


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'll take your copy-paste of my post as a concession, Scizor.



Then you misinterpreted it.

I forgive you though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Scizor, Scizor, Scizor...

Maybe you didn't understand, it's probably my fault:

/ahem

*Your concession has been accepted. The discussion is now over and you may leave.*

there ya go :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd be the chillest Elite 4 boss. 

Better than Lance, Karen, Drake, Lucian, and Caitlin.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Scizor, Scizor, Scizor...
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand, it's probably my fault:
> 
> ...



Alright.

But you are aware that you tried to prove you were right by saying that I was wrong, right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Acknowledge my posts Yami.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Acknowledge my posts Yami.



Which posts were they? :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Hardcore breeding, Hardcore training,  Hardcore battling.





Iron Man said:


> Elite 4: Timmiii





Iron Man said:


> I'd be the chillest Elite 4 boss.
> 
> Better than Lance, Karen, Drake, Lucian, and Caitlin.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Which posts were they? :33



These posts


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

guuuuuuys.we have news.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Which news?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

The MegaPok?s demo in Japan?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh yeah. Not excited about it. I'm getting to spoiled right now. Won't leave any excitement.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

yup,that~


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Nemo said:


> do you think sableye will be getting a mega-evolution? he's sort of mawile's counterpart (and he's one of my favourites).


I think it's very likely.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

My Cherrim's Hidden Power type is Ground

I feel that this is a good thing.

thoughts?


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2013)

It's good attack, no


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Depends on the receiver 

ground is good though~


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The fact that I'm daring to raise a* Bibarel* should imply otherwise.
> 
> The fact that I'm daring to raise a _Ledian_ should imply otherwise.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]bH2dFtvubxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder about the new ev training place.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anybody need or want a Vespiquen?

I just caught two female Combee, and I only need one. /will have been the third Vespiquen I've raised


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

breed them for the lolz anyway 
makes them happier


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

no!

i don't need a crapton of male combees cluttering up my boxes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2013)

So, how will jumping into Version Y after not playing since Emerald version, going to be like?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

eh,same,more or lesss.

IN 3 D!


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> My Cherrim's Hidden Power type is Ground
> 
> I feel that this is a good thing.
> 
> thoughts?



that depends on what the IV Judge in Battle Subway/Battle Frontier says about your Cherrim


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

aside from the more logically-based separation of special and physical attacks? example, Fire/Ice/Thunder Punch have been physical attacks since gen 4, whereas they where special before hand.

a load of new attacks and items?

not much. 

edit: speaking of Cherrim

LEECH SEED. LEECH SEED ER'RYWHERE!!!1111152634&#%^1


----------



## lacey (Aug 12, 2013)

Mega Latias? My body is very ready.



Goova said:


> So, how will jumping into Version Y after not playing since Emerald version, going to be like?



A fairly big shock, most likely.



Nois said:


> Arcanine should be Fire/Fairy btw. It's based on a shishi, which is a demon-hunting spirit. Known for it's ongoing feud with the kyuubi.



Still more reason to have Vulpix/Ninetails as Fire/Ghost. Growlithe/Arcanine as Fire/Fairy would be nice to see as well.



Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Someone asked for official art?_



I did. 

Looking lovely, all of them.

Ampharos and Lucario are my favourites thus far. Absol's really nice too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

so my Shuckle's (over from HG/SS, level 20 well, now it's level 53) moveset: Toxic, Bug Bite, Rollout, Rest

I want to keep Toxic and Rollout, and the Power Trick thing is too gimmicky for me, any suggestions for the other two?


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

You can try Rest. Rest works for it.

Bug Bite is poop.

What about Encore? Or is that an egg move? If not Sleep Talk?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess I could do Bind/Wrap

or I could try Gyro Ball


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I guess I could do Bind/Wrap
> 
> or I could try Gyro Ball



that works too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 12, 2013)

well Astral, with Sleep Talk I only have one actual direct-damage attack Rollout, so...


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

True that.

Gyro Ball is the way to go


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2013)

Kyurem should mega evolve into the original dragon.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Dem stats would be nuts


----------



## Nois (Aug 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Kyurem should mega evolve into the original dragon.



Go sit next to Hiruzen in the corner. Here's the dounce cap


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

**


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 13, 2013)

THAT'S AN AWESOME IDEA!!!!

If we can't get it as a regular pokemon, then I'd settle for a Mega Evolution.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if we'll see anymore fusion evolutions (i.e. Black/White Kyurem), now that Game Freak has just said "fuck it" and gone crazy with the Megavolutions.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I wonder if we'll see anymore fusion evolutions (i.e. Black/White Kyurem), now that Game Freak has just said "fuck it" and gone crazy with the Megavolutions.



''Endless Pok?customization fun!''


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ''Endless Pok?customization fun!''


Exactly what I'd imagine the slogan would say.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 13, 2013)

Since the Original Dragon is a combination of Reshiram and Zekrom, I feel like these would be good stats:

HP: 90
Attack: 150
Defense: 120
Special Attack: 150
Special Defense: 120
Speed: 90
Total: 720

Or make HP 100 and Speed 80.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I wonder if we'll see anymore fusion evolutions (i.e. Black/White Kyurem), now that Game Freak has just said "fuck it" and gone crazy with the Megavolutions.



Since Red and Blue, I've been wanting to fuse Pokemon. I wanted to fuse three Magnemites into Magneton. Now with Black/White Kyurem being the first, they need to make this a thing now.


----------



## Nois (Aug 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Since Red and Blue, I've been wanting to fuse Pokemon. My first thought was fusing three Magnemites into Magneton. Now with Black/White Kyurem being the first, they need to make this a thing now.



They could ACTUALLY make this a thing. Like, you need three Magnemites to get a Magneton, Two Beldums to breed a Metang


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> They could ACTUALLY make this a thing. Like, you need three Magnemites to get a Magneton, Two Beldums to breed a Metang


Considering some of the odder evolution criteria (Shedinja, for example), I'm surprised that haven't already done this. 

Adding to this list: Leveling up Mantyke w/Remoraid to get Mantine, level up Slowpoke w/Shellder to get Slowbro/Slowking (holding King's Rock, naturally).


----------



## Nois (Aug 13, 2013)

Doc is thinking my brainwaves

Those would deffinitely make the Pokemon world less Digimony and more "natural". Symbiotic creatures evolving together.

Would be cool if we had things like "if Remoraid is in the party, adjacent to Mantyke, all status modifications have a lower chance of working"


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Considering some of the odder evolution criteria (Shedinja, for example), I'm surprised that haven't already done this.
> 
> Adding to this list: Leveling up Mantyke w/Remoraid to get Mantine, level up Slowpoke w/Shellder to get Slowbro/Slowking (holding King's Rock, naturally).



When I was playing Pok?mon Red when I was younger I tried to get my Shellder to bite my Slowpoke's tail for Slowpoke to evolve into Slowbro.

Anime influence, lol.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I wonder if we'll see anymore fusion evolutions (i.e. Black/White Kyurem), now that Game Freak has just said "fuck it" and gone crazy with the Megavolutions.





Scizor said:


> ''Endless Pok?customization fun!''


The Pok?volution will not be stopped
Pok?mon Rule! Pok?mon Rock!
Remember the Pok?-Things I say!
And Pok?s Save the Day.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

think we'll have DODGE ! as an option now?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> think we'll have DODGE ! as an option now?



Bullet time effects included?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

"Dodge" and "Defend" should replace Struggle when you run out of PP.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

just add it along with "bag","attack","run",and "party"


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> just add it along with "bag","attack","run",and "party"


Even better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> think we'll have DODGE ! as an option now?



Nerd!


----------



## Weather (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> just add it along with "bag","attack","run",and "party"



Moves like Protect or Detect would drop in use.

Specially given that everybody uses low accuracy/pp moves as their Nuke attack (Fire Blast, Hydro Pump, Thunder, Focus Blast)

Not to mention that Toxic Stall would be even more of a nightmare (Dodge!, Protect!, Substitute! *Spams crap again*)

Sadly, that idea is crap.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 13, 2013)

Soundtrack details is going to be revealed soon, I can't wait for Trainer, Gym, Elite Four, Champion, and hopefully, Battle Frontier Brain music


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder, will they remix must of the series' soundtracks or just include the originals?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2013)

I have my MegaAmpharos. I can die happy I believe. Not sure if I am gonna change sets to a MegaAmphy one though.

What's your fav MegaEvos atm fellas?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mega Mawile for sure.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

I told myself I would enter the meta scene this gen. Hope its good.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> I have my MegaAmpharos. I can die happy I believe.







> What's your fav MegaEvos atm fellas?



Mega Blaziken. Mega Lucario is a _very_ close second followed closely by Mega Absol. 

Then Mega Mawhile, Mega Kangaskhan, Mega Ampharos, and Mega Mewtwo. In that order.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Mawile is my favorite mega so far, and I don't imagine she'll be pushed down my list very easily. She's always been one of my favorites but was never really useful. Now that she is, I'll most likely be maining her. Hopefully we can get her earlier in the game now.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wonder, will they remix must of the series' soundtracks or just include the originals?



The entire soundtrack is 212 tracks and 3 and 1/2 hours overall. So I guess most is original.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm breeding you all Shuckles.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm more interested in that female Combee


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn pervert.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bees are sexy man  They have nice round abdomen


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2013)

Gotta love dat big bee ass


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

I reiterate: Damn Pervert.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Bees are sexy man  They have nice round abdomen



I do love Combee's sex cry.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## KevKev (Aug 13, 2013)

dat stinger.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

yum.dat honey puke :sanji


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

We got monster girls going on in here.

/smacks Swarmy

You are now irrelephant.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Isn't it funny how bee girls are bug porn and furries at the same time


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

Furry because of all the hair.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

do you have any jumper girls Swarmy?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

guys guys guys. there's a thread in a super secret location for this specific type of thing.

I suggest you go look it up


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do you have any jumper girls Swarmy?



Actually I had several but they all portraited the jumping spider girls as cute rather than sexy


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

ok.only pokemon furries here people.dont get out of hand,ok?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually stumbled upon a rather explicit pic of Durant and he was depicted as a male.... kind of ironic for an ant... not to mention that he was being violated by a male Heatmor....


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

the Heatmor-Durant evolution connection always confused me.thus,i assume Heatmor evolved among with them,to have fire.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Bees are sexy man  They have nice round abdomen


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would love a Mega Durant that turns bug/rock to counter Heatmor.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

HAKUNA MATATA~


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I would love a Mega Durant that turns bug/rock to counter Heatmor.


And then a Fire/Ground Mega Heatmor.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And then a Fire/Ground Mega Heatmor.



Not worse than Mega Mewtwo


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

Mewtwo is still awesome, you whores.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2013)

i wonder what MegaKorrina will be like


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel that putting an PKRus-infected Pokemon into a pc box resets the PKRus counter.

 is this true?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I feel that putting an PKRus-infected Pokemon into a pc box resets the PKRus counter.
> 
> is this true?





			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Pok?mon [infected with Pokerus] that are put into the PC will keep the status indefinitely.


**


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> What's your fav MegaEvos atm fellas?



Lucario and Ampharos, hands down. Mawile and Absol are quite nice too, and since the anime, Mewtwo's been growing on me as well.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Lucario and Ampharos, hands down. Mawile and Absol are quite nice too, and since the anime, Mewtwo's been growing on me as well.



Yeah, the anime as well as fan art has really improved my impression of Mega Mewtwo.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2013)

Blaziken and Ampharos are my favorite mega evos so far.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Not worse than Mega Mewtwo


Aaaa~ ya cut me deep, bitch. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Mewtwo is still awesome, you whores.


Yeah, _Mewtwo_ is awesome. Mega Mewtwo is heresy. 



Astrαl said:


> Yeah, the anime as well as fan art has really improved my impression of Mega Mewtwo.


Fuck naw, I don't ever see myself getting used to Mega Mewtwo. They took what was an essentially perfect union of elegance, terror, and badassery, and turned it into... Kid Buu. 

Not impressed.


----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2013)

For me, it comes down to differentiating between the original Mewtwo, and this new one. I still relate everything Mega Mewtwo related to the new one from the movies. 

And from that perspective? I have grown fond of it. 

-bandages Ninth's cuts-


----------



## ElementX (Aug 14, 2013)

So we got Korrina, Viola, Grant and Clemont. I think its safe to say the gym leader's english names aren't puns on the type they use anymore. They're all just english versions of the japanese names (which are based of plants).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

Galvantula need a evolution or a Mega Evolution.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Aaaa~ ya cut me deep, bitch.
> 
> 
> Yeah, _Mewtwo_ is awesome. Mega Mewtwo is heresy.
> ...





At least Mega Mewtwo isn't a mandatory evolution.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> For me, it comes down to differentiating between the original Mewtwo, and this new one. I still relate everything Mega Mewtwo related to the new one from the movies.
> 
> And from that perspective? I have grown fond of it.
> 
> -bandages Ninth's cuts-



Yes. I too have compartmentalized my anguish away. That's the attitude I'm trying to take.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> -bandages Ninth's cuts-


Swarmy knew just where to hit me. 



Astrαl said:


> At least Mega Mewtwo isn't a mandatory evolution.


And that is my _only_ consolation. 

But the rage surges within when I realize that Mega Mewtwo might become a must for competitive play, should I ever choose to engage.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Mega Blaziken, and Mega Lucario are my favorite.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2013)

Mega Absol and Mega Mawile .


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't really care for Mawhile but after seeing her mega form, looked dope.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't really care for Mawile but after seeing her mega form, looked dope.



there is no "h" in there.

and are all Mawile's female now?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah my bad, always saw it as a female.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And that is my _only_ consolation.
> 
> But the rage surges within *when I realize that Mega Mewtwo might become a must for competitive play*, should I ever choose to engage.



I know. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> there is no "h" in there.
> 
> and are all Mawile's female now?



I thought there was an "h" for the longest time. I forget every so often. 

I hope so. Please don't let Mawile end up like poor Shadow Tag Gothitelle.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> there is no "h" in there.
> 
> and are all Mawile's female now?


I have blocked the existence of male Mawiles from my mind. 

The trap is too strong in them. Like male Gardevoirs and Gothitelles.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't see how Mawile looks female.

And on that note: what the fuck is wrong with Kid Buu?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And on that note: what the fuck is wrong with Kid Buu?


On his own, nothing. 

But keep him the fuck away from my Mewtwo. The only Megavolution that went from badass to loli.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> On his own, nothing.
> 
> But keep him the fuck away from my Mewtwo. The only Megavolution that went from badass to loli.



This still makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This still makes no sense at all.


Mega Mewtwo makes no sense at all.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

Doesn't need to, it's Mewtwo.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Pfft. Mega Mewtwo isn't Mewtwo. Mega Mewtwo is an abomination. 

_"What can we do for Mewtwo's Megavolution? He needs something that'll upgrade him to SUPERBADASS!"

"I got it! Let's make him smaller like a chibi, give him a halo, and put his tail on his head!" 

"Excellent, clearly a hardcore upgrade from the original! MAKE IT SO!"

_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

Nobody's disputing that it was a poor direction to go in.

But it doesn't change the fact that it's still Mewtwo, and it's still capable of rearranging your brain simply by blinking.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

But now it looks less cool doing it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2013)

You are really salty about this whole mega thing aren't you ?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

Let me put this in perspective:

You're wearing a rubber glove on your head.

Now, do you think people will care while you're burning them to a sizzling crisp with a flamethrower?

No, right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2013)

ElementX said:


> So we got Korrina, Viola, *Grant* and Clemont. I think its safe to say the gym leader's english names aren't puns on the type they use anymore. They're all just english versions of the japanese names (which are based of plants).



Granite


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You are really salty about this whole mega thing aren't you ?


Only Mega Mewtwo. 

And yes. You have no idea.

I'm butthurt and can't even deny it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

/post ignored


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2013)

I just think Mega Mewtwo doesn't look so menacing. I don't mind him having a mega evolution, I just think the appearance doesn't look so great. I wonder if that "other form" is one rumor that isn't true.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2013)

@Yami: Mawhile totally looks like a girl, but even if you can't concede that much, Mega Mawhile *is* a girl. Just look at her. 

about the gym leaders. grant is a badass. 

rock climbing stoic looking sunuvabish 

I wonder what new rock types will pop up.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 14, 2013)

I HATE MEGA EVOLUTIONS!!!!


Why couldn't they just give Mawhile, Lucario, and Kangaskan evolutions?


----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm butthurt and can't even deny it.



At least you're honest about it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> @Yami: Mawhile totally looks like a girl, but even if you can't concede that much, Mega Mawhile *is* a girl. Just look at her.



There is no "h" in _MAWILE_, you illiterate boob!


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 14, 2013)

I always thought Mewtwo should be more fiendish, yeah I'm terrible at drawing Pokemon I know.



Watch out it's a big pic o-o 

If I had my way there's a creature I invented long ago that somewhat resembles mewtwo, albeit sharper, it's not very style friendly but if we're gonna put Mega in front of something... 



I have some plans for that one!


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

If I were to design a Mega Mewtwo, the only difference from the regular Mewtwo would be...

... a smirk. I'd put this cocky little smirk on the model, like in Mewtwo Strikes Back. Oh, and I guess he'd glow, too, Super Saiyan 2 style. But that's it.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2013)

@Hiruzen: Well, then people would still complain about some Pok?mon getting more attention than others. But I do think Pok?mon with already low BSTs should get standard evolutions.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> There is no "h" in _MAWILE_, you illiterate boob!



I told you I would forget. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> If I were to design a Mega Mewtwo, the only difference from the regular Mewtwo would be...
> 
> ... a smirk. I'd put this cocky little smirk on the model, like in Mewtwo Strikes Back. Oh, and I guess he'd glow, too, Super Saiyan 2 style. But that's it.



 

I think I'd just make him a foot or so taller and bit bigger but with the same proportions. I think that would be simple yet effective.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 14, 2013)

i'd make Mega Mewtwo look more feline.like a bipedal jaguar or something


----------



## Brox (Aug 14, 2013)

Mega Mewtwo is such a disgrace.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2013)

I for one think Mega Mewtwo looks pretty cool. It's not the best Mega Evolution (Mega Kangaskhan and Mega Ampharos are my favourites) but I still like it.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope we get some Rock type Pok?mon in the next Corocoro. Assuming that Grant is a rock type Gym Leader, I need some Rock types to make a set.

Who do you guys think is the best Gym Leader so far?

Current Gym Leaders revealed...


----------



## ElementX (Aug 14, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Granite



You think until you realize his japanese name means Pomegranate in japanese. Might be a coincidence.

Then again, the plant names do relate to the type sometimes.

Also, maybe its the chibi style throwing me off but don't all the gym leaders seem younger to you?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Swarmy knew just where to hit me.
> 
> And that is my _only_ consolation.
> 
> But the rage surges within when I realize that Mega Mewtwo might become a must for competitive play, should I ever choose to engage.



i thought was Mewtwo banned in competitive play.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i thought was Mewtwo banned in competitive play.



As far as I know he's simply Uber-tier.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Mega Mewtwo makes no sense at all.



Mewtwo is a clone of Mew.  Perhaps that means his Mega Evolution is similar to what Mew's Mega Evolution is - if it gets one.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2013)

It could have been worse with Mewtwo, at least he still resembles himself. And size doesn't mean a thing, he may be smaller but doesn't make him weaker.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It could have been worse with Mewtwo, at least he still resembles himself. And size doesn't mean a thing, he may be smaller but doesn't make him weaker.


Except he doesn't look like himself. Same colors, and color scheme, that's about it. 

And the being more powerful bit is, somehow, very little consolation. 


It's like putting eyeshadow on the Mona Lisa. Sure, it takes nothing away but... da fuck man?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Pfft. Mega Mewtwo isn't Mewtwo. Mega Mewtwo is an abomination.
> 
> _"What can we do for Mewtwo's Megavolution? He needs something that'll upgrade him to SUPERBADASS!"
> 
> ...



That isnt the problem.

Its the hands and the feet

Mega Mewtwo should have  purple shit coming out his backside


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> That isnt the problem.
> 
> Its the hands and the feet
> 
> Mega Mewtwo* should have  purple shit coming out his backside*


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> It's like putting eyeshadow on the Mona Lisa. Sure, it takes nothing away but... da fuck man?


Mona Lisa argument again? Really?

*Spoiler*: _I for one like when people make alternate versions of the Mona Lisa_ 







To quote myself


Gaiash said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of edited versions of the Mona Lisa. In fact they have their own charm. The original painting is still the same as it always has been but there are alternate versions to enjoy for different reasons.
> 
> And that's the case with Mewtwo's new form. Regular Mewtwo hasn't gone anywhere, if you don't like the new form don't use it and use his regular form. A new form isn't a replacement.



Besides the Mona Lisa looks better with Nicholas Cage's face anyway.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I hope we get some Rock type Pok?mon in the next Corocoro. Assuming that Grant is a rock type Gym Leader, I need some Rock types to make a set.
> 
> Who do you guys think is the best Gym Leader so far?
> 
> Current Gym Leaders revealed...



Wow they're all... so terrible.... What happened to Grants hair? Did someone spit giant M&M's into it? Then we have Clemont who looks like a failed ghost buster... and Korrina a ditzy blonde. 

Viola looks the most likeable IMO... 

For once let's get some gym leaders that strike the fear of god into you with their mere appearance and then back it up with their Pokemon, would that be so much to ask?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Wow they're all... so terrible.... What happened to Grants hair? Did someone spit giant M&M's into it? Then we have Clemont who looks like a failed ghost buster... and Korrina a ditzy blonde.
> 
> Viola looks the most likeable IMO...
> 
> For once let's get some gym leaders that strike the fear of god into you with their mere appearance and then back it up with their Pokemon, would that be so much to ask?


Remember Whitney? Bet you didn't think a cute pink haired brat could inspire such rage, did you? 

Don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 14, 2013)

and there's always HER and THAT Miltank


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Elesa and those fucking Emolga were frustrating as well.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Remember Whitney? Bet you didn't think a cute pink haired brat could inspire such rage, did you?
> 
> Don't be so quick to judge.



Whitney didn't look quite as ridiculous though... Fuck that Miltank though e-e damn rollout on my precious Quilava!  

I still beat her my first try though but hey first gym leader to bring my starter down to red, ever.  

Unless you count when I was five and I insisted on defeating brock with a level 15 Pikachu and pidgey/pidgeotto. 

Send Pidgeys out to use sand attack till geodude has crap accuracy, use gust until dead, switch to Pika, attack with quick attack until dead ;P rinse and repeat strategy with Onix. 

If only my toddler mind had realized Mankey could have made it all easy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Elesa and those fucking Emolga were frustrating as well.



Volt Switch, Volt Switch, Volt Switch! Hate those little fucks!!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't realize people still complained so much about Mega Mewtwo.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't realize people still complained so much about Mega Mewtwo.


The complaints pop up every now and again. I guess with Mega Evolutions being the big topic now they had an excuse to bring back the same old arguments (like the Mona Lisa one).


----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Elesa and those fucking Emolga were frustrating as well.



Kingdra+Rain Dance+ Swift Swim+Surf = 

that's how i rolled ok


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't realize people still complained so much about Mega Mewtwo.


At first I thought it was just me since I don't hide an opportunity to express my hatred for Mega Mewtwo, but it seems others were let down as well.



Gaiash said:


> The complaints pop up every now and again. I guess with Mega Evolutions being the big topic now they had an excuse to bring back the same old arguments (like the Mona Lisa one).


You talk as if you brought up some brilliant and reasonable counterargument. 

Saying "hey, I _like_ when people change the Mona Lisa, a centuries-old piece of art admired the world over for it's sublime nature, so there!" is neither brilliant nor reasonable. 



The only argument that as ever offered _any_ reasonable consolation is that Mega Mewtwo is a) temporary and b) more powerful in it's absolute ridiculousness.


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Wow they're all... so terrible.... What happened to Grants hair? Did someone spit giant M&M's into it? Then we have Clemont who looks like a failed ghost buster... and Korrina a ditzy blonde.
> 
> Viola looks the most likeable IMO...
> 
> For once let's get some gym leaders that strike the fear of god into you with their mere appearance and then back it up with their Pokemon, would that be so much to ask?



Nah, Grant is the only cool looking one. Elesa's hips are too wide. I don't trust girls with that much thigh gap. 

Joking.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Elesa and those fucking Emolga were frustrating as well.



Thank God for Gible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> and there's always HER and THAT Miltank



i don't remember me having trouble against Miltank.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey, do you guys know of any gamestop specials going on around the time of X and Y is released? I have 13k power up rewards points, I could get 10 dollars off the game right now, ill wait until october but does anyone know if there is a possibility they might have a special trade-in deal or some such for these games?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I been out of it since Emerald, plan to get Y. But I just looked up the starter pokemon for 4th and 5th gen. Wow, 4th gen starters and Evolves rival 2nd and 1st generation. I actually want to play that now...

Think its a good idea to buy, um, Diamond or platinum or whatever version?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Oh wow. I been out of it since Emerald, plan to get Y. But I just looked up the starter pokemon for 4th and 5th gen. Wow, 4th gen starters and Evolves rival 2nd and 1st generation. I actually want to play that now...
> 
> Think its a good idea to buy, um, Diamond or platinum or whatever version?


Go ahead and buy Platinum. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Oh wow. I been out of it since Emerald, plan to get Y. But I just looked up the starter pokemon for 4th and 5th gen. Wow, 4th gen starters and Evolves rival 2nd and 1st generation. I actually want to play that now...
> 
> Think its a good idea to buy, um, Diamond or platinum or whatever version?



Platinum is a great game, so I recommend buying Platinum; Platinum is up there with Soul Silver/Heart Gold as the best Pok?mon games to date imo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2013)

It might actually be better then 2nd gen since every single pokemon is cool.  Like 1st gen where every starter was cool looking and their evolves were awesome too, but 2nd gen had grass type hold it back. Feraligator and Typhlosion are 2nd only to 1st gen, but its grass type Meganium was pretty sub par. 3rd gen was pretty bad all around(the worst), I mean, water and grass were both bad. And torchic at first was bad until it evolves.  But 4th gen has freakin a badass penguin, a badass monkey, and a badass tortoise. Holy crap


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmm, I hope Platinum is cheap. I don't have much money at all right now, about 50 bucks. I plan to trade in 3 or 4 games and use a coupon to purchase Y version, so cant spend too much atm

Hmm ok 60 bucks on amazon, fuck that


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> It might actually be better then 2nd gen since every single pokemon is cool.  Like 1st gen where every starter was cool looking and their evolves were awesome too, but 2nd gen had grass type hold it back. Feraligator and Typhlosion are 2nd only to 1st gen, but its grass type Meganium was pretty sub par. 3rd gen was pretty bad all around(the worst), I mean, water and grass were both bad. And torchic at first was bad until it evolves.  But 4th gen has freakin a badass penguin, a badass monkey, and a badass tortoise. Holy crap



I suggest you buy Platinum and let this hype evolve pun intended


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2013)

Stupid GameStop won't allow you to buy games online for in store pick-up with gift cards


----------



## lacey (Aug 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Stupid GameStop won't allow you to buy games online for in store pick-up with gift cards



Because of the "fact" that things are technically cheaper online than in the actual store, which is why you can't use the gift cards for online purchases. It's the reason I can't use my associate card for online purchases at the store I work at (Gives me a 10% discount on most items.).


----------



## KidTony (Aug 15, 2013)

platinum, black/white and black/white 2 should all be played. Fantastic games.

Heart Gold/Soul Silver if you want to replay gen 2. Also another amazing game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2013)

Soul Silver has the best interface in pokemon

I like it more than BW(I like BW for the story)

BW2 is there for the competitive players


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

SS made a lot of advances interface-wise that I really loved.

Then GF decided to say "fuck that" and take away most of that good shit in BW/2


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

They have a habit of returning to stuff in later generations, so maybe X/Y will be juuuuuuuuuuust perfect.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> They have a habit of returning to stuff in later generations, so maybe X/Y will be juuuuuuuuuuust perfect.



that usually happens in the third edition.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 15, 2013)

wonder if the 3rd version will be a duet again.probably with the other chromosome pair,W and Z.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope there is no part 3 this time, instead a Remake of Hoenn


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 15, 2013)

we could get both


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> we could get both


^

I find it more likely we'd get both. 

A 3D remake of Hoenn would be 

Though, to be honest, I would much prefer them to do a remake of Emerald than of Sapphire/Ruby (much like how I would have preferred a remade Crystal over HG/SS). I'm sure they won't do that though, cuz moneyz.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been with pokemon since the red and blue days. 

Red was the first game I ever had for GB. 

Silver was the second one. I loved silver so much. Heartgold and soulsilver are the best. B2/W2 are also very good. But is seemed really easy to me. White 2's level where too easy. only 2 level difference between each pokemon.


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

Blunt, your set is luscious af. 

It would be awesome if the Kalos region was connected to the Unova region imo. They never even used the airplanes that were in Mistralton City. I got so excited by those.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 15, 2013)

could use that to get to Hoenn though.or the reverse in the gen 3 remake.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

Kalos is France right? There better be a Concorde to Hoenn or Imma be sending anthrax to GF.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 15, 2013)

coal isnt gonna discourage anyone.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought gen 3 was dull and rather uninspired. The very boring middle ground of all Pokemon. That said maybe with a proper remake that could change my mind. 

The original game is just dull in palette and design, everything is highly similar with no flavor of it's own. The Pokemon are eh... the cities and towns while occasionally fresh in design are made dull with the same boring set of colors as the rest of the region. 

Everything was just bleh, all similar. Not like the gens before and after.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Blunt, your set is luscious af.






Nois said:


> Kalos is France right? There better be a Concorde to Hoenn or Imma be sending anthrax to GF.


This thread just jumped up several spaces on the NSA watch list.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

oh the mafia fc is constantly viewed by ~20 guests ever since the FBI approached Tazmo about us being potentially a true crime organization... I think we're safe


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 15, 2013)

Wait, what is going on?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 15, 2013)

*nothing,Don Hiruzen.please ignore the above posts.*


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I thought gen 3 was dull and rather uninspired. The very boring middle ground of all Pokemon. That said maybe with a proper remake that could change my mind.
> 
> The original game is just dull in palette and design, everything is highly similar with no flavor of it's own. The Pokemon are eh... the cities and towns while occasionally fresh in design are made dull with the same boring set of colors as the rest of the region.
> 
> Everything was just bleh, all similar. Not like the gens before and after.



Really? I felt like Hoenn was better than Johto region-wise (though there were obviously two regions in those games). It was also the first game to have weather effects in the overworld, which I thought was really cool.



alekos23 said:


> could use that to get to Hoenn though.or the reverse in the gen 3 remake.



That would be a really cool idea. Even if you couldn't access the entire region, if you could access just the upper half of Unova... That would be awesome.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

you will wake up in 3...2...1...


----------



## Saru (Aug 15, 2013)

But I want to fly on an airplane.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Screw you guys, my One Piece take over the world scheme is just in stage one.  but lol serous about the mafia club thing? Sounds stupid.  seems everyone has there eye out for our little forum.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> oh the mafia fc is constantly viewed by ~20 guests ever since *the FBI approached Tazmo about us being potentially a true crime organization*... I think we're safe


No fucking way


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2013)

Rumor has it they really did, because the serer traffic was screaming "scum, mafia etc."


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Really? I felt like Hoenn was better than Johto region-wise (though there were obviously two regions in those games). It was also the first game to have weather effects in the overworld, which I thought was really cool.



Weather was cool but then they also removed day and night for what reason exactly? They had time so obviously there should have been a way to code night and day shifts according to time. Berries have growth according to time too so yeah there was no excuse to remove day and night. 

Again the region just felt dull palette wise, everything was this ugly hunter green and brown, and I just felt the towns were over similar.. Then the sea towns were the same just with the addition of dull blue.. 

There's something about that flat color scheme that makes Hoenn extremely dull for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 16, 2013)

Nois said:


> oh the mafia fc is constantly viewed by ~20 guests ever since the FBI approached Tazmo about us being potentially a true crime organization... I think we're safe



Really? It's sad, I can shut down the Mafia FC and they can't? Haha



alekos23 said:


> *nothing,Don Hiruzen.please ignore the above posts.*



I practically own the mafia FC so I deserve the right to know what's going on


----------



## Vermin (Aug 16, 2013)

what da FAQ


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2013)

Nois said:


> I hope there is no part 3 this time, instead a Remake of Hoenn



There was FireRed and LeafGreen remakes before Emerald. I wouldn't really mind if they did this again.


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

Pokemon Z would be so beautiful


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2013)

i expect Pokemon Z, and then Pokemon Saphire and Ruby editions.

I think the wanted to wait until the 3ds to remake pokemon saphire and ruby because there's a bigger jump in everything, meaning it can be a better game


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

There's a lot of water in Hoenn, and we all know hardware devs love to sell their shit after flaunting how well it handles water


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 16, 2013)

It's hard for me to imagine better games than X/Y. They have everything a fan would want. Fanservice for old Pokes, you will be able to hug Suicune and other Legends (although Suicune takes the priority) in Pokemon-Amie, riding Pokemon, aerial battles, new type, 3D gameplay, sitting on benches, wonder trades, awesome new Pokemon and more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I asked someone before here what has changed since 3rd gen and they told me that basically nothing changed. I disagree, it seems everything has changed so i didn't really like that response of theirs...


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

It's evolution baby!

Goova, every game mixed things a bit, inroduced something new, ditched something old. Pokemon is really like Final Fantasy. Same title, same elements, different games to try new things.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't wait for R/S/E remakes. I think it's pretty obvious they're in development atm.

R/S/E is tied with D/P/Pt for the best music in all of the games. The brass and strings' performance was excellent and the composition was top notch. I will always remember R/S/E fondly for it's music. I wonder if they'll have different versions of all the arrangements from R/S/E for nighttime in the remakes.


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

Emerald remake with night/day mechanic


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

apparently mounts are able to jump ledges both ways


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

HHHHHNNNNNGH


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I practically own the mafia FC so I deserve the right to know what's going on



                      .


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen is the progeny of the soon to be abolished leader


----------



## ElementX (Aug 16, 2013)

Underwater battles? Hoenn Starter Mega Evos? I'm already seeing hints of RSE remakes.


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

^ so much this.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

lol, Mudkipz mega evo


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

Grovyle grass/dragon mega evo


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

dat 4x ice weakness 

though it'll probably blitz you before you get the chance.


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

MegaMetagross


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

dat ground weakness


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaMetagross



made up up of 10 little Metagrosses


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

thats Mechagross


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> made up up of 10 little Metagrosses





alekos23 said:


> thats Mechagross



MegaMechabross


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

Megagrod


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaMetagross


The thought alone makes me moist.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

it seems your character is related to Oak.dat intelligence


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

dat typo though

hope it gets fixed before release


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)

Would be awesome if your character was Gary Oak's cousin


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 16, 2013)

Blunt said:


> .





Nois said:


> Hiruzen is the progeny of the soon to be abolished leader



It is true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

Just realized that the game is less than 8 weeks away.


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2013)

I still can't get over the possibility of MegaGarchomp/MegaDragonite/MegaSalamence/MegaHydreigon/MegaDeoxys and (above all) MegaArceus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

You know what? I've grown to love you guys that are a regular in this thread.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> You know what? I've grown to love you guys that are a regular in this thread.



Me too?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

to the spider cave!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

What in the unhuman fuck is that?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

a tarantula apparently.those guys live in holes in the ground.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

the thing in my sig is kitten sized :33


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, take the chatter .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it seems your character is related to Oak.dat intelligence



is this some joke?

because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

he needs to be told how to sit on a bench


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Sitting is hard, you need to keep your balance the whole time if you wan't to avoid falling down.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 16, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it seems your character is related to Oak.dat intelligence





"Listen to me noob I'm going to teach you how to properly sit on a bench. First walk up to the bench until you are in front of it. Not beside it. In _front_ on it. Next...and this is very important...you need to press the A button. Do you know where that is dumbass?"

"I thought you were going to help me complete my pokedex?"

"WOAH there! Baby steps young scyther."


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Ordered White 2 for muh new 3DS a few days ago. Been playing to get myself pumped for X. 

I'm on a fucking roll with wild 'Mons today. In the Desert I caught an Adamant Darumaka and then 3 encounters later caught an Adamant Sandile.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

^ 

I just had a Mega moment. 



alekos23 said:


> it seems your character is related to Oak.dat intelligence



just when I thought the player couldn't get dumber than needing to be taught how to run.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

If they give Mega Pinsir wings and elytra I'll just die


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

elytra is the thing that covers a beetle's wings,right?

awesome


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I love how they kept the elytra with Heracross, it's nice to see such detailes on a pokemon that's not even a flying type.

From behind he looks surprisingly accurate for a beetle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2013)

ElementX said:


> "Listen to me noob I'm going to teach you how to properly sit on a bench. First walk up to the bench until you are in front of it. Not beside it. In _front_ on it. Next...and this is very important...you need to press the A button. Do you know where that is dumbass?"
> 
> "I thought you were going to help me complete my pokedex?"
> 
> "WOAH there! Baby steps young scyther."



"Now next, are you boy or a girl?"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

I put a wig on and I got asked that question in real life by a 10 year old (Im not particularly feminine either so it was lmao worthy)

(Dont ask me why Masahiro Sakurai gave me his hair please dont)


Gonna need all your friend codes lol
So yeah.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I can't wait for R/S/E remakes. I think it's pretty obvious they're in development atm.
> 
> R/S/E is tied with D/P/Pt for the best music in all of the games. The brass and strings' performance was excellent and the composition was top notch. I will always remember R/S/E fondly for it's music. I wonder if they'll have different versions of all the arrangements from R/S/E for nighttime in the remakes.


i loved the pokemon Colosseum remixes

[YOUTUBE]KsZjaSJeejg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kM8h1GLS8-M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FKmPaAIGmFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Aug 16, 2013)

ElementX said:


> "Listen to me noob I'm going to teach you how to properly sit on a bench. First walk up to the bench until you are in front of it. Not beside it. In _front_ on it. Next...and this is very important...you need to press the A button. Do you know where that is dumbass?"
> 
> "I thought you were going to help me complete my pokedex?"
> 
> "WOAH there! Baby steps young scyther."



Here's how to get off.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i loved the pokemon Colosseum remixes



That's some good stuff. 



			
				♥ Comatose ♥ said:
			
		

> Here's how to get off.



That was perf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Guys, take the chatter .



That sumbitch is dead.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

What would Heracross's new ability be?

Contrary? That would be too good. 

Speed stat buff + contrary. Do it, GF.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

*New Anime*

During the Pok?mon Game Show, it was announced that a brand new anime will run to coincide with Pok?mon XY. This anime is called Pok?mon: The Origin, featured Red & Green, and is to run from October 2nd.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *New Anime*
> 
> During the Pok?mon Game Show, it was announced that a brand new anime will run to coincide with Pok?mon XY. This anime is called Pok?mon: The Origin, featured Red & Green, and is to run from October 2nd.


So... are they _finally_ giving the fans the Pokemon anime they've wanted all along? 

If so, this could be brilliant.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> So... are they _finally_ giving the fans the Pokemon anime they've wanted all along?
> 
> If so, this could be brilliant.



How I wish, but sadly I doubt it. More than like this will rape Red and Green of all they're worth.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

And it'll finally be canon that Red is Ash's father?!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> And it'll finally be canon that Red is Ash's father?!



This so far is the top suspected father of Ash


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> During the Pok?mon Game Show, it was announced that a brand new anime will run to coincide with Pok?mon XY. This anime is called Pok?mon: The Origin, featured Red & Green, and is to run from October 2nd.



That is sweet. It will probably just be a special, though. They've done stuff like this before (PMD specials, for example).

Also, from :

"During the Pok?mon Game Show, it was shown thanks to a picture from a Twitter user, that the method of Mega Evolution is through a simple button in the attack interface when your Pok?mon has the Mega Stone attached to it. In the demo, you also ride on a Skiddo in a route."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll be sure to catch that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

That's cool. Good anime.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2013)

PLEASE be what the original has failed to be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thread is up


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

I quit watching the anime after Johto but I might try to catch this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2013)

Wha? Sycamore gives you a Mewtwo?!?!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

*In the demo*, you start off with Alexa telling you to go see Professor Sycamore. On your way there, you battle the rival, with a time limit. Once you get to Professor Sycamore, he will give you Mewtwo and teach you about Mega Evolution, which is just done by a tap of a button, and he'll then battle you. After the battle, a video runs of the game.​Keywords, I suspect.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

The anime runs a prime time btw.

We're gonna need another thread guys, Shit just got real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

WiiU game?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

If it is a Wii U game, dem sales are about to skyrocket


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2013)

Been ages since there was a Pokemon game like this for the console, that is if this is for the Wii U.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

Can anybody tell if that's Mega Blaziken or not? I can't.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2013)

Regular Blaziken.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> WiiU game?



if it end up as a Wii U game, i hope it have a adventure mode.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> if it end up as a Wii U game, i hope it have a adventure mode.



seconded. I would rather have a Shadow Pok?mon game with online capabilities or something rather than another PBR.

looks good though.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Those title screens look great 
It's also nice to see the protagonist riding a Rhyhorn Wait, that didn't come out right

I'm glad that Megaevolution happens the way it does and that it doesn't cost you a turn. 

And making it so that pressing B makes you _walk_ (instead of the other way around where it makes you run) is brilliant imo.



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> Fairy-type moves are also not very effective on Fire-type Pok?mon



 Charizard's time to shine?

And my guess is that the 'mysterious footage' is a Wii U game that ties in with X/Y, like Pok?mon stadium. But whatever it is, it looks awesome.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2013)

MegaCharizard Fire/Dragon


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaCharizard Fire/Dragon



That'd be great 
And I don't see why it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2013)

He would be bigger, badder and bolder


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Pok?mon Game Show footage


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> And it'll finally be canon that Red is Ash's father?!


I doubt "Pok?mon Origins" is set in the regular anime continuity. Animation and character designs look different. Plus i don't get the kiddy anime feel that the regylar anime usually has.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaCharizard Fire/Dragon



Mega Blastoise Water/Steel?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Mega Blastoise Water/Steel?


That could work. And it would be nice for Blastoise to join the duel typed Kanto starters.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2013)

^Hell yeah


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Mega Blastoise Water/Steel?


I approve.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2013)

sylveon gets fucking cute charm for its ability!?

i mean couldnt u have come up with smth better gamefreak all the other eeveelutions got pretty nice abilities...


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pok?mon: The Origins new anime it features red and green


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2013)

^You're very late...


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 17, 2013)

he has slow start as an ability


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> sylveon gets fucking cute charm for its ability!?
> 
> i mean couldnt u have come up with smth better gamefreak all the other eeveelutions got pretty nice abilities...



It's kind of inevitable really. Just look at it. 

Cute Charm will be useful though, especially if you use a female one. I like the ability honestly.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> sylveon gets fucking cute charm for its ability!?
> 
> i mean couldnt u have come up with smth better gamefreak all the other eeveelutions got pretty nice abilities...



Maybe it's move pool is SICK!!


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2013)

Speaking of Sylveon - this is probably pages back I can't be arsed to find it - Serebii says that a shiny Sylveon was spotted. 

I'd give anything to see it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 17, 2013)

The shiny Sylveon is on tumblr. It's blue-ish instead of pink. It looks cool.

Here's how to get off.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

Shiny or Gender Differences?


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd prefer that to be gender difference, and the Shiny to be yellowish/gold. More vivid anyways.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Shiny or Gender Differences?


The sprite on the bottom screen seems to be the regular colour scheme so I'm going with shiny.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's kind of inevitable really. Just look at it.
> 
> Cute Charm will be useful though, especially if you use a female one. I like the ability honestly.




Alot of people use females online. 

Rivalry doesnt get too much usage do to that lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> The shiny Sylveon is on tumblr. It's blue-ish instead of pink. It looks cool.
> 
> Here's how to get off.



Kawaii as fuck


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

So fire is good against fairy... just what I wanted to hear, make fire types even more useful


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 17, 2013)

apparently Helioptile has Dry Skin as an ability


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Poor little sucker


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 17, 2013)

say that during the rain 

and they may change the effects of the ability in this gen


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Will I live the day to see Parasect being useful


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

So are y'all ready to start rhyding Ryhorns?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

If only we could ride any pokemon we wanted


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> If only we could ride* any pokemon *we wanted


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> So fire is good against fairy... just what I wanted to hear, make fire types even more useful


It's not super effective against it, Fairy just does 1/2 damage against it.

Not much a boost really.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh come now, riding Rattata while listening to Rollin


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> It's not super effective against it, Fairy just does 1/2 damage against it.
> 
> Not much a boost really.



Oh, good... I was worried there since they already introduced 3 fire types


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Oh come now, riding Rattata while listening to Rollin



Google Gardevoir.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Google Gardevoir.



I rather not say what I saw...


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Oh, good... I was worried there since they already introduced 3 fire types


5 actually 

Fennekin, Mega Blaziken, Litleo, Fletchling and Talonflame


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

riding Rhyhorns? does that mean that there are past generation Pok?mon in this game? finally?  

I always disliked waiting for post national Dex to be able to catch Pok?mon from other regions.



Rain's Angel said:


> sylveon gets fucking cute charm for its ability!?
> 
> i mean couldnt u have come up with smth better gamefreak all the other eeveelutions got pretty nice abilities...



two words: Dream World


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

I do wonder what it's Hidden Ability is gonna be. 




Wonderguard.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> 5 actually
> 
> Fennekin, Mega Blaziken, Litleo, Fletchling and Talonflame



Oh I wasn't counting the Megas and Pre-evolutions  I have this bad habbit of counting pokemon evolution lines as a single pokemon


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> I do wonder what it's Hidden Ability is gonna be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

well it is full of wonder


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N-Y6Dlj6nWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Please stop posting bugs that aren't Pok?mon.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

I had to reply to that bro


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

so Fennekin can learn Psybeam. is there really any doubt to the rumored types then?



Swarmy said:


> I had to reply to that bro



did you, Swarmy? Did you?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 17, 2013)

you guys posted any vids of the demo yet?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

I did somewhere^

I need to get an XL now ._.


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> The shiny Sylveon is on tumblr. It's blue-ish instead of pink. It looks cool.
> 
> Here's how to get off.



I personally like the original colours more, but that is really pretty.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> 5 actually
> 
> Fennekin, Mega Blaziken, Litleo, Fletchling and Talonflame



Fletchling is Normal.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Fletchling is Normal/Flying.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Nesha, your set makes me want to use Pancham/Pangoro so bad. 

I'm thinking Pranskter as a Hidden Ability. Just look at Pancham. He looks ready to wreak all kinds of troll.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

I just hope Pancham isn't another Poochyena/Purrloin.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Nah, Pangoro's too cool for that kind of disappointment.  

I hope Pangoro has something to set him apart from the other Dark/Fighting, though. I don't want him to end up an inferior version of Scrafty.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2013)

tumblr is saying this is all mega evolution pokemon from all generations, but it's missing some we already know so either it's not true, or not all have been revealed in one go yet.



Other sources say they're just pre-made parties for something else though.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out how they could possibly make Empoleon look any cooler. 

Worrying that like Mewtwo, they'll fail.


----------



## Illusionist112 (Aug 18, 2013)

? this discussion is really wierd :$


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2013)

^You're weird...now isn't that list missing Kangaskhan? Where did this come from anyway? The Pokemon Game Show?


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Trying to figure out how they could possibly make Empoleon look any cooler.
> 
> Worrying that like Mewtwo, they'll fail.



Or Garchomp. How can it get anymore gar?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Or Garchomp. How can it get anymore gar?



Or Scizor for that matter


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 18, 2013)

i have some rumors :/
here~
sounds kinda meh


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

> Venusaur is Grass/Poison, *Charizard Fire/Dragon, Blastoise Water/Steel*


WE SO FUCKING CALLED IT!


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

That's because all the big guns at any company ever are coming here for ideas


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> tumblr is saying this is all mega evolution pokemon from all generations, but it's missing some we already know so either it's not true, or not all have been revealed in one go yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Other sources say they're just pre-made parties for something else though.


Well that can't be legit.

Khangaskan isn't even there.

Although if Empoleon gets a Mega Evo I might just die.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

And apparently Pokemon Z isn't gonna happen.

R/S/E remakes Game Freak


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Pokemon LavaRuby and SeaSapphire


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

Nois said:


> Pokemon LavaRuby and SeaSapphire


The Cave of Origin and Sootopolis City in full 3D.

All of these feels


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

Ah wait, the leaks were from 4chan.

Like hell I'll believe them.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

All dat surfin


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2013)

Nois said:


> All dat surfin


How would you navigate Hoenn water routes without birds eye view


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Imagine minigames


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> And apparently Pokemon Z isn't gonna happen.
> 
> R/S/E remakes Game Freak


You mean yellow.
Also pokemon Z won't happen because
1. Dragonball Z
2. It's stupid as a name it's called X and Y because of chromosomes.
3. It's not going to be named Pokemon Z


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Pokemon Z sounds EXTREMELY final, and I doubt they want to be sending that message.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2013)

Also, a pokemon shaped like a Z sounds really freakin stupid


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 18, 2013)

Judging from the Origins trailer, MegaCharizard is confirmed.

Link removed

By the way, I think this list is more confirmed than the ones above in tumblr.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> Also, a pokemon shaped like a Z sounds really freakin stupid



It could be a Snake-design legendary, based on the European Viper


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

Porygon Z already exists right?


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

And they better not make Porygon1080 or something


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2013)

fucking nerds


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Who you callin' "fucking" there, buddy?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2013)

Nois said:


> All dat surfin



all they have to do change the pokemon that appear in the water depending  of the location of the map.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 18, 2013)

I love how anybody can post a rumor on 4chan and have the whole Pokecommunity up in arms around it. 

We'll find out next month what the deal is with fairy though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i have some rumors :/
> here~
> sounds kinda meh



The spoiler tab won't even open


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The spoiler tab won't even open



*Spoiler*: _Perhaps this one will be less of a challenge_ 



>Sylveon?s HP is really bulky, it took only 1/3 of damage from a marowak?s earthquake
>Sylveon got hit by Noivern?s Dragon Pulse, fairy is not immune to dragon moves
>129 new pokemon 15 legendaries (4 being events and unconfirmed)
>You apparently get a kanto starter from a professor after you beat the game, that pokemon will come with its mega stone attached
>Venusaur is Grass/Poison, Charizard Fire/Dragon, Blastoise Water/Steel
>Your pokemon can now cure paralysis on their own like with confusion, sleep and freeze
>Glow Punch is a fairy type move
>No pokemon Z after X&Y
>Near 800 pokemon for the National Pokedex
>Pikachu and Mewtwo?s crys have both changed
>The music playing when battling the professor is normal trainer battle music
>Dedenne can use Double Slap
>Gym Leader Battle theme is composed by Masuda


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: _Perhaps this one will be less of a challenge_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa... one of those changes is very odd indeed, Pokemon will never feel the same <.<


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 18, 2013)

I could care less if those rumors are true


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Whoa... one of those changes is very odd indeed, Pokemon will never feel the same <.<



Yeah, how dare they change Mewtwo's cry 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: _Perhaps this one will be less of a challenge_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These ones sound the least believable  I hope they are false.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2013)

The wait for the starter evos has gone on long enough already


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> Also, a pokemon shaped like a Z sounds really freakin stupid


Could be a eastern style dragon, a snake, a leviathan, etc.

Anything that can coil really could be z-shaped.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2013)

Battles look different than I expected. Until now, all the trailers have depicted that the camera angle shifts during our Pokemon's attacks so we see them from the front. But it seems battles are still had entirely from the back perspective. 

Shame. I was looking forward to that change.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

blunt, when have you gone lowercase?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2013)

Yesterday                  .


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Battles look different than I expected. Until now, all the trailers have depicted that the camera angle shifts during our Pokemon's attacks so we see them from the front. But it seems battles are still had entirely from the back perspective.
> 
> Shame. I was looking forward to that change.



It's just a demo, I'm sure we'll get the option to change the view in the final product.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 18, 2013)

apparently the mons look at you expecting orders if you bond enough with them.

those are my soldiers


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was mentioned somewhere that you change the view yourself while battling. I'm sure most people are sick of watching their pokemon from the back, a nice split screen with both pokemon viewed from the front would be lovely.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 18, 2013)

maybe people like seeing their mon's backs


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

If they like it from behind


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

> >Gym Leader Battle theme is composed by Masuda







> >Your pokemon can now cure paralysis on their own like with confusion, sleep and freeze



Not my Jirachi. 





Goova said:


> Also, a pokemon shaped like a Z sounds really freakin stupid



think bigger 

***​
also, I see GF is trying to keep it hippity with the TL on the new global link


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2013)

> >Venusaur is Grass/Poison, Charizard Fire/Dragon, Blastoise Water/Steel



Venusaur has always been Grass/Poison, so looks like it keeps its type if all of this is true.

Water/Steel was predictable, and _about fucking time_ Charizard gets Dragon stapled to its type.

If all of this is true of course though.

...There's no way they'd change the cries anyway. Both of their cries are rather iconic anyway, so why change them?


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

@*♥ Comatose ♥*: I'm not putting my nose too far in it. It doesn't seem particularly credible or anything.



Swarmy said:


> I'm pretty sure it was mentioned somewhere that you change the view yourself while battling. I'm sure most people are sick of watching their pokemon from the back, a nice split screen with both pokemon viewed from the front would be lovely.



Please, yes.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been on vacation the past few days at my grandmothers house did Pokemon Gameshow reveal anything significant?


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

^New (WiiU, most likely) game it looks like


*Spoiler*: __ 





IDK the code for timestamps @.@ just skip to 2:10 to see (what looks like) the new game if you want.

[YOUTUBE]-Ifspg5ZCkw[/YOUTUBE]




Basically just that. Also, an anime called Pok?mon: The Origin--based on the original Red and Green--is set to run alongside the X/Y anime.


*Spoiler*: _Footage of the anime up in here_ 



[YOUTUBE]_Lyi2RSVxqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 18, 2013)

Is the "Pokemon Origins" thing an actual series or is it just a special?


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Seems it's gonna be a series


----------



## RPG Maker (Aug 18, 2013)

Nah, its a one off special.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, okay. My bad


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2013)

Either a special or TV movie. The footage includes Lance (who is just a member of the Elite Four at this point), the champion battle and quite possibly Mewtwo. If it was a series they'd only show footage of the start of the journey and none of the footage with Red & Green's starters fully evolved.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> If it was a series they'd only show footage of the start of the journey and none of the footage with Red & Green's starters fully evolved.



Why not? Everyone knows what happens anyway.


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2013)

BENCHES


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why not? Everyone knows what happens anyway.


Do they? Think about why this exists. It's called Pok?mon the *Origin* meaning the target audience is most likely going to be children who are just getting into Pok?mon to have a history lesson.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Do they? Think about why this exists. It's called Pok?mon the *Origin* meaning the target audience is most likely going to be children who are just getting into Pok?mon to have a history lesson.



I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they would condense the entirety of gen 1 into a movie/special. Assuming each gym battle takes at least 5 minutes, that's at least 40 minutes just from gym battles. That's not including Team Rocket, some route traveling, battling Gary, the Elite Four, etc.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they would condense the entirety of gen 1 into a movie/special. Assuming each gym battle takes at least 5 minutes, that's at least 40 minutes just from gym battles. That's not including Team Rocket, some route traveling, battling Gary, the Elite Four, etc.



Expect the first gym battle to be drawn out. Erika and Sabrina will probably just be shown getting defeated by Charizard at the end of the battle or something. 

Why those two? Because they clearly aren't popular with the writers. Sabrina got little anime action, and Erika is rather unpopular (and boring, imo) in comparison to the rest.


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they would condense the entirety of gen 1 into a movie/special. Assuming each gym battle takes at least 5 minutes, that's at least 40 minutes just from gym battles. That's not including Team Rocket, some route traveling, battling Gary, the Elite Four, etc.



here's a quote from serebii:


> As he receives his first Pok?mon from Professor Oak, Red's journey begins. Entrusted with a Pok?dex, Red is to find all the Pok?mon within the Kanto region, and battle many opponents. As he travels through the region, he battles his rival, Green, Gym Leaders such as Brock and when he gets to the Pok?mon Tower, he confronts the evil team, Team Rocket.



so I guess whatever's mentioned there will be in it?


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

^ If it's just that, it sounds a lot better than trying to squeeze the entire League in there.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they would condense the entirety of gen 1 into a movie/special. Assuming each gym battle takes at least 5 minutes, that's at least 40 minutes just from gym battles. That's not including Team Rocket, some route traveling, battling Gary, the Elite Four, etc.


Montages. I can guarantee there will be montages.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

it might be a multi-episode ova

i doubt they can fit all the good stuff into one showing


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> it might be a multi-episode ova
> 
> i doubt they can fit all the good stuff into one showing


Two at the most (as there is one other week before X&Y comes out).


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 19, 2013)

If Froakie doesn't evolve into a ninja I'll be very surprised.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 19, 2013)

If you listen closely you can hear that Pikachu's cry is clearly different. It sounds like he says "pika!"

Also Sylveon took that that stomp like it was nothing, so the thing about it being bulky holds up. 

Rumors might be true.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 19, 2013)

How many days until release?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> How many days until release?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 19, 2013)

I pre-ordered it at Gamestop and they told me it comes out Oct 1.
Lying bastards...


----------



## ElementX (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking at that clip again, that stomp attack from exeggutor did like 10 damage to sylveon. There's some text after it too, "Blah blah blah..."

Unless that was some completely new attack, could it be that fairy is resistant to normal?


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> If Froakie doesn't evolve into a ninja I'll be very surprised.



Me too. 



ElementX said:


> Looking at that clip again, that stomp attack from exeggutor did like 10 damage to sylveon. There's some text after it too, "Blah blah blah..."
> 
> Unless that was some completely new attack, could it be that fairy is resistant to normal?



I think it's possible. However, it would be an odd resistance considering that they introduced the Fairy to bring "balance" to the game. Normal isn't exactly OP nowadays (unlike G/S/C Miltank).


----------



## lacey (Aug 19, 2013)

Vaporeon has bulky HP as well, and Umbreon has more solid defenses than the other Eeveelutions. Sylveon having either, or even both, isn't too much of a stretch.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 19, 2013)

I want to try out Sylveon. I've used all of them at least once, but I'm not sure if I'll like it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I want to try out Sylveon. I've used all of them at least once, but I'm not sure if I'll like it.



Only thing I didn't like with Eevee's is that back in the earlier gens you would go through the trouble of evolving them and then they still learned mostly normal moves 8U. Now all of them are pretty good. Flareon's kinda eh though imo especially the fact that it's best stat is Attack and then on top of that it's pretty slow too. 

As long as Sylveon avoids horrid stat placement and a crappy move pool we'll be okay.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 19, 2013)

You know what Pokemon needs a mega evolution.....................Dunsparce.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 19, 2013)

I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2013)

ftg07 said:


> You know what Pokemon needs a mega evolution.....................Dunsparce.



Unown could use one too


----------



## lacey (Aug 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it



Annaannaannnaaaaaa.



Kyokkai said:


> Flareon's kinda eh though imo especially the fact that it's best stat is Attack and then on top of that it's pretty slow too.



Flareon and Jolteon both have rather cruddy move pools. TMs are really the way to go with either of them.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

The event Shiny Dialga should be available now. Anybody made their way to Gamestop/EB Games to get it?

I feel like that would be awkward as shit.


----------



## lacey (Aug 19, 2013)

You can just pull up to the entrance and do it right from your car.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 19, 2013)

Flareon is the only Eevee I don't care to use. Leafon's a close second. I use Espeon and Vaporeon the most. Love that Magic Bounce and Hydration/Drizzle combo.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> The event Shiny Dialga should be available now. Anybody made their way to Gamestop/EB Games to get it?
> 
> I feel like that would be awkward as shit.



I've done it for Keldeo, Meloetta, Shiny Beast, Manaphy, and Celebi it wasn't really awkward I just went in and walked out.


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Flareon is the only Eevee I don't care to use. Leafon's a close second. I use Espeon and Vaporeon the most. Love that Magic Bounce and Hydration/Drizzle combo.



Vaporeon is the best. I like to use Glaceon too, personally. Hopefully I can add Sylveon to that list.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Flareon and Jolteon both have rather cruddy move pools. TMs are really the way to go with either of them.



Dat lack of Flare Blitz.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> You can just pull up to the entrance and do it right from your car.


dat sounds sus as fuck


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 19, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Dat lack of Flare Blitz.


I suppose my future Lonely-Natured Flareon can work with Fire Fang. >->


----------



## ElementX (Aug 19, 2013)

As crazy as mega eveelutions would be, I kinda wish for them just so Flareon can be saved from so many years of suck.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 19, 2013)

MegaMagikarp.

MAKE IT HAPPEN GAMEFREAK, I CAN ALWAYS AFFORD TO RAISE MAGIKARP.


----------



## lacey (Aug 19, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Vaporeon is the best. I like to use Glaceon too, personally. Hopefully I can add Sylveon to that list.



Back before Leafeon and Glaceon were around, I'd raise a whole team of them. I loved them all a lot honestly.

Between all of them though, I usually stick to Espeon and Umbreon.



Astrαl said:


> Dat lack of Flare Blitz.



Uugh I know. :/



blunt said:


> dat sounds sus as fuck



Gotta attain my goals somehow.


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I suppose my future Lonely-Natured Flareon can work with Fire Fang. >->



That's not good enough. Only FLARE BLITZ. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> MegaMagikarp.
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN GAMEFREAK, I CAN ALWAYS AFFORD TO RAISE MAGIKARP.



The Mega Stone would be event only. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Back before Leafeon and Glaceon were around, I'd raise a whole team of them. I loved them all a lot honestly.
> 
> Between all of them though, I usually stick to Espeon and Umbreon.



I usually take the time to raise all of the Eeveeloutions, but I use Vaporeon/Jolteon/Glaceon/Espeon/Umbreon for more serious battles. Basically all of them except Flareon and Leafeon because their stats and movepool are so horribad... And I really like those two.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 19, 2013)

>MegaMagikarp
>Only move is Splash
>Splash now does 1 damage
>The fans scream

This is written in the stars


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

my favorite eeveelutions are Espeon,Leafeon and Umbreon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> >MegaMagikarp
> >Only move is Splash
> >Splash now does 1 damage
> >The fans scream
> ...



>MegaMagikarp
>Only move is Splash
>Ability gives 99.9% evasion
>splash does one damage
>Smogon screams in agony


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >MegaMagikarp
> >Only move is Splash
> >Ability gives 99.9% evasion
> >splash does one damage
> >Smogon screams in agony



Except for the people who run stall teams. Those masochists.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >MegaMagikarp
> >Only move is Splash
> >Ability gives 99.9% evasion
> >splash does one damage
> >Smogon screams in agony



Countered by any set with leftovers .


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 20, 2013)

A Megakarp should have higher stats than Gyrados 



Cobalt said:


> If Froakie doesn't evolve into a *ninja* I'll be very surprised.





Astrαl said:


> Me too.



Something tells me that a Ninja Frog would be quite popular


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >MegaMagikarp
> >Only move is Splash
> >Ability gives 99.9% evasion
> >splash does one damage
> >Smogon screams in agony



Set it up against a Blissey and order that pizza


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2013)

Less two months till the game releases and we still don't know what the starter evolutions are.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 20, 2013)

Are we expecting them? 

I don't remember them officially revealing the final evos before...could be wrong though.


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

They have before

Also ElementX, your sig is a bit too wide. Forum rules and whatnot


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> Less two months till the game releases and we still don't know what the starter evolutions are.



Adds to the hype, if anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2013)

*'Pokk?n Fighters', 'Pokk?n Tournament' trademarks filed by The Pok?mon Company*



> A new Pok?mon title was teased during Pok?mon Game Show with a brief image of Lucario and Blaziken about to face off. The title was not formally announced, but Siliconera believes it may be called Pokk?n Fighters or Pokk?n Tournament.   Siliconera uncovered trademarks for Pokk?n Fighters and Pokk?n Tournament filed by The Pok?mon Company in the US. Two bipedal Pok?mon about to fight? Sounds kind of like a Pok?mon fighting game to me and it and there are enough fighting type Pok?mon for this game to exist. And that flag in the top right hand corner looks like the logo for fighting Pok?mon from the Pok?mon Trading Card game. Hmmm?   Siliconera contacted The Pok?mon Company and are awaiting a response.




Read more at 



> Interesting note, Pokk?n has been found in the Japanese trademark database as well
> 
> ポッ拳
> 
> It was registered in 2012 by one of the usual Pok?mon registrars, but was published in March





> For comparison, Tekken is also written in Kanji (鉄拳) rather than kana (テッケン) in official media.


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

Pokemon Gladiators


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *'Pokk?n Fighters', 'Pokk?n Tournament' trademarks filed by The Pok?mon Company*
> 
> Read more at


----------



## Blunt (Aug 20, 2013)

Was hoping for a console rpg, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

A Pok?mon fighting game actually sounds really great.

Hype on!


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

All those Heracross combos


----------



## lacey (Aug 20, 2013)

Just take all my money, please.



Astrαl said:


> I usually take the time to raise all of the Eeveeloutions, but I use Vaporeon/Jolteon/Glaceon/Espeon/Umbreon for more serious battles. Basically all of them except Flareon and Leafeon because their stats and movepool are so horribad... And I really like those two.



I really like Leafeon in battle actually. Mine at least was pretty damn good. That Attack power + Swords Dance + Leaf Blade, oh my god.


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

Would be nice if you could actually upload a save file from your X/Y and have those Pokes in the Battle


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Nois said:


> Would be nice if you could actually upload a save file from your X/Y and have those Pokes in the Battle



They might actually make this work.

Like Sky battles, but in another game on another console.


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

with the 3DS working as the controller


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Nois said:


> with the 3DS working as the controller



That might be pushing it Why the heck not


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

And like, you'd have to flip the controller to perform moves when upside down

Or for Vital Throw


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

So what starter are you guys picking?


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2013)

Froakie


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2013)

Still picking Froakie.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

Froakie Master Race.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 20, 2013)

Froakie looks cool but I've picked the water starter two gens in a row now. I'll probably go with Chespin.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2013)

Fennekin no doubt (as it stands now).


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Fennekin no doubt (as it stands now).


Fa sho. 

Though I'm a bit miffed that they _still_ haven't shared starter evolutions.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 20, 2013)

Fennekin probably.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

For X: Froakie

For Y: Fennekin


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 20, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> So what starter are you guys picking?


Probably Froakie unless Chespin has the cooler final evolution. When I've beat the Elite Four and transferred Pok?mon from Unova I'll get the other version and my second choice.

It won't be Fennekin because I'll probably use Torchic as my main fire type.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

I forgot to say I'm using Chespin in Y Version while Froakie is going to be used in X.


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> A Pok?mon fighting game actually sounds really great.
> 
> Hype on!



insert fistpump



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really like Leafeon in battle actually. Mine at least was pretty damn good. That Attack power + Swords Dance + Leaf Blade, oh my god.



Yeah, it's really strong, but Grass is not the best defensive type, and it's slow with low Spec. Def. I can never support it well in random matchup.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fa sho.
> 
> Though I'm a bit miffed that they _still_ haven't shared starter evolutions.



I'm pretty sure the third stages of the Gen V Starters' were _leaked_ ≈5 weeks before the release. They weren't even officially released until some time after. 

I'm using Chespin, though.


----------



## Brox (Aug 20, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Probably Froakie unless Chespin has the cooler final evolution. When I've beat the Elite Four and transferred Pok?mon from Unova I'll get the other version and my second choice.
> 
> It won't be Fennekin because I'll probably use Torchic as my main fire type.



Has it been confirmed that we can transfer pokemon from older gens?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

Brox said:


> Has it been confirmed that we can transfer pokemon from older gens?



Hasn't been confirmed but I don't see why we wouldn't be able to. Also the Torchic is an event Pokemon.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 20, 2013)

I want Fennekin but with all the new fire-types I want to use and the Torchic event I don't know!


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it's pretty nice that we get to use Torchic so early on thanks to the event.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 20, 2013)

Brox said:


> Has it been confirmed that we can transfer pokemon from older gens?


The 3DS is compatible with the DS and DS games. It shouldn't be too hard for them to include the option to transfer Pok?mon from Unova.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The 3DS is compatible with the DS and DS games. It shouldn't be too hard for them to include the option to transfer Pok?mon from Unova.



they said that the DS and 3DS had a different communication system orr something like that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2013)

Blaaahaaarrrghhaaarrrghh


----------



## Blunt (Aug 20, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I want Fennekin but with all the new fire-types I want to use and the Torchic event I don't know!


this


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2013)

In the event I breed a Modest Ledyba...

Genius Wings and Calciums 'ho. 

edit: Focus Blast, Bug Buzz, Roost...Psybeam/Giga Drain?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I want Fennekin but with all the new fire-types I want to use and the Torchic event I don't know!



become a fire pokemon trainer.


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> In the event I breed a Modest Ledyba...
> 
> Genius Wings and Calciums 'ho.
> 
> edit: Focus Blast, Bug Buzz, Roost...Psybeam/Giga Drain?



Ledyba line can learn Focus Blast? what kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 20, 2013)

The starter I pick depends on the final evos, which still haven't been revealed


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 20, 2013)

I traditionally pick Water, but this time I'm going with Fennekin 

All of my joy pek

I'll let the evolution path surprise me for a change


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't be a fire trainer. How will I surf?!


----------



## lacey (Aug 20, 2013)

Right now, I'm only going to get X, and my starter will be Fennekin.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Ledyba line can learn Focus Blast? what kind of sorcery is this?



_Ledian_ can learn Focus Blast.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

At first I was convinced I was going to get Pokemon Y, but the more I look at Xerneas the more I like it. I'm now thinking about getting Pokemon X instead.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 20, 2013)

To think  that  we will be playing this soon


----------



## lacey (Aug 20, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> To think  that  we will be playing this soon



Draco Meteor looks fucking amazing oh my god.

I couldn't help but go "aww" when the kids started mimicking Ninfia's cry. That was adorable.

Can't help but notice that it managed to tank a Rain Dance, STAB, Crit Hydro Pump whose user was holding a Life Orb (Looked like it only took about half its health?). Either Ninfia's got ridiculously high HP, or its defenses are top scale.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> To think  that  we will be playing this soon



Well, that battle sold me on a couple things.

It showed how the dramatic camera angles (or at least in online/local play; it looks like it's activates when you're idle), which I think is nice.

It shows that some moves got a huge upgrade in the looks department (Draco Meteor just looks boss).

Also, it sold me on Sylveon being a viable dragon-killer. It seems like it can dish out damage, and it's pretty obvious it can take it. 

Still think Mega-Mawille will still do a better job, though.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Add an  "everything"  box then we can talk


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 21, 2013)

Bench sitting. 

god knows how many times i wanted to sit on one of those benches.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 21, 2013)

Still rocking a fairy team


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I can't be a fire trainer. How will I surf?!


on your stomach

like everyone else



start doing crunches


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 21, 2013)

Xerneas
MegaMawile
Sylveon
Flabebe
Gardevior
Another Fairy Pokemon


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> To think  that  we will be playing this soon


Did that Crit Hit STAB Hydro Pump in the rain only take half of Sylveon's HP? That's nuts.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _Ledian_ can learn Focus Blast.



I just looked up Focus Blast on Bulbapedia. It seems that every Pok?mon and their mother can learn it.  



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Draco Meteor looks fucking amazing oh my god.



IKR? dat camera swerve lookin' sexy 



> Can't help but notice that it managed to tank a Rain Dance, STAB, Crit Hydro Pump whose user was holding a Life Orb (Looked like it only took about half its health?). Either Ninfia's got ridiculously high HP, or its defenses are top scale.





blunt said:


> Did that Crit Hit STAB Hydro Pump in the rain only take half of Sylveon's HP? That's nuts.



I think GF can edit the data however they want, so that might've been what they did there. Sylveon does seem like the type to pass gigantic Wishes though.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bench sitting.
> 
> god knows how many times i wanted to sit on one of those benches.





Preach!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

First one for me  Although I LOVE sprites it's nice to finally see a major change like that.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Sylveon does seem like the type to pass gigantic Wishes though.


Needs more fiber.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Needs more fiber.



I just got a mental image.

That I won't share here.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 21, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I just got a mental image.
> 
> That I won't share here.



Fartin' out Rainbows, Unicorns and Wishes since 2013.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

Sylveon gets cute charm? So much for a competitive cutie.


----------



## Master Xehanort (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm really interested in the mega evolutions specifically Blaziken, Lucario and Kangaskhan. I still can't decide what starter I want but the fact that i'm getting speedboost torchic means i'm more than likely not picking Fennekin. It will probably come down to final evos for me to be able to pick between Chespin and Froakie.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh no it's Xehanort.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

Mega Vanilluxe do it now, and Megakabutarimon


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Mega Vanilluxe The Dragon Slaying Flavoured Icecream


----------



## Master Xehanort (Aug 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Oh no it's Xehanort.



Sup Iron Man



Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I actually like the looks of the mega Kecleon for some reason. Megakabuterimon looks awesome as usual makes me want a mega heracross


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

Your name reminds me of my love of Xemnas


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Your name reminds me of my love of Xemnas


Too bad Xemnas can't love you back 

Also:
[YOUTUBE]DPlMGujSzQk[/YOUTUBE]

Hear the overflowing win in this acapella


----------



## Master Xehanort (Aug 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Your name reminds me of my love of Xemnas



Yeah I was trying for Xemnas or just Xehanort but they were both taken unfortunately.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

I want MegaInfernape

So broken he'd be.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I want MegaInfernape
> 
> So broken he'd be.


My Infernape was a female.

A femme fatale she was


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

My Emboar was female but I always saw him as a male.... he was my dude


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

All mine have been male


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

I traded him for something stupid... I don't even remember what  But hey I tarded mjy legendary for a Crawdaunt


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2013)

Started a game of Black yesterday and got a female Oshawott

Party will be:
Samurott
Krookodile
Galvantula
Chandelure
Haxorus
Braviary


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

That's too good to be fun


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

If only Ratata was in the game.

Then I would advise you to take by Joey's pristine example


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I think GF can edit the data however they want, so that might've been what they did there.



But why would they do that? Just doesn't make sense to me to play around with the game data for something like that.



Astrαl said:


> Sylveon does seem like the type to pass gigantic Wishes though.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fartin' out Rainbows, Unicorns and Wishes since 2013.



I like your image better than mine.  



Iron Man said:


> Sylveon gets cute charm? So much for a competitive cutie.



But we still don't know it's hidden ability, so we can hope that it's something good... Maybe multiscale?



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> But why would they do that? Just doesn't make sense to me to play around with the game data for something like that.



To show off all of the things they wanted. The stats of those Pok?mon were strange. Politoed moved... Faster than I think it would in most cases (outspeeding Noivern, who will probably have a higher base speed stat). And Noivern took a STAB Psycho Cut from Gallade (who has 110+ Attack IIRC) and seemed alright. 
I hope Sylveon really is that bulky, though. All the more reason to use her.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Sylveon's Dream World ability is probably going to be Serene Grace.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 21, 2013)

Sony Press Conference

Had to post. Make sure they start at the same time for the effect.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2013)

Bah I want to be German in the game ^

FULL AUTHENTICITY


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Sony Press Conference
> 
> Had to post. Make sure they start at the same time for the effect.


You have done a great service to the world.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Sony Press Conference
> 
> Had to post. Make sure they start at the same time for the effect.


winwinwinwinwin

And blunt's avatar is making me laugh for no reason - it creeps me the fuck out


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Legit, I almost threw up from laughing so hard the first time I saw it.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

I prefer the majestic bearded guy


----------



## ElementX (Aug 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> You have done a great service to the world.



Thank you sir


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Legit, I almost threw up from laughing so hard the first time I saw it.


That child's parents are so loving

snap the derp for the web to see


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Woah


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2013)

Ninja Toads?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup looks like it.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't act all surprised, last water starter was a samurai it's logical for this one to be a ninja


----------



## Brox (Aug 21, 2013)

good, then froakie won?t become fat or bulky.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't be so sure...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2013)

I have no idea which version to get anymore 

*insert first world problem image here*


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Brox said:


> good, then froakie won?t become fat or bulky.



We already know that he is faster than Chespin and Fennekin so that's a good sign.


----------



## Brox (Aug 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Don't be so sure...



That kid has down syndrome, not funny.




Cobalt said:


> We already know that he is faster than Chespin and Fennekin so that's a good sign.



Good indeed. Does a Shuriken based move already exist?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Brox said:


> That kid has down syndrome, not funny.



I actually didn't notice that from the mask  Now I'm a bad person


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Brox said:


> That kid has down syndrome, not funny.


It's still funny.




Brox said:


> Good indeed. Does a Shuriken based move already exist?


There was a clip of him using bits of his beard thing as shuriken.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 21, 2013)

Just realized that if Froakie becomes Water/Fighting like the leak says then he's going to be the third fighting-type based on a frog/toad/tadpole. 

What's Game Freak's obsession with fighting frogs?


----------



## Brox (Aug 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I actually didn't notice that from the mask  Now I'm a bad person



Not really, since you have posted the picture without malice (in case you are telling the truth). 
Your posting would be more of a careless nature.



blunt said:


> There was a clip of him using bits of his beard thing as shuriken.



What clip?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Just realized that if Froakie becomes Water/Fighting like the leak says then he's going to be the third fighting-type based on a frog/toad/tadpole.
> 
> What's Game Freak's obsession with fighting frogs?



Might sound weird but frogs are among the top 5 animals that I think of when fighting is involved.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

Brox said:


> What clip?


I don't remember. It;s one of the more recent ones. 

I'll look for it later.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 21, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Just realized that if Froakie becomes Water/Fighting like the leak says then he's going to be the third fighting-type based on a frog/toad/tadpole.
> 
> What's Game Freak's obsession with fighting frogs?


It feels like the Japanese have a soft spot in general for aquatic life, bugs, and dragons.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Woah



Further proof of ninja evos and half Fighting type. I think I know which starter I'm picking


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't see how people can dislike Froakie


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

^

There's your shuriken.


----------



## Brox (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I don't see how people can dislike Froakie



I hope this is an actual move. 

I doubt that people dislike Froakie but rather prefer the other starters.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

They sure disliked the poor frog when the starters were first introduced to the public  Reminded me of Oshawott all over again


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2013)

That video sync is perfection.



Astrαl said:


> To show off all of the things they wanted. The stats of those Pok?mon were strange. Politoed moved... Faster than I think it would in most cases (outspeeding Noivern, who will probably have a higher base speed stat). And Noivern took a STAB Psycho Cut from Gallade (who has 110+ Attack IIRC) and seemed alright.
> I hope Sylveon really is that bulky, though. All the more reason to use her.



Still seems odd to me though. Eh. Same here, I like bulky Pokemon. 



Astrαl said:


>



／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼ I know you want that wish granted.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They sure disliked the poor frog when the starters were first introduced to the public  Reminded me of Oshawott all over again



The day people start saying Froakie>>>Fennekin it will be glorious


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't really see what's so great about that little fox anyway, I mean it's true that we already have more than enough frogs but Froakie's design is just splendid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Just realized that if Froakie becomes Water/Fighting like the leak says then he's going to be the third fighting-type based on a frog/toad/tadpole.
> 
> What's Game Freak's obsession with fighting frogs?



You ever see a dog fight?
well they do that with frogs there


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I don't really see what's so great about that little fox anyway, I mean it's true that we already have more than enough frogs but Froakie's design is just splendid.



I don't get it either.. I mean look at Froakie here


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I don't really see what's so great about that little fox anyway



                       .


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Pardon me Yami


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2013)

Chespin is better than all those chumps. 



Swarmy said:


> I don't really see what's so great about that little fox anyway, I mean it's true that we already have more than enough frogs but Froakie's design is just splendid.



I think it's actually more unique than some of the other fire starters we've had. Like Tepig and Torchic it doesn't have any flames on its body. It's easily the most elegant fire starter.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> /人◕ ‿‿ ◕人\ I know you want that wish granted.



Only if I can wish for more wishes


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?


----------



## Brox (Aug 21, 2013)

Talonflame


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



Froakie or Litleo.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



Spewpa followed by Clauncher. I despise Vivillon though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



Sylveon and Fennekin.

Froakie and Chespin have really grown on me tho


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

I must also add that I'm starting to like Malamar quite a bit, I'm actually thinking of making an aquatic team if they introduce more marine animals based pokemon.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 22, 2013)

Talonflame, Noivern, or that squid.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Talonflame, Noivern, *or that squid*.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 22, 2013)

If only that was a pokemon. I'm pretty sure we would all use it.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

The fact that I didn't know who Nigel was some days ago only makes me feel noobish


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 22, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The fact that I didn't know who Nigel was some days ago only makes me feel noobish



WHAT?!

I hated the show though, but tumblr is full of Nigel, and this one was too good to ignore.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Meh I knew of the meme for some time but never really knew where it originated from. I don't think that show ever aired here though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 22, 2013)

Keep calm and BLARHAARGHHARRGHR


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2013)

Okay this is the best fairy vs dragon comic I seen so far.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

You're so late man...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2013)

How late?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Slowpoke level


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 22, 2013)

Slowpokes are da niggest.

Get on our level


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

wutsup slowbros


----------



## ElementX (Aug 22, 2013)

Swarmy, your avatar is making me wonder why we haven't gotten a mosquito pokemon yet.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



MegaLucario (Mega), Chespin (Starter), Pangoro (Region), and Xerneas (Mascot). MegaLucario trumps all, though.



Krich2nd said:


> If only that was a pokemon. I'm pretty sure we would all use it.



 I think you're right 



			
				KevKev said:
			
		

> Okay this is the best fairy vs dragon comic I seen so far.



I hadn't seen this either


----------



## Alaude (Aug 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



MegaMawile. And Gogoat outside of Megas.


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll exclude Megas, since they're not new Pokemon. Froakie, Talonflame and Pancham:33


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

Xerneas da besto.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> Xerneas da besto.



 

It's so majestic. 

Like Blunt's avvy. 

But Yveltal is cool too.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I like Flabebe!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I got high hopes for Fennekin too.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 22, 2013)

So.. least favorite X and Y Pokes?


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2013)

The original dragon


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

Mega Mewtwo and... That's pretty much it, I think. That's the only reveal I didn't like. It's grown on me a bit, though. I'll find something to like about it... Eventually.


----------



## Brox (Aug 22, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> So.. least favorite X and Y Pokes?



not including mega evolutions,
this new fodder butterfly line,
that bat dragon 
and the pikachu fake.


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2013)

After seeing everything the game has to offer so far, I actually agree with Astral that MegaMewtwo is really underwhelming.

Other than that, that goddamn PikachuNOT.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't like the two version exclusive Fairy types that were revealed awhile back.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 22, 2013)

dunno,i like Spritzee.dat plague doctor look.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Nois said:


> The original dragon



I want I want I want



blunt said:


> I don't like the two version exclusive Fairy types that were revealed awhile back.



gun


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't like the Fairy types that were revealed awhile back.



they make me

as well


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> gun[/COLOR]


Dey ugly as fuck mang. If they weren't Fairy type, I doubt you'd give two shits.


----------



## Brox (Aug 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't like the two version exclusive Fairy types that were revealed awhile back.



oh, I forgot about them. 
yeah, they are also quite trashable.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I like them


----------



## Brox (Aug 22, 2013)

each to their own
besides, they might evolve into something worthwhile.


----------



## lacey (Aug 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> For you guys, what is your favourite Pokemon, so far, revealed?



Ninfia, Noivern, Xerneas, and Honedge.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder what kind of dragon types we're gonna see in this game...


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope they don't nerf Dragons.

I like my Dragons big and strong. 

Noivern is already going to be on my team. It looks like a special sweeper, so it should go well with MegaLucario/Blaziken.

@*Cobalt*: Is Froakie using Aura Sphere? Whatever it is looks good. I wonder if he'll get that shuriken imitation as a signature move (like Razor Shell).


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 22, 2013)

It's either that or Water Pulse


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> It's either that or Water Pulse



You're right.

It's consistent with Water Pulse animation. No way they would ever give Aura Sphere to a Basic Starter 'Mon.


----------



## lacey (Aug 22, 2013)

It's Water Pulse. Aura Sphere is a lot lighter in colour and generally larger in size.



Astrαl said:


> I think it's actually more unique than some of the other fire starters we've had. Like Tepig and Torchic it doesn't have any flames on its body. It's easily the most elegant fire starter.



I like the fact that the fur on its ear glows.



Astrαl said:


> Only if I can wish for more wishes



That's against the rules, sorry. Though I must say...



> I don't think I qualify.



All I have to do is create situations that put you under stress, and you'll be creating energy in no time. /人◕ ‿‿ ◕人\

I'd be a fucking awesome Incubator.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> All I have to do is create situations that put you under stress, and you'll be creating energy in no time. /人◕ ‿‿ ◕人\



Sounds dirty.


----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sounds dirty.



 

Don't be a wanker 

**



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's Water Pulse. Aura Sphere is a lot lighter in colour and generally larger in size.



True, true. 



> I like the fact that the fur on its ear glows.



Yeah, that's pretty cute. I also like the color scheme. It's the first basic Fire Starter to have white in its color scheme.



> That's against the rules, sorry.







> Though I must say...
> 
> All I have to do is create situations that put you under stress, and you'll be creating energy in no time. /人◕ ‿‿ ◕人\



I'll bring the angst.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 23, 2013)

Water Style: Rasengan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2013)

Inb4 Froakie uses Amaterasu


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 23, 2013)

He will probably use Double Team next


----------



## ElementX (Aug 23, 2013)

Why is Froakie looking so awesome!?

No...I can't do another water starter...


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 23, 2013)

Trying to choose between Chespin and Froakie.

I rarely ever choose Grass. _*Ever.*_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 23, 2013)

I still haven't decided on a Starter and don't have type loyalty. I may just wait to see their evolutions.

Only Pokemon I'm set on are Pancham/Pangoro and Honedge.


Khris said:


> Inb4 Fennekin uses Amaterasu


Fixed.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 23, 2013)

Definitely going Fire. In older generations I hated how almost none of the water starters ever had a useful SP.ATK stat, it was like ffs... in gen 1,2, and 3 water depended on that stat and Blastoise had it average, Feraligatr was about regular ATK and Swampert... was more useful as a ground Pokemon. Gen 4 didn't really have any good physical water attacks either. 

Things are improving, we need more high powered physical attacks, otherwise they keep giving water Pokemon high ATK and meh SP.ATK and it's annoying cause then the best water moves are weakened.  

So yeah Froakie will probably be water fighting and have lousy SP.ATK so I'm going to pass and use Fennekin who can actually make full use of his 95 power special fire attacks 8U. 

Also concept art 

another 

another


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Swarmy, your avatar is making me wonder why we haven't gotten a mosquito pokemon yet.



I wonder the same.... it's actually from another game that's similar to Pokemon. The mosquito brings negative emotions and thoughts to people it comes in contact with, I actually so wish it was a pokemon since I ADORE the design


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I still haven't decided on a Starter and don't have type loyalty. I may just wait to see their evolutions.
> 
> Only Pokemon I'm set on are Pancham/Pangoro and Honedge.
> Fixed.



Fenniken is going to use the Kyuubi Bijuu Dama


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Trying to choose between Chespin and Froakie.
> 
> I rarely ever choose Grass. _*Ever.*_



I'm getting  Froakie in X and Chespin in Y.



ElementX said:


> Why is Froakie looking so awesome!?
> 
> No...I can't do another water starter...



Yes you can


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm definitively using grass this time, if i get the game and a 3ds. Hopefully it's a dual dark type too.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 23, 2013)

Froakie evo will have sage mode 

and final evo will be like the Pa frog


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

^Those wings would be awesome for Durant's Mega Evo.


*Spoiler*: _Pok?mon X/Y Demo footage in German. _ 



[YouTube]VLF4qC9ZGDQ[/YouTube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Loving the footage.


----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Loving the footage.



the end battle gestures are an appreciated addition. 

Pikachu's new cry is a welcome addition also.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2013)

I really can't wait for this game.


----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone know what move Chespin is using here?  



Scizor said:


> I really can't wait for this game.



Less than 6 weeks now.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 23, 2013)

Leech Seed.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 23, 2013)

Bullet Seed or Seed Bomb would be my guess.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> the end battle gestures are an appreciated addition.
> 
> Pikachu's new cry is a welcome addition also.


Though Pikachu's old cry is joining the sprites in the features I'll miss despite enjoying their replacements.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uH3CP1G_hU[/YOUTUBE]
 Goodbye old friend.


----------



## lacey (Aug 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sounds dirty.



Go to your room. 



Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pok?mon X/Y Demo footage in German. _
> 
> 
> 
> [YouTube]VLF4qC9ZGDQ[/YouTube]



I find it really awkward how Pikachu's cry sounds so real, yet everyone else sounds as they have in previous games. Mewtwo's cry is intact though yesss. ♥ Mega cry sounds okay - a little too high pitched, but it gives off the feeling of power. Psystrike looks very pretty.

Fennekin was using Psybeam though? Interesting, interesting.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2013)

You'd like that, wouldn't you, Comatose?

Damn pervert.


----------



## lacey (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't help it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Go to your room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well pikachu have the same name in every language that the game have so it easy to give him the anime voice the only other pokemon that probably have the anime voices are the roaring ones like Charizard,Tauros,Staryu,Starmie,ect

Anime Staryu/Starmie voices were awesome

[YOUTUBE]VlHKqgX-Lf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Aug 23, 2013)

I did really like Staryu and Starmie's voices, Starmie's in partcular.


----------



## Saru (Aug 24, 2013)

You know who's anime voice I want in the games?

_Seel_.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I find it really awkward how Pikachu's cry sounds so real, yet everyone else sounds as they have in previous games. Mewtwo's cry is intact though yesss. ♥ Mega cry sounds okay - a little too high pitched, but it gives off the feeling of power. Psystrike looks very pretty.



Mewtwo's cry is so nostalgic. The Mega cry is pretty decent imo. I liked that electric move it used (Thunderbolt?). Psystrike and Shadow Ball look good in 3D. 



> Fennekin was using Psybeam though? Interesting, interesting.



That is interesting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2013)

I've decided, I'm picking Froakie for Y


----------



## Nois (Aug 24, 2013)

Squirtle > Cyndaquil > Torchic > Chimchar > Oshawott > Froakie

I'm not a fan of the Grass type it would seem


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 24, 2013)

Charmander > Cyndaquil > Torchic > Chimchar > Oshawott > Chespin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> Squirtle > Cyndaquil > Torchic > Chimchar > Oshawott > Froakie
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Grass type it would seem



Bulbasaur>Squirtle > Cyndaquil > Torchic > Chimchar > Oshawott > Froakie


----------



## Nois (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope Blastoise gets a Steel typing

Typhlosion should be getting one too, but what


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> I hope Blastoise gets a Steel typing
> 
> Typhlosion should be getting one too, but what



Well sensibly ground would work since it's a volcano Pokemon. It would also remove it's rock weakness. 

It's kind of a boring combo though, it looks kinda like a big giant fire rat so maybe Fire/Dark or Fire/Poison would work.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 24, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I've decided, I'm picking Froakie for Y




good man


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> Typhlosion should be getting one too, but what



Fire/Dark


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm going with Froakie in X, right now there's too many other awesome Fire types that prevent me from justifying any need for Fennekin.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 24, 2013)

Its pretty clear Froakie is going to become a ninja now. I'm thinking Fennekin is going wizard, and Chespin is gonna be a black knight


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 24, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Its pretty clear Froakie is going to become a ninja now. I'm thinking Fennekin is going wizard, and Chespin is gonna be a black knight


fixed     .


----------



## ElementX (Aug 24, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> fixed     .



Lol took me a second to realize what you changed, thanks


----------



## Saru (Aug 24, 2013)

A bit of a random thought: What if all the weather starters got Mega Evolutions? I think my face would break. Mega Tyranitar - Arena Trap. Mega Politoed - Hydration. Abomasnow - Ice Body.

anyway, this lack of Chespin users is alarming 

Chespin users... where you at?


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 24, 2013)

Eh, I'm here.

That's at least one, I suppose.


----------



## Saru (Aug 24, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Eh, I'm here.
> 
> That's at least one, I suppose.



Or one other.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

Chespins a might morphin power ranger.

Thats why no one talks 'bout him but the Chespin Crew


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Aug 24, 2013)

Have these been posted?

Shiny Fennekin
*Spoiler*: __ 








Shiny Chespin


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Holy **** shiny Fennekin looks great.


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2013)

Hm. I'm not too impressed with the shinys seen so far. Don't know why. I suppose once someone edits the official artworks, it'll look better? Fennekin just looks a bit weird to me, though I like shiny Chespin.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't like Shiny Fennekin and Shiny Chespin looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2013)

Shiny Chespin looks like the one in the anime. Where the hell is Shiny Froakie?!?! 



Firestormer said:


> Fire/Dark



You're a fool. Mega Tysplosion will be Fire/Fighting


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2013)

Shiny Froakie will either be purple or pink. Calling it now.



BlazingInferno said:


> You're a fool. Mega Tysplosion will be Fire/Fighting



NO.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Shiny Froakie will either be purple or pink. Calling it now.
> 
> 
> 
> NO.



Shiny Froakie is black 



and green


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Shiny Froakie will be red.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

No he's black and his tuft is green.


----------



## Saru (Aug 24, 2013)

If shiny Froakie is green, I'm going to name him Frogger.


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> If shiny Froakie is green, I'm going to name him Frogger.



No.

Battletoads is the way to go.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 24, 2013)

You're all wrong. 

He's gonna be orange and blue. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Aug 24, 2013)

Shiny Froakie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Froakie



So now. he's a jounin?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 24, 2013)

ElementX said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> He's gonna be orange and blue.
> 
> ...


BELIEVE IT


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2013)

He's jonin at this rate.


----------



## Saru (Aug 25, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> No.
> 
> Battletoads is the way to go.



Those Ninja Turtles Knockoffs? Nah. 



Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Froakie



here I come Frogger


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> You're a fool. Mega Tysplosion will be Fire/Fighting



My mistake


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2013)

Shiny Froakie and shiny fennekin look awesome imo. Chespin not so much.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2013)

I had expected more negative reviews on the revealing of Mega Pok?mon, this is surprising tho.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a Genesect I can borrow for the data?


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 25, 2013)

I HATE Mega Evolutions


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 25, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I HATE Mega Evolutions


I HATE the movie your set is from.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I HATE the movie your set is from.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


>Obvious Link reference


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I had expected more negative reviews on the revealing of Mega Pok?mon, this is surprising tho.



For a franchise that has barely done anything new in ages such a drastic change should be welcomed. I won't lie that at first I hated the idea but with time I realised that it'll make the game more interesting and will give many pokemon new evolution without actually taking up space in the pokedex.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

I need a shiny chespin and a shiny skrelp

for fraks sake man, NEEED


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

I talked to a friend about pokemon since he hasn't played any of the games and when I told him about shinies his reaction was "Wait... why the heck do you need to put so much effort for something as useless and simple as a color difference " ... I honestly didn't know what to say to that


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

it's like unusual hats/misc and certain stranges in TF2: they're not necessary, but for the love of Saxton, you need them.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll restart the game until I get a shiny female Froakie


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 25, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I talked to a friend about pokemon since he hasn't played any of the games and when I told him about shinies his reaction was "Wait... why the heck do you need to put so much effort for something as useless and simple as a color difference " ... I honestly didn't know what to say to that


I ask myself exactly the same, and I actually play the game. 

Then I remind myself that it's entirely for the collector crowd, as the ones that crave special shit are the ones willing to jump through hoops to get shinies. 

Only one or two of my favorites even look good shiny (green Mewtwo? Feh), and even then, I'm not arsed to get them. I'm happy with my shiny Cyndaquil that I lucked into on SoulSilver.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know, I guess I don't care that much about such trivial things even though I do collect stuff so I have the urge... When I caught my first shiny it just didn't feel like such a big deal


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 25, 2013)

Then the urge isn't _that_ strong in you, but that's fine. 

Shiny-hunting is for those people a little further along on the spectrum.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Iirc. Shinies have at least one perfect IV

Also, the fact they're so rare is the reason. People get off on haing rare shit... See diamonds for reference.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Iirc. Shinies have at least one perfect IV



nnnnnnno. 

That got scrapped after Gen II.

Keeping that in mind, the only Unowns you could catch as shinies were..."I" and  "V".


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah yes, the formula changed after Gen2

I can't make myself to play Black today


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Also, the fact they're so rare is the reason. People get off on haing rare shit... See diamonds for reference.


Some people do. Some people love knowing they have something others don't. 
Others are all about the aesthetics; they want that shiny because it looks fucking cool... I sometimes feel this way. 

Then there are the rest of us that don't give a shit, and would only give a shit if we were paid to.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

I personally hate most shinies. I like my shiny Nidoking and shiny Zangoose though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

I traded a lvl 90-something Froslass for a Hulk Machamp. 

No biggie, though. I've raised like two other Froslass since then.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> I personally hate most shinies. I like my shiny Nidoking and shiny Zangoose though


I'm having trouble thinking of shinies I really like. There's Cyndaquil, Ninetales, and Pikachu. 

My two favorite Pokemon (Mewtwo, Dragonite), have some of the ugliest shiny colors ever.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never hunted shinies either. There are only like 8 or 9 shiny forms I like more than the regular colorings anyway.

Alakazam, Gastly, Snorlax, Slowking, Milotic, Metagross, Rayquaza, Zangoose, Flygon.

Giratina's shiny form is tied with his regular form for me.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I once bred a shiny Pikachu, I liked it

In the same breeding session I managed to get a Pikachu-coloured Pichu


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> In the same breeding session I managed to get a Pikachu-coloured Pichu



Nobody believes that. That was an event give-away only.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2013)

My favorite shinies are Altaria, Metagross, Charizard, Genesect, Gyarados, Gallade, Umbreon, Corsola and Ponyta (pretty much in that order; I guess my preference goes from gold to black to red and then blue).


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nobody believes that. That was an event give-away only.



You can breed one, srsly

and the give-away was the Pichu with that weird ear iirc


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a shiny rayquaza.

Im the aesthetic hunter, So I gotta have em both when I like them


Shiny Cyndaquil is frakkin ugly lol

Trying to get rid of a shiny pidgey is a PAIN IN THE ASS


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

A lot of the awesome Pokemon have ugly shiny forms. And a lot of the less attractive Pokes' shinies fix that imo.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2013)

elegant

as 

fuck


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Awrite, it is

Then again, is it ust me, or are some shinies nice in one Gen and then butt ugly in another?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Trying to get rid of a shiny pidgey is a PAIN IN THE ASS



I'll take it off your hands for ya.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Imagine Shiny Ratatta


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

it's got a sort of light olive-green thing going on.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Despite being colour blind, I know how it look. But would it be something people'd like?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

You're color blind?


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Yup, either dichromat or anomalous trichromat, but my colours can get pretty messed up.


----------



## Saru (Aug 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Despite being colour blind, I know how it look. But would it be something people'd like?



yes. it would get a PC box all to itself.


----------



## lacey (Aug 25, 2013)

My luck with shinys is horrid. The very first shiny I found was a Poliwag in the original Silver game. Never saw a shiny again until I was training in Platinum one day, and found a shiny Banette. I still have that one.

Umbreon, Dragonair, Rapidash, Glaceon, Milotic, Rayquaza, and Charizard stick out as my favourite shinys. Latias is pretty cute though too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

So an Adamant Female Larvitar that I had bred (now a Pupitar) is almost a Tyranitar.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

First Shiny I met was a stantler in Silver

I honestly can't remember the second one, but I thing I'd caught a Hoothoot with Pokerus once


----------



## Saru (Aug 25, 2013)

Glaceon (favorite), Metagross, Latias, and Umbreon are the Shinies that stick out in my mind. I'm probably forgetting a couple, though.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> So an Adamant Female Larvitar that I had bred (now a Pupitar) is almost a Tyranitar.



I have found Pupitar to be difficult to use in-game... But the stat increase after it evolves more than makes up for it.



Nois said:


> First Shiny I met was a stantler in Silver
> 
> I honestly can't remember the second one, but I thing I'd caught a Hoothoot with Pokerus once



My first shiny was Krabby in the Whirlpool Cave (where you catch Lugia) in Silver. I caught him straight after catching Lugia too, so I was pretty pumped.

I caught a Suicune with PKRS in G/S/C. I can't remember who I caught with PKRS in D/P/Pt, but I know my Pok?mon have it somehow.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 25, 2013)

the first legit shiny i ever caught was in Gen II

it was an Unown.

It was an "I"

go figure.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 25, 2013)

First wild shiny (not G/S Gyarados) I ever saw was a Gastly in LeafGreen. 

I accidentally KO'd it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

I never even encountered a shiny.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2013)

Shiny Zubat makes you question policies about killing all the Zubats you can


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

the only wild shiny pokemon i found was in a Emerald rom.

i was disappointed that it appeared in a rom rather than one of my games.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think I've seen a shiny before outside the Lake of Rage Gyarados. Of course I could have as a kid and not realized it.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Shiny Metang in B2. Come at me. 

I wasn't even looking to catch one. I already had a Metang, but I got lost in the Giant Chasm and I spent like 30 minutes just running around trying to find my way out and I just came across it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2013)

must. not. neg.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

I also have a shiny stantler I cant seem to get rid off lol.

Shiny Ghastly is awesome.

I want a shiny raikou;.

I've run into shinies 3 or 4 times.

Only one I remember though is this female shiny koffing I found in sapphire


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

I love Shiny Ghastly. It's a shame Shiny Gengar doesn't get all the oomph from it he does.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 26, 2013)

In all my years of playing, only one shiny.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 26, 2013)

My first shiny was a Spinarak in Emerald, made worse is that I encountered it in the Safari Zone. 

- Poke Radar'd a shiny Bidoof after a lucky chain of like eight. (Pearl)
- Three days of SR'ing for shiny Giratina. (Platinum)
- Three weeks of SR'ing for shiny Ho-Oh. (HG)

Then I have a box of shinies in B2 that are all from giveaways on Gfaqs.




blunt said:


> Shiny Metang in B2. Come at me.
> 
> I wasn't even looking to catch one. I already had a Metang, but I got lost in the Giant Chasm and I spent like 30 minutes just running around trying to find my way out and I just came across it.



After the BS those Beldum swarms put me through in gen 4, I refuse to attempt catching one without a Master Ball.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Shiny Metang in B2. Come at me.
> 
> I wasn't even looking to catch one. I already had a Metang, but I got lost in the Giant Chasm and I spent like 30 minutes just running around trying to find my way out and I just came across it.


Same here 

Shiny Metagross looks da baddest in my team 

Helps even more that it was Adamant


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

Am I the only one who finds it odd that Pokemon X & Y will be released on a Saturday instead of the typical Sunday release day?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Am I the only one who finds it odd that Pokemon X & Y will be released on a Saturday instead of the typical Sunday release day?



Maybe because in some countries (game)stores are closed on sundays (which could hurt the worldwide release)?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Maybe because in some countries (game)stores are closed on sundays (which could hurt the worldwide release)?



If that's the reason then it makes perfect sense. In any case, I like the move since it gives me an extra day to enjoy the game before the work week starts up.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> If that's the reason then it makes perfect sense. In any case, I like the move since it gives me an extra day to enjoy the game before the work week starts up.



My guess is that that's the reason.

And yes, same here. I really can't wait for this game.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 26, 2013)

I caught a shiny zigzagoon once


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2013)

S-shiny Zigzagoon?:33


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

This gen looks like it's going to be the best. So much good stuff coming!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 26, 2013)

What is this about?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 26, 2013)

Isn't Chespin supposed to have Overgrowth?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What is this about?



 **



Fake Tears maybe?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What is this about?


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What is this about?



Please don't tell me we're getting some sort of "psyche" mechanic in this game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 26, 2013)

Nobody else got the Shiny Dragon from Black City/White Forest?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

My shiny garchomps eats metagross for breakfast^

Still need haxorus...


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 26, 2013)

My first shiny was an Abra, I have never known fear like that before.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> My first shiny was an Abra, I have never known fear like that before.






Hydro Spiral said:


> Nobody else got the Shiny Dragon from Black City/White Forest?


We're not counting Shinies that are given out in game.


----------



## Saru (Aug 26, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What is this about?





Iron Man said:


> Isn't Chespin supposed to have Overgrowth?



 that makes perfect sense.

"raises the power of grass type moves in a pinch"

that's the flavor text for overgrowth I believe


----------



## Alaude (Aug 26, 2013)

My first shiny was Tentacool in LeafGreen and I was a kid and didn't know about shinys so I didn't catch it and in the next pokemon encounter after that another shiny Tentacool so I thought the game was broken and turned it off...


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> that makes perfect sense.
> 
> "raises the power of grass type moves in a pinch"
> 
> that's the flavor text for overgrowth I believe



That makes me feel a lot better honestly. It'd be nice to have more of an indicator when certain abilities are used.


----------



## Saru (Aug 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> My first shiny was Tentacool in LeafGreen and I was a kid and didn't know about shinys so I didn't catch it and in the next pokemon encounter after that another shiny Tentacool so I thought the game was broken and turned it off...



That's just cruel.  



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> That makes me feel a lot better honestly. It'd be nice to have more of an indicator when certain abilities are used.



Seconded. I appreciated the ability indicator bar that was added to battles in Gen V.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2013)

The starters have some of the most "meh" abilities ever


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

All the starters have always had the same abilities tho...

Edit: Nvm, I get what you were saying now.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2013)

I was expecting it to be a bit ambiguous at first, but I trust you guys to understand me


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone catch the Serebii update? Apparently Pokemon Amie gives pokemon a critical-hit and evasion boost. 

May also explain why Chespin was about to cry... He was being pampered too much.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 26, 2013)

seems like they nerfed crits a bit to counter it though :33


----------



## ElementX (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh god...this means people are gonna spend hours maxing out there crit rate and evasion for meta.

Also apparently Amie gives your pokemon a chance to get out of paralysis or survive an attack that would KO it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Oh god...this means people are gonna spend maxing out there crit rate and evasion for meta.
> 
> Also apparently Amie gives your pokemon a chance to get out of paralysis or survive an attack that would KO it.



Very interesting... Keep this up and we'll have rouge and burst damage Pokemon ;P


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 26, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Oh god...this means people are gonna spend hours maxing out there crit rate and evasion for meta.
> 
> Also apparently Amie gives your pokemon a chance to get out of paralysis or survive an attack that would KO it.



Even if Amie doesn't affect wifi battles, most people are now expecting the battle sim sites to include a "No friendship" clause.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

They might negate amie-effects in meta. 

Would save whining.


----------



## Saru (Aug 26, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Also apparently Amie gives your pokemon a chance to get out of paralysis or survive an attack that would KO it.



Sounds like a scene straight out of the anime.


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> They might negate amie-effects in meta.
> 
> Would save whining.



This is probably what they're going to do. They negate Shaymin's Sky forme, so it's possible for them to negate any effects from amie.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 27, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Sounds like a scene straight out of the anime.



Super-fighting spirit?



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> This is probably what they're going to do. They negate Shaymin's Sky forme, so it's possible for them to negate any effects from amie.



Last I checked, Skymin is still allowed in ubers.


----------



## lacey (Aug 27, 2013)

Hm. Then again, the last time I knew anything about Sky forme, it was when the game first came out, and as I recall, it wasn't allowed in games (It would actually force Shaymin back to Land forme if you used it.). 

But it does show that if they don't want something counted in a match, they can disable it. I won't be surprised if it turns out this is the case with amie.


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 27, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> My first shiny was a Spinarak in Emerald, made worse is that I encountered it in the Safari Zone.




I know your pain. I saw a shiny Exeggcute in Leaf Green, I've hated that line ever since 

But the shinies I've seen is that, a Shiny Kricketot, a Shiny Ralts that I now use in my team because Gardevoir is awesome, and a Shiny Voltorb that was on my Pearl game that got stolen.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Super-fighting spirit?



In-battle text confirmed. 



> Last I checked, Skymin is still allowed in ubers.



Are you talking about Pok?mon simulators? I think Comatose was talking about competitions in the actual games. In most official WiFi tournaments, Shaymin along with a slew of other legends are almost always banned. In WiFi Random Matchup through the Nintendo GTS and most in-game competitions (e.g. the Battle Frontier, Battle Subway, etc.), most if not all legendary Pok?mon are banned (including Shaymin). Player battlea done through the Union Room are the exception to this since the Pok?mon restrictions there are lifted.

I think it's very safe to say that Pok?mon-amie effects won't appear in official WiFi battles over Nintendo WFC. If they do, such battles will most likely be in their own separate category like Pok?mon Wonder Launcher battles.

Pok?mon sims like PO and PS will definitely eliminate the Pok?mon-amie effects in order to stabilize standard play, I think.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

About:


			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> _Following the demo at the PGS and Gamescom over the last week, we have received further details on *random effects that occur in battle*, *seemingly tied with the Pok?mon Amie feature*. As such, I have updated our Pok?mon Amie page with details of these effects, in addition to details on the Pok?mon Amie specific stats and how to boost them. Click the image to go to the page_





			
				Serebii - Pok?mon Amie page said:
			
		

> Effect In Battle
> The unique feature with Pok?mon Amie is that after you have utilised the feature, you will come to see various effects in battle. These features range from superficial to largely beneficial for the trainer which allows for greater strategy in battle. Most of them occur randomly, with the rate currently unclear. The effects known are as follows
> 
> Text: The introduction message, and various statements throughout battle change in context
> ...



Oh no.. are they dropping the ball just over a month before the release date? 

I refuse to even think about losing faith in this game.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> About:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the thought of letting one small change ruin the game for you is SMH worthy Scizor. 

I don't see how this is bad anyways. A random chance of having your Pokemon cure its status problems or get a crit hit seems fine to me.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Even the thought of letting one small change ruin the game for you is SMH worthy Scizor.
> 
> I don't see how this is bad anyways. A random chance of having your Pokemon cure its status problems or get a crit hit seems fine to me.



This is not one small change; what if your Pok?mon crying costs you a turn or something? And those status problems healing on their own sucks imo. It used to take an ability to do that and that was fine, but this seems silly to me. Same with the critical hits: Absol + Amie + Super Luck = almost guaranteed critical. 

And I said I wouldn't lose faith because of this. The game's still looking great, but this has the potential to make it a bit less great.


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's fine as long as it's not Paralysis > next tur >YAY cured!

And it totally makes sense, someone poisons your Pokemon and it heals magically, because you gave it a haircut and a pat on the shoulder the other day


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> I think it's fine as long as it's not Paralysis > next tur >YAY cured!
> 
> And it totally makes sense, someone poisons your Pokemon and it heals magically, because you gave it a haircut and a pat on the shoulder the other day



That's some 'believe in the heart of the cards Pok?mon' bull****


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2013)

That's some fucking Nakama Powerup man


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)

eeeeeh,as long as its just paralysis,i'm fine with it. 
its an annoying status anyway.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 27, 2013)

If they're going to offer Paralysis resistance, may as well throw in Burn and Poison as well.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)

like what?reducing its damage per turn?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

This amie stuff seems like the stuff from the BW Portal Challenges in the Unova center


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, paralysis can wear of on it's own if it's treated a shock/stun. Poisons, burns and freezes require medicine irl, so that makes sense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

Poisons wear off over time ^


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Poisons wear off over time ^



Tell that to a king cobra or a black widow

Some toxins wear off, but poisons and venoms usually lead to neurosis and necrosis.

That being said, what if a Poison type move causes paralysis


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> Well, paralysis can wear of on it's own if it's treated a shock/stun. Poisons, burns and freezes require medicine irl, so that makes sense.



Being frozen wears off on its own in Pok?mon already though.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> Tell that to a king cobra or a black widow
> 
> Some toxins wear off, but poisons and venoms usually lead to neurosis and necrosis.


But immunities _can_ be built to (most) poisons. It's how snake handlers roll. 

Not so sure about neurotoxins, but that's another matter. I wonder how a neurotoxin would work in Pokemon... lower evasion, cause paralysis, maybe?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 27, 2013)

I was hoping they'll get rid of EV training but instead they decided to add more by making Amie so important


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 27, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> I know your pain. I saw a shiny Exeggcute in Leaf Green, I've hated that line ever since



Should have rephrased that. Even though I spotted it in the Safari Zone, I ended up catching it after it broke out of two Safari balls. I think each miss made my heart skip.

If we ever get any confirmation on a transfer method, I'm tempted to use my shiny Dunsparce just for lolz.


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> But immunities _can_ be built to (most) poisons. It's how snake handlers roll.
> 
> Not so sure about neurotoxins, but that's another matter. I wonder how a neurotoxin would work in Pokemon... lower evasion, cause paralysis, maybe?



Imagine a poison move that randomises the opponent's actions


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never had a shiny without cheating. But I've only really played 4 different pokemon games. And never too extensively.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> I think it's fine as long as it's not Paralysis > next tur >YAY cured!



If that can happen to sleeping pokemon, then it can happen to paralyzed pokemon too 

/not salty about opponent's pokemon waking up right after putting them to sleep


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> If that can happen to sleeping pokemon, then it can happen to paralyzed pokemon too
> 
> /not salty about opponent's pokemon waking up right after putting them to sleep



I might just be getting older, but this friendship/bond stuff doesn't sit well with me.

Thunder Wave->Paralyzed->lolno 'cause my trainer luvs meh.

/ventrant


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> If they're going to offer Paralysis resistance, may as well throw in Burn and Poison as well.



no!

I need poison for my Guts users!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

IMMA FIGHT THIS PARALYSIS HARD CAUSE MY TRAINER LUFFS ME AND HE WANTS IT GONE


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)

why not?

its not like its like real paralysis


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)

credit to this guy 

:sanji


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 27, 2013)

Ketchup


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 27, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> credit to this guy
> 
> :sanji



.... I came. I came hard... Kindly pass me a towel good sir..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

Too much crag, do it yourself


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2013)

Found a shiny Maccargo when I was teamed up with bucky in the cave with heatran in it on Platinum.... his Claydol Ko'd it .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Found a shiny Maccargo when I was teamed up with bucky in the cave with heatran in it on Platinum.... his Claydol Ko'd it .



I had the same thing happen to me when I was paired up with Bianca in White 2: I encountered a shiny Woobat and she KO'd it before I could even attack the other Pok?mon (to be able to throw a Pok?ball) 

I feel your pain


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2013)

This is like the mewtwo forme reveal all over again.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)

wat happened? o.o


----------



## lacey (Aug 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> But immunities _can_ be built to (most) poisons. It's how snake handlers roll.
> 
> Not so sure about neurotoxins, but that's another matter. I wonder how a neurotoxin would work in Pokemon... lower evasion, cause paralysis, maybe?



Ground squirrels have evolved to tolerate the venom of rattlesnakes. So it's not unheard of. 

A neurotoxin would most likely cause paralysis (Since it's affecting the nervous system.), which would lower evasion (Theoretically.)...so you're kind of fucked anyway. At least it's not hemotoxin.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2013)

I honestly don't care about the Pok?mon-amie so much. Will the opponent's even be able to benefit from it? I could see rivals using it maybe. I doubt it'll play a huge role, though.

as long as it's not mandatory for me to stroke my Chespin's tummy so it doesn't throw a hissy fit in battle, I'm okay. 




however, all this talk of toxins reminds me of Swarmy's Pok?mon.


----------



## SoLoLord Mizuki (Aug 28, 2013)

My first shiny was a Raikou in Gold version, it was almost like a sign. pek


----------



## Alaude (Aug 28, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I honestly don't care about the Pok?mon-amie so much. Will the opponent's even be able to benefit from it? I could see rivals using it maybe. I doubt it'll play a huge role, though.
> 
> as long as it's not mandatory for me to stroke my Chespin's tummy so it doesn't throw a hissy fit in battle, I'm okay.



I don't really care for it that much either, if my rivals use it and their Pokemons get way better than mine while being the same level then I might use it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

SoLoLord Mizuki said:


> My first shiny was a Raikou in Gold version, it was almost like a sign. pek



 Lucky you!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 28, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> however, all this talk of toxins reminds me of Swarmy's Pok?mon.



The parasitoid wasp one? Would be great if GF actually make such a pokemon, they can link it to pokerus.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The parasitoid wasp one? Would be great if GF actually make such a pokemon, they can link it to pokerus.



Yes.  

A Pok?mon link to Pok?rus would be sweet. They could even dedicate a small sidequest to it.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 28, 2013)

skymin looks adorable :33


----------



## ElementX (Aug 28, 2013)

What y'all think about the 2DS?

A lot of people are hating on it, but tbh its not a bad idea for nintendo. Its good for kids whose parents don't want them to use the 3d, and at $130 its a cheaper alternative for broke pokemon fans.  The fact that its going to be released on the same day as XY is not a coincidence. 

I actually want to play more than Pokemon, so I'm thinking I'll spend the extra money for a true DS. But at the end of the day, if money becomes an issue...this is not a _terrible_ choice.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it's fine for who it's aimed for.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, it looks awkward. That's my only criticism for the 2DS.

I think this was a good move on Nintendo's part. For me at least. This gives me a more affordable option to consider, but I'm most likely still going to get a 3DS for X/Y and future 3DS titles. Then again, if I get the 2DS, I could probably get X/Y earlier since I'm not pre-ordering this time. 

Decisions decisions...



alekos23 said:


> skymin looks adorable :33



It really does.


----------



## lacey (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm still sticking to a 3DS.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 28, 2013)

Doesn't look very pocket friendly to me...


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

If it could play anything the 3ds and the old one, I'd probably get it.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Doesn't look very pocket friendly to me...


That stood out to me as well.


----------



## lacey (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah...that, and I just don't like how it looks all together. I'd sooner shell out $200 for an XL 3DS and be able to take it places, then buy something considerably cheaper but looks clunky and unable to fit in my bag.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm forever concerned about the hinges on my devices... I have the innate ability to mess up any freaking hinge I get my hands on. And since in my line of work I'm usually accompanied by a bag/backpack the dimentions of the thing don't seem like a problem.

Not to mention my broke eyes/brain hardly see any computer-generated 3d effects most of the time...

Thanks Nintenbro


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoke and Mirrors noise thats how 3D works, smoke and mirrors.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> That stood out to me as well.



Clearly you didnt see the carrying case in the ad.

Kids shouldnt carry 3DS in their pocket.

They fall and break hinges


Its one big ass screen covered by plastic. Da best slice of bread you'll ever have.


Ill get a 3DS XL though, its durable too.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't like the 2ds design, reminds me of a stearing wheel without a wheel.
However if 3ds XL drops in price I'm all for it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

Why would they do that? Lol^


----------



## Jagger (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, someone needs to explain to me about the 2DS. Can it still play titles like Pokemon?


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Ok, someone needs to explain to me about the 2DS. Can it still play titles like Pokemon?



It's a more sturdy, hingeless version of the 3DS, without the 3D functionality. It can play anything the regular 3DS can, and having the same size screen as the 3DS, has a longer battery life [ a bit smaller than the 3DS XL].

It's also a little smaller than a fully opened 3DS.

I'll probably get it, unless I can get some cheap ass 3DS XL, which is unlikely.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Clearly you didnt see the carrying case in the ad.
> 
> Kids shouldnt carry 3DS in their pocket.
> 
> ...


I didn't miss shit. I'm not buying for any children here, and the ones I _would_ buy for could manage a 3DS just fine.

And that argument is completely leaving aside the length of time the GBA SP and DS have been around. Sure, kids are rough on everything they touch, but I think you're overrating the destruction just a bit.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

I've held the DSlite enough to know i'd probably break it... I'm bad with hinged devices... realy bad


----------



## Saru (Aug 29, 2013)

My DS (original) is still kickin'. 

The hinges are a bit weak after 9 years, but it's good to go otherwise.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I didn't miss shit. I'm not buying for any children here, and the ones I _would_ buy for could manage a 3DS just fine.
> 
> And that argument is completely leaving aside the length of time the GBA SP and DS have been around. Sure, kids are rough on everything they touch, but I think you're overrating the destruction just a bit.



Im no child and I've broken 2 DS's myself lol/


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

If I could find my GBA SP, that fucker would still be kickin'. 

Between me, my youngest brother, and two of my sisters, there have been maybe seven DSs since 2008, six of which are still perfectly intact.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel kinda funny, because just last week I was thinking about how I'd love a device that could run the 3DS games, without the 3d andthe hinges... and cheaper. Whatever gods there might be, they want me to play Pokemon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2013)

They either need to make a handheld console that takes GBA, DS and 3DS cartridges or put the old Pokemon GBA games on the virtual console. The problem with that is how would you be able to trade with anyone or even transfer GBA Pokemon to the DS games.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

They're gonna have to remake Gen3 at some point. OOr maybe they'd... MAybe they could make a SEQUEL to Gen1-3

Imagine getting a game where you're Blue's kid and on yout journeyyou meet Red's kid, or Golds


----------



## lacey (Aug 29, 2013)

My DSLite is still in one piece, and I've had that for about 5 years or so. 

My GBA for the most part is intact, it's just missing the battery door.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only I got a Gameboy Micro. 

And that was an accident because I mixed up things.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I feel like I'm the only I got a Gameboy Micro.
> 
> And that was an accident because I mixed up things.





I'm sure you liked it though?


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 30, 2013)

I still have my GB Color, Advance (the battery back is missing), SP, and DS Lite. I gave my fat DS to my mom.


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

Mu Gameboy Mono is alive and kicking guys. I might just pick up some carts and sport the hipster look


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2013)

The fact that we don't know anything about the starter evolutions at this point is nothing short of silly.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> The fact that we don't know anything about the starter evolutions at this point is nothing short of silly.



If it stays this way 'till the game's release it'll add to the excitement though, imo


----------



## Blunt (Aug 30, 2013)

I still can't decide which starter I'm gonna use.

All dem fire types.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> I still can't decide which starter I'm gonna use.
> 
> All dem fire types.



I have the exact same 'problem'.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> The fact that we don't know anything about the starter evolutions at this point is nothing short of silly.



Couldn't agree more. Just reveal them already...


----------



## Blunt (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I have the exact same 'problem'.


first world problems


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nois said:


> Mu Gameboy Mono is alive and kicking guys. I might just pick up some carts and sport the hipster look



Of course it is.  Nintendo makes their game systems out of Nintendium and tests their durability by dropping them off of three-story buildings.  Remember the Gameboy Colour that still played Tetris after being caught *in a missile strike?*  It's charred black, but it can still play Tetris.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> first world problems



Indeed 

In that regard, the reveal of the starter evolutions might help us decide.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> The fact that we don't know anything about the starter evolutions at this point is nothing short of silly.


That's the norm though. The only reason we found out about the Unova starter evolutions so early was via leaks, which half the fanbase thought were "obvious fakes".


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> The fact that we don't know anything about the starter evolutions at this point is nothing short of silly.


Yep.  As I mentioned some time before, they're being really stingy with the updates and news this time around.  I wonder why that is.


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

Inb4 we get RAPED WITH AWESOME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2013)

We're only a month away from release tho. The game is probably already finished.


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

There are probably some carts sitting in a box, ready for shipment by now


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> We're only a month away from release tho. The game is probably already finished.


We'll probably get the middle stages a week or two before the release.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2013)

So next week?


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

Give me Froakie's evo and I'm sold


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

I want the Corocoro leak soon.


----------



## Saru (Aug 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> So next week?



I believe the starters actually will leak either next week or the week after. 

The starters later stages will probably leak ≈ 4 weeks before the release date based on trends of past generations. That could end up not happening, though.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2013)

I just hope there isn't another Fire/Fighting Pokemon starter final form. There's been 3 already in the past 3 generations.  You don't need unique typings, but the typings should be stuff you haven't seen before in the starters. Like a Water/Dark. That sort of stuff.


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

Fire/Psychic, Water/Dark, Grass/Fighting?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the double weaknesses idea actually. :> Might be interesting to see a 4x weakness concept too. You know, like Fire/Ground, Water/Rock, Grass/Steel. :>


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2013)

Nerfin't to the maxx


----------



## lacey (Aug 30, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Remember the Gameboy Colour that still played Tetris after being caught *in a missile strike?*  It's charred black, but it can still play Tetris.



Is this legit? Please tell me there's a video if it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Is this legit? Please tell me there's a video if it is.



I'm not sure if it's the same one, but at Nintendo World in NYC they have a charred Gameboy on display that survived the Gulf War and still works.


----------



## lacey (Aug 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same one, but at Nintendo World in NYC they have a charred Gameboy on display that survived the Gulf War and still works.



That actually sounds familiar. Pretty sure I saw a picture of that somewhere.

It is pretty impressive, haha.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2013)

To match up with Dedenne, should all Pikachu variant, electric-rodents, become dual type fairy's? Except Emolga obviously.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

mantis poke


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Those pokes sound amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2013)

Pokemon Number 666 and not Dark typed? 

As for a Dragon/Fairy pseudo, well that's pretty epic.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

lol,the dragon mon becoming dragon/fairy and shrinking sounds hilarious 

lots of bug mons this gen eh?Swarmy might be happy


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Where was the source?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

no idea lol.its probably non legit,but might as well enjoy something.

i found the link at the Pokemon X&Y tv tropes forum


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

I want that list to be real though.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

aaaand it was from 4chan.
sorry guys


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

man,dunno whether to hate or aplaud whoever made the list.sounded sweet as f*** >.>

maybe it still can be legit :33


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 31, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lol,the dragon mon becoming dragon/fairy and shrinking sounds hilarious
> 
> lots of bug mons this gen eh?Swarmy might be happy



Too many bug legendaries to be true 

I would have loved a mantis and termite pokemon though.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

mountain and city beetles did sound a bit weird though 
but the earth beetle sounded


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 31, 2013)

Mark my words, Genesect will be the only bug legendary for at least two future generations.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2013)

Regardless of wether that list is legit or not, seeing such a list got me even more hyped for Gen VI.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 31, 2013)

meh.i find it unlikely the canon dex can match this one


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I didn't think is would be true. Too many Pokemon with evolutions. But the list was pretty nice though.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 31, 2013)

The list is interesting (especially Water/Fire Clauncher evo ) but I ain't buying it. 

There's a new rumor going around saying that you'll be able to catch 650 pokemon _in game_, supposedly based on something Masuda himself said. If that's true, that's_ insane_. 

Now I also read that there are going to be 730 pokemon total, which means we're only getting a little under 80 new ones. That's actually not bad when you take mega-evos into account. But let me put that in prospective... there are 45 starters and 49 legendaries. If you take those away from the supposed total amount of pokemon you still get less than 650. 

That means every single non starter/legendary (plus more) will be available.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 31, 2013)

You all are getting too anxious. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So anyway, my Normal team:
Persian (Technician)
Ursaring (Quick Feet)
Granbull (Quick Feet)
Sawsbuck (Serene Grace)
Porygon (Download)
Munchlax Snorlax-to-be (Thick Fat)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>


would be awesome if it was legit.


----------



## lacey (Sep 1, 2013)

That's the one list I'm really going to doubt until the game actually comes out, or GF confirms it themselves.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 1, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Too many bug legendaries to be true
> 
> I would have loved a mantis and termite pokemon though.



Too many legendaries, period.  No generation has ever had a number of Legendaries anywhere close to 13.

*double-checks*

Well, it seems I forgot about the Sinnoh and Unova Legendaries when I made that statement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]eBAIz0WYSug[/youtube]

The move animations and sounds are just too sexy


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> man,dunno whether to hate or aplaud whoever made the list.sounded sweet as f*** >.>
> 
> maybe it still can be legit :33



That dragon idea sounded sweet af...

I hope GF actually does do something like that. Where the 'Mon gets significantly smaller/younger-looking as it evolves.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> You all are getting too anxious.
> 
> So anyway, my Normal team:
> Persian (Technician)
> ...



Lack of Guts on Ursaring saddens me.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 1, 2013)

You can transform into a Mega State and attack in the same turn


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> You can transform into a Mega State and attack in the same turn



My body is ready.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 1, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> My body is ready.



You think it is, but it's not.

It's just not.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2013)

Won't the Mega evo be kind of a held item business? Like, the Poke holding the Mega stone evolves when it's switched in? Then it would make perfect sense, without upsetting the balance of things more than it already is.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2013)

Nois said:


> Won't the Mega evo be kind of a held item business? Like, the Poke holding the Mega stone evolves when it's switched in? Then it would make perfect sense, without upsetting the balance of things more than it already is.



Megaevolving happens via a button next to 'bag' and 'run'.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Megaevolving happens via a button next to 'bag' and 'run'.



Seems like I have to do some serious reading


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2013)

Nois said:


> Seems like I have to do some serious reading



More like watching


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 1, 2013)

CoroCoro this week or next. I'm fucking pumped.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes please, we should get a lot of information.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBAIz0WYSug[/youtube]

The air of anticipation and excitement is bloody palpable


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fQSse1sPOc[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Sep 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> [youtube]eBAIz0WYSug[/youtube]
> 
> The move animations and sounds are just too sexy



_"I have been waiting a long time to meet an exceptional trainer, one able to draw out Mewtwo's extraordinary power."_

-SHAKES CANE- IN MY DAY, WE TRAVERSED A FUCKING DANGEROUS CAVE TO CAPTURE THE SONAVABITCH. NOW THE POOR THING IS FODDER FOR A PROFESSOR. 

I know it's in the demo, and might not be in the full game, but still. 

There is one thing I'm genuinely curious about: Can you deactivate the Mega forme during the battle, or is it permanent until the end of it?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> _"I have been waiting a long time to meet an exceptional trainer, one able to draw out Mewtwo's extraordinary power."_
> 
> -SHAKES CANE- IN MY DAY, WE TRAVERSED A FUCKING DANGEROUS CAVE TO CAPTURE THE SONAVABITCH. NOW THE POOR THING IS FODDER FOR A PROFESSOR.
> 
> ...


The GF employees at the demo said that the entire area and events featured in the demo were constructed specifically for the demo. None of it will be in the game.


----------



## lacey (Sep 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> The GF employees at the demo said that the entire area and events featured in the demo were constructed specifically for the demo. None of it will be in the game.



Ah okay. Thanks for that.

Pretty nice how they created something specifically for the demo, as opposed to showing an actual part of the game. They're going hard this year.


----------



## Saru (Sep 2, 2013)

someone hose me down, I can't take this news drought



Yami Munesanzun said:


> You think it is, but it's not.
> 
> It's just not.



IDK what else these sensations could mean.



			
				♥ Comatose ♥ said:
			
		

> Pretty nice how they created something specifically for the demo, as opposed to showing an actual part of the game. They're going hard this year.



For real. It seems like they are keeping a tight lid on things this time.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, Astral, I imagine Ursaring needs the Speed Boost more than it needs the Power Boost.

hmmm...then again, so does Granbull.

perplexing.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 2, 2013)

Did that guy in the vid really try to use lick on Skitty? *Facepalm* 

Who let this fool on the Pokemon? 8U 

Also lol @ him thinking Pikachu, PIKACHU of all Pokemon would survive a water pulse attack especially with the level difference. 

Shit... Pikachu can just barely survive a level 54 Dewgongs Ice beam at level 100!


----------



## Saru (Sep 2, 2013)

We can set running to default in X/Y. pek



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Also, Astral, I imagine Ursaring needs the Speed Boost more than it needs the Power Boost.
> 
> hmmm...then again, so does Granbull.
> 
> perplexing.





I think you're right... Either way, slap a Toxic/Flame Orb on that masochist. 




Kyokkai said:


> Shit... Pikachu can just barely survive a level 54 Dewgongs Ice beam at level 100!



Sounds like you have experience.


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2013)

Red's Pikachu was a scrub.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2013)

Quite the interesting find.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 2, 2013)

They named the new characters Calem and Serena? What's wrong with X and Y? That's how they did it in generation 1. I blame generation 3 for this. Brendan and May? Why not just Ruby and Sapphire? They even renamed Gold "Ethan" later on. Lame.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 2, 2013)

wasnt the demo girl called Yverna or something?

something starting with Y anyway .


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Quite the interesting find.


legit, thought the first one was pointing out a vagina


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

Her name is Yvonne


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 2, 2013)

I think the demo names were Yvonne and Xavier and the official names are Calem and Serena. Or something like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Are there any bundles out?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> I think the demo names were Yvonne and *Xavier *and the official names are Calem and Serena. Or something like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Post 1000 +

Toot it and boot it.

Edit: I neeeeeeeeddddd the new coro leak lmao


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> I think the demo names were Yvonne and Xavier and the official names are Calem and Serena. Or something like that.


Yvonne and Xavier are their names when they're the player character while Calem and Serena are the names given to their hatless selves that appear to be your main rival.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 2, 2013)

I like referring to the characters by their Pokemon Adventure names. It's so much easier. The only problem at all is the Green/Blue thing. Gary/Blue was originally Green in Japanese. Green/Leaf was originally Blue in Japanese.

I'm a bit surprised Dawn was Platinum. I figured she would be Pearl.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 2, 2013)

I just rustled the jimmies of Fennekin fans over at Gamefaqs :ignoramus


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 2, 2013)

lol.fire fighting jokes?


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I just rustled the jimmies of Fennekin fans over at Gamefaqs :ignoramus



What did you do?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 2, 2013)

did ya say that Froakie>Chespin>Fenekkin?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> They named the new characters Calem and Serena? What's wrong with X and Y? That's how they did it in generation 1. I blame generation 3 for this. Brendan and May? Why not just Ruby and Sapphire? They even renamed Gold "Ethan" later on. Lame.



i prefer real names than the names based on the game titles.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 2, 2013)

any news about map size?
Are we getting a larger amount of cities and wilderness?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes^

10509070


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 2, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> They named the new characters Calem and Serena? What's wrong with X and Y? That's how they did it in generation 1. I blame generation 3 for this. Brendan and May? Why not just Ruby and Sapphire? They even renamed Gold "Ethan" later on. Lame.


I am so glad they stopped that shit, it stopped sounding good past Red, Blue, and Green.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

Yo Jade, does yo momma come shake it fast?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> What did you do?



I called it overrated.. and then they started getting all hissy


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I called it overrated.. and then they started getting all hissy



Oh, you're cruel. 

I'm happy they brought back the Gotta Catch 'Em All phrase that's been missing since Gen3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

Perhaps we actually can catch em all for once


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 3, 2013)

Pokemon Direct and a new Bleach chapter tomorrow


----------



## Alaude (Sep 3, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Pokemon Direct and a new Bleach chapter tomorrow



Truly a great day


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Truly a great day indeed.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 3, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Truly a great day



I can't wait.. I wonder what will be in store for us


----------



## Alaude (Sep 3, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I can't wait.. I wonder what will be in store for us



Must be something amazing 

Can't wait for Pokemon to come out already 

And can't wait for Bleach to come out either


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally some news. I hope they reveal a few new Pokes. I bet this might be what this month's CoroCoro will cover.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

No one mentioned its at 4am yet? Lol


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2013)

So guys the 1DS?

I like how Nintendo are shitting all these new devices now


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2013)

It's a marvelous wonder of modern technology.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm liking the idea that you can attach an Android/iOS device to it


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't wait for the Pok?direct tomorrow


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> So guys the 1DS?
> 
> I like how Nintendo are shitting all these new devices now



It's a fake, bro.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2013)

I know, but I enjoy the idea


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

Is the direct 4 AM Murica time or Japanese time?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

Oregon time^


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No one mentioned its at 4am yet? Lol



7 Am for me.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Pokemon Direct and a new Bleach chapter tomorrow


Bleach is actually updating?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been on a seven week break for preparation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2013)

Shit. How many hours till the direct? 

Fuck it. I am staying up for shit.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> Shit. How many hours till the direct?
> 
> Fuck it. I am staying up for shit.


12 hours


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah. 12 hours. And it's gonna be 2 pm here for me. Gonna try to get me some sleep


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

NEW POKEMON NEW POKEMON NEW POKEMON

I'm old enough not to be excited over this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2013)

Fuck off you old man. No body wants you here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude i'm totally opposite.

I'm saying i'm excited as balls.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 3, 2013)

yay,new pokes.yaaaay.

nothing can measure up to that fake dex


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeahhhh  3:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Dude i'm totally opposite.
> 
> I'm saying i'm excited as balls.



You're still old and probably smelly


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, for sure.


----------



## lacey (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm one of those that'll just sleep and work, and catch on the news whenever I get on the computer next.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 3, 2013)

>using a Technician Persian


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm gonna be up at 7 AM to watch the Pokemon Direct.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2013)

Can someone tell me again when's the Direct on? I'm at GMT+2


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> Can someone tell me again when's the Direct on? I'm at GMT+2



Noon GMT time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

POKEMON DIRECTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Saru (Sep 3, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm one of those that'll just sleep and work, and catch on the news whenever I get on the computer next.



I would normally do that but chapters come out tomorrow

And I think it's a Nardo chapter


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait so what's the earliest broadcast? The 4:00am one? When is the Japanese one in US time?


----------



## Saru (Sep 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wait so what's the earliest broadcast? The 4:00am one? When is he Japanese one in US time?



8 PM JST = 7:00 A.M. EST.


----------



## lacey (Sep 4, 2013)

7am?

Yep, I'll be sleeping.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Sep 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> 7am?
> 
> Yep, I'll be sleeping.



Ditto. I'll have to catch the highlights later on.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll be at university during the direct, but I'm going to try to watch it later without being spoiled for the same experience.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck I'm at school at the time of the direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Come on now. I could use some good fucking news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Pokemon Bank, given one of the GENI starters, all of them have megaevolutions.

Happy with this direct. However, am a bit bummed about the annual fee of Pokemon Bank, I hope I wont get any type of restrictions because I don't live in America or Europe.

[youtube]43-iTv6eFJ8[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Frieza (Sep 4, 2013)

Now this becomes difficult.. choosing starters. Too many awesome fire pokemon to choose from. If I was 11 years old, I would not have a problem and choose all the fire pokemon. Have a team of charizard, blaziken, gen5 fs and gen6 fs..Who makes the cut?

...fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Venusaur has Thick Fat, Mega Charizard has Drought, Mega Blastoise has Mega Launcher.


Dunno what the fuck is Mega Launcher. But Drought and Thick Fat(for a grass Poke) are sweet as hell abilities.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the annual fee is dumb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

As long as there are no restrictions for me, I don't give a darn. Storing 3000 Poke is more than worth it.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2013)

Bulbasaur, Torchic and Froakie is now the guaranteed starter line up I'm going with.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2013)

I love both charizard and fennekin  I don't know what to do


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Venusaur looks kinda meh >.>


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Charizard looks beautiful.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2013)

rice said:


> I think the annual fee is dumb


I was unsure until they explained their reasons. This isn't just an extended box, this is meant to be a feature that will continue for many generations. Plus the fee is annual rather than monthly like most subscription fees are. Remember annual means once a year and the fee is bound to be reasonable so that younger fans can afford it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Charizard is god tier, it's also pretty cool that the special edition 3DS XL from Japan is being released over here in both blue _and_ red. 

The only thing I keep looking forward to from these Directs is the announcement of Red/Blue/Yellow being released on the eShop.

But this Direct was pretty good.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]blhaSxUJ-OU[/YOUTUBE]

I FUCKING LOVE the starter megas!! Sadly Mega Charizard and Mega Blastoise don't get new types. I hope CoroCoro has more than what was revealed which actually wasn't much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2013)

Venasuar looks kinda good.
The rest? bleh.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Blastoise looks terrible. 

Venasaur looks the same.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2013)

rice said:


> I think the annual fee is dumb



It's less than the cost of a subway sandwich a year. 

More than worth it for the sheer convenience it affords.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2013)

Also it affords you security with all your event mons. Store them in the cloud and if you lose your game they are still there.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Mega Blastoise looks terrible.
> 
> Venasaur looks the same.



You're tripping major balls, mang.

Blastoise looks boss-tier.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2013)

500 yen a year is about like between $5 and $10 a year. you could save that up in a week tbh.

the servers and shit are probably expensive, it's rather reasonably priced compared to other gaming stuff.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 4, 2013)

I mean no offense when I say this, but I hope this bank system doesn't mean that they'll chince out on the number of in-game storage boxes because of it.

This seems convenient and all and affordable. But I'm mostly just the Pokedex completionist kind of guy. I mean I have some stategy-oriented Pokemon, but probably not even close to 1000 boxes worth of them. lol

Don't get me wrong though, all in all this is a great idea for a lot of people.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2013)

I like Mega Chariard the most. Mega Venusair seems like he got a few leaves added on its back


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Mega Charizard is god tier, it's also pretty cool that the special edition 3DS XL from Japan is being released over here in both blue _and_ red.



I'm probably going to neglect Fennekin now that we can pick up a freakin' Charmander.


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 4, 2013)

mega charizard if only if was fire/dragon


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm probably going to neglect Fennekin now that we can pick up a freakin' Charmander.



The only reason I might not choose Charmander is because we're also getting a free Torchic holding a Mega Stone on day one.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2013)

Froakie/Torchic/Bulbasaur all starters all the time.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2013)

Froakie, Torchic, Charmander, and Lucario. Talonflame might get a spot, which means I need 1 more Pok?mon for my team! They might end up the rotational spot though.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2013)

They allegedly leaked a new Pok?mon by mistake:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 4, 2013)

Unless Fennekin comes out with something amazing, it's not going to get play time from me. Free Torchic already hurt its chance. And now a free chance at Charmander?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> [youtube]43-iTv6eFJ8[/youtube]



That leaked Pok?mon is found around the 15:16 mark.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Charizard doesn't have Dragon typing? 

Wait a minute. The X/Y XLs get released on the 27th of September. Do they come loaded with the game? That's like 3 weeks before release.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaCharizard better be a Fire/Dragon.

Could make a great Team of: Charmander, Fennekin, Torchic, Litleo, Fletchling and then some 6th one at the start


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm really not liking the annual fee thing, even though it's a low price.  

Mega Charizard kinda looks like Aerodactyl.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2013)

Shit.... just realized this is nintendo charging people for the privilege of not angsting over starting a new game .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Mega Blastoise looks terrible*.
> 
> Venasaur looks the same.



he the best looking one of the tree.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

Nope, Mega Charizard and Mega Venasaur are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Doubt it's a mistake.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> They allegedly leaked a new Pok?mon by mistake:



I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hoping that's meant to be Absol's pre-evolution.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2013)

Really, you make Charizard more dragon like and have his same types remain  come on Gamefreak.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaCharizard looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaCharizard 

But seriously, why no Dragon/Fire?  He is the most dragon looking pokemon...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Doesn't matter looks badass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it confirmed that MegaCharizard is Fire/Flying?


----------



## Lasker (Sep 4, 2013)

> Is it confirmed that MegaCharizard is Fire/Flying?


Yes:
Frog
I was really expecting some starter evolutions stuff:/


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'm really not liking the annual fee thing, even though it's a low price.


Why? You have 365 days before the next time you have to pay. That's what annual means, once a year.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 4, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Shit.... just realized this is nintendo charging people for the privilege of not angsting over starting a new game .



lol, yeah.

Pretty much one of the reasons that I'd buy both copies with some of the previous gens.

One to keep all my Pokemon in after finishing the main story, and one to fuck around on with random runs. 

I know how pricey that would be for some people to do, though. >.>


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i prefer real names than the names based on the game titles.





The Ninth Doctor said:


> I am so glad they stopped that shit, it stopped sounding good past Red, Blue, and Green.



I personally love it. I love that they're named after the games. Like, where did Ethan (GSC male player) come from? I could understand Kris being short for Crystal (Crystal female player) but why is it Lyra (female HGSS player character), Brendon and May (player characters/Birch's children in RSE)?

In fact, I always try to name them after the game. It's too bad that I couldn't name my character Sapphire on Pokemon Sapphire cause you only get 7 letters. Anyways, I chose the female option and just named her Saph (since she's Sapphire in Adventures). I just wish I coulda named the male rival Ruby though. But the game leaves it as Brendon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Blastoise 

My very first starter, revamped for 6th Gen 

Bringing over my Fire Red & Leaf Green teams indefinitely now

*EDIT:* And the Poke Transporter thing? Fucking magnificent. I've been waiting so long for a feature like that.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

As far as I understood the transporter app will only be available after you install the bank feature... does that mean that using the bank is the only way to transfer pokemon from B&W?


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Venusaur with thick fat


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes.

Its also taller


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG... should I...should I get Charizard? I already got a Charizard from FireRed that I just migrated to HG.  Same with squirtles, bulbasaurs and the like from breeding.

I was actually going to try to find an used B/W or B2/W2 to serve as a bridge.

Time to save $5!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

^ Pokebank costs 5 $.

I assume they are doing that to prevent hacked pokemon from transferring over to new games


----------



## hehey (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you get the Kanto Starters pre or post beating the elite-4? If its post then im starting with Chespin, if its pre then im starting with the Froakie and getting Bulbasaur.

(i favor the grass starters).


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Charizard and Venusaur don't impress me too much... 

... but DAT MEGABLASTOISE 

Ready to peel a sucka's wig back


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2013)

That's another question I have...

Can we use the bank right away as soon as we get access to normal trading? Or we also need to wait until we finish the whole thing?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

Dunno, there is a free trial for it for 30 Days when you buy the game I think


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2013)

Still waiting for this thing to appear.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 4, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Still waiting for this thing to appear.


Fusion Pokemon in gen 9. 

Believe it!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Blastoise looks MUCH better in game then he does in the concept art. In the drawings, he looks like a cartoon-ified version of his already cartoon self. 




Azeruth said:


> They allegedly leaked a new Pok?mon by mistake:


Looks Normal/Dark or Normal/Psychic. Either way, I like it a lot.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually, I could see fusion Pokemon happening. If you want to get all technical, Slowbro/Slowking is suppose to be a fusion of Slowpoke and Shellder. Magneton is suppose to be three Magnetmites. Metang is two Beldums, Metagross is two Metangs so it's four Beldums. Also, Kyurem-W And Kyurem-B are fusions of Kyurem with Reshiram and Zekrom respectively.

I wonder if I forgot any.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

I literally cannot tell the difference between the Venosaurs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

Dat MegaCharizard. 

MegaBlastoise looks like he's about to fuck some shit up.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Going by the description, I'm guessing Mega Blastoise's ability increases the power of moves with "Pulse" in the name by 1.5x.

If it can learn Dragon Pulse and a couple more "Pulse" attacks are released this gen, I'm ok with it. Otherwise, it sucks in comparison to Thick Fat and Drought.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

I must say Mega Charizard really looks impressive even though I've always been a fan of grass or water starters (except for Emboar, he's one crazy mf).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

I think MegaCharizard is still half-flying is because he still needs an advantage over MegaVenusaur




oh shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

Picking two fire starters is a no go for me, I want my Charizard damn it. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

My beef is between Charmander and Torchic but I am getting both versions so it's cool.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

We still haven't gotten the full list of version exclusive Pokemon.

That's gotta get released before the game, right?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> I think MegaCharizard is still half-flying is because he still needs an advantage over MegaVenusaur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm going to reset like _crazy_ when I get Pok?mon Y. I need a shiny Charmander. I _need_ one.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 4, 2013)

is that shiny charizard? :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

All I know is Clauncher is exclusive to X, so MegaBlastoise will be for Pokemon Y 



Velocity said:


> Yeah, I'm going to reset like _crazy_ when I get Pok?mon Y. I need a shiny Charmander. I _need_ one.



I am thinking I might do the same. Gonna be a long ass day.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> As far as I understood the transporter app will only be available after you install the bank feature... does that mean that using the bank is the only way to transfer pokemon from B&W?



Aham, can someone clarify this for me?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 4, 2013)

of course not Swarmy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Shit. What if there's a new Pokemon that evolves via the Pokemon Bank? 



Swarmy said:


> Aham, can someone clarify this for me?



That's my first guess

EDIT: yup. confirmed.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, I don't mind that Mega Charizard isn't a Fire/Dragon. I mean, the whole point of the Fairy type introduction is to weaken Dragon-type Pok?mon. Better that it doesn't affect Mega Charizard, y'know? Don't want to nerf him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Inb4 Fairies are strong against flying


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

i just remembered we can only use 1 mega evolution per battle

ima need to get me an AR


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> i just remembered we can only use 1 mega evolution per battle
> 
> ima need to get me an AR



Who says you need more than one?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Who says you need more than one?


needs are irrelevant

i WANT more


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaCharizard...

Sweet lord.

idk.

omfg.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm actually going to treat this like my Black 1 run, and only get Pokemon from the new Gen.

I've already got around 13 boxes total coming from the other regions. 

These Mega-Starters will be strictly post-game for me 

Fennekin's time is NOW


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> That's my first guess
> 
> EDIT: yup. confirmed.



Damn... now I need to hope that they'll include more gen 5 pokemon in this game... It's not that I mind the fee it's just that I'm not sure if I can use the bank from here


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> I think MegaCharizard is still half-flying is because he still needs an advantage over MegaVenusaur
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Khris said:


> Inb4 Fairies are strong against flying


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Blastoise is the coolest! Three bloody cannons!


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Bow down to our new lord and saviour.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 4, 2013)

/foams at mouth


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

We are not worthy. 



Mike Von J said:


> Mega Blastoise is the coolest! Three bloody cannons!



Dem arm cannons.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

The biggest cannon looks a bit out of place though


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

And I loved how they paid respects to the original.

Looks like Me and Kirizu (What I named my Charmander as a kid during Fire Red) will have a continued journey 

Thank you Nintendo!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The biggest cannon looks a bit out of place though



All to fire more powerful lazers with my dear.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> All to fire more powerful lazers with my dear.



Would make Genesct jealous


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome news.

I wow'd at MegaBlastoise's arm cannons 
Megazard is also amazing 

The Pok?mon Box and Pok?mon transporter add-ons are really nice, but an annual fee'll need some getting used to. It's understandable though.

And I'm glad Europe'll also get the limited edition 3DS XLs; they look great.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

LOOK AT THIS GUY.

f*** YOU DRAGONITE.

YOU ARE NO LONGER THE TOP DOG.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 4, 2013)

soulnova said:


> That's another question I have...
> 
> Can we use the bank right away as soon as we get access to normal trading? Or we also need to wait until we finish the whole thing?


Wait a second... If it's available close to the beginning, I don't have to choose among the Starters. I can get them all! 
**


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> LOOK AT THIS GUY.
> 
> f*** YOU DRAGONITE.
> 
> YOU ARE NO LONGER THE TOP DOG.


Inb4MegaDragonite. 


Dragonus Nesha said:


> Wait a second... If it's available close to the beginning, I don't have to choose among the Starters. I can get them all!
> **


Profit.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaDragonite looks like a Dragonair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Just gimme my MegaHydreigon already


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hy*drei*gon will have 4 heads for some reason


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

MegaTyphlosion and MegaScizor please.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope when Dragonite gets a mega form it incorporates more of Dragonair's design.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 4, 2013)

Poor Dragonite gets no respect.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2013)

Why are some people assuming that the new Pokemon shown in the Direct video was an accident?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Hy*drei*gon will have 4 heads for some reason



He'll have eight cuz he'll be based on Yamata No Orochi


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Nope, KINGU GHIDORAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Golden Hydreigon eh?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm thinking of picking the female trainer instead of the male trainer; I find the whole concept of 'bonding' through Pok?mon Amie and Megaevolving because of a 'bond' with the trainer a whole lot more believable when they do all that for a hot blonde (or a hot 'whichever other hair color you pick for her').


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

did my best to blow up and clean the pic of the new Poke 



i like it, at first i thought that stuff on it's chest was a symbol but now it just looks like tufts of fur

my guess is absol prevo


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Yay, an Alpaca pokemon!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2013)

i was hoping it'd be normal/psychic or normal/dark

maybe it'll be a sister poke to Absol


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought that was Absol. =0


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Yay, an Alpaca pokemon!



Its confirmed, the boss of the internet has invaded Pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm thinking of picking the female trainer instead of the male trainer; I find the whole concept of 'bonding' through Pok?mon Amie and Megaevolving because of a 'bond' with the trainer a whole lot more believable when they do all that for a hot blonde (or a hot 'whichever other hair color you pick for her').



Can't wait to create my sand ^ (use bro)


----------



## Zorp (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I'm sure glad I waited on buying a 3DS.  Limited Edition X & Y Blue, here I come.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm liking the concept of Pokemon Bank and Poke Transfer. Sure, it would have been awesome if the service were free but I can live with it if the annual service is low cost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> did my best to blow up and clean the pic of the new Poke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one freaky lookin sheep.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why, I just imagined a MegaDragonite having a longer horn, bigger wings and either more fat or slim.....awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> did my best to blow up and clean the pic of the new Poke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people think it might be a Llama pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2013)

Alpaca/llama Pokemon

< little known fact is I love alpacas


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

The Mega forms of the first starter pokemon are pretty lame. Arguably not charizard. Such a huge company and they can't do better like the other dragons they have.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 4, 2013)

Amazing time to be a Pokemon fan.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2013)

Give that llama a hat.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

I dub that lama Kuzco.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 5, 2013)

Other than my overcrowed fire starter problem. I am having the dilemma of Gen1 love. Blastoise, Charazard and Mewtwo my favs... I have played with them in every generation to date. I am wondering if it is time to let them take a back seat this time to really enjoy the new generation or to keep on trucking.

Buying my 3DSXL this weekend..might preorder the special edition.


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

...I have missed so much since going to sleep and going to work today, oh my god.

I came. I came so hard.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 5, 2013)

What I was thinking when I saw the news

"Stop! My penis can only get so erect." -Krieger


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn...so Im evidently gonna have half of my team being starters D:
I wonder if they'll legit save the starter's evos until people play the game....Id have no way of choosing


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay, so now that I've absorbed all the information:

- MegaCharizard is my favourite. Looks like my Kage will be tagging along with me again this journey. More fucking resets here I come. 

> Then again, will I be able to get Charmander in X, or do I have to get Y? 

- Not too into the Bank idea, but I can use it to ensure that I don't lose any event Pokemon. 

- The new Pokemon looks kind of cute. 

- _The special 3DS' are coming, sweet baby jesus unf_. So glad I waited, the blue one is going to be mine.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 5, 2013)

So you get one of the Kanto starters right after you start playing the game? Damn, maybe I should get one of the games after all.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 5, 2013)

Any other fan art of the possible mega evos of the other starters?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 5, 2013)

Mega Swampert will be glorious


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Just gimme my MegaHydreigon already



Oh my god I would die. I would really destroy souls even more.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Mega Swampert will be glorious



Mega Feraligatr will be better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2013)

Cant wait to see that ass on my main bitch >


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd like to give points to the person who guessed what Blastiose's ability would do, as it was completely correct:



[e] Just going to link to the Tumblr page I found it on, can't be arsed to post all the pictures.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Any other fan art of the possible mega evos of the other starters?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah, that actually looks rather cool.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

Gen 2 starters desperately need a buff.


----------



## Saru (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't even have a chance to look at this stuff until this morning. Dat alpaca looks cool af. 

... MegaCharizard and co. look cool too 


Brb gotta change


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 5, 2013)

MegaCharizard looks shit IMO

venasaur looks good


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 5, 2013)

Al-Yasa said:


> MegaCharizard looks shit IMO



This. Shiny version looks pretty cool, but the regular version kinda sucks.

Blastoise da besto


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

I dislike Megarizard's tail, but overal I like the dude.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

The only way GF could get me more stoked is to show a Mega Mismagius. I would flip my shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 5, 2013)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

MegaTyphlosion MUST be godly. It's my most anticipated Mega


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2013)

I made a prolific breeding program on HG and now I have a dozen or so Squirtles, several charmanders and a couple of Bulbasaurs. Also have other starters. 

They are all waiting patiently on Black 2 to be transferred to the bank. :3


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

I need to change my pants.



Platinum said:


> The only way GF could get me more stoked is to show a Mega Mismagius. I would flip my shit.



Would love to see that. A Mega Lapras would be sick too.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2013)

Lapras is definitely getting a mega.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 5, 2013)

That's is...just beautiful. 

Also, speaking of tumblr...



People and their waifu's.


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Huh. Found all of these. Not sure if it was posted, but;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

I NEED MEGANINETALES RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 5, 2013)

Mega Dunsparce actually looks close to Sugimori's art style


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 5, 2013)

Mega Dunsparce looks like a bumblebee, Mega Swampert looks like Batman, the rest are cool, Mega Ninetales is sex and I want one.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 5, 2013)

Mega Sceptile I want you so BAD!!


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> That's is...just beautiful.
> 
> Also, speaking of tumblr...
> 
> ...


The hell?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2013)

Come on MegaScizor, show yourself.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 5, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> The hell?



imagine what'll happen with all the anthropomorphic mons


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> imagine what'll happen with all the anthropomorphic mons


I've already seen the creepy shit people have done with Gardevoir.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 5, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I've already seen the creepy shit people have done with Gardevoir.



"Ditto transformed into the female character while you were petting it"


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2013)

Megaditto!
MegaSmeargle!
Megaonetricklearnedmoveponies!


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 5, 2013)

MegaMegaMegaCharizard


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2013)

In all seriousness, I wonder how/if the Matsuda method will work in X/Y as all games are basically from all regions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> That's is...just beautiful.
> 
> Also, speaking of tumblr...
> 
> ...



Shit just got real.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

MegaDelibird: It's gonna be a very very red Christmas.




alekos23 said:


> imagine what'll happen with all the anthropomorphic mons




Poor Meloetta .


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

Awrite awrite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

Dammit Nois, you're beggin for a neggin, get that shit outta here


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuck you Nois .


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

Get what out of here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

These are pure holy grounds. We don't need such trash dirtying up the place. :sanji


----------



## God (Sep 5, 2013)

Man i sure hope this comes out on emulator


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

Get off your ass and buy a 3DS


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there even a 3DS emulator?


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

I just wanted to make Plat miserable

And anyone who comprehends how emulation works will understand, there's no way curent computers could emulate a 3DS.

the DS was only recently well emulated.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Man i sure hope this comes out on emulator



Stop being a broke asshole Cubey.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 5, 2013)

"Okay guys, for this generation, we're gonna be adding spikes and stripes and fur EVERYWHERE on old pokemon to make them completely new forms! It's simple, easy, and will get us MILLIONS!"


Not gonna lie, I'm not impressed by the mega evolutions that much. It just feels like they added spikes, horns, fur, to make the pokemon look more complex, and half of the stuff looks like they just slapped stuff onto existing pokemon.


I don't hate them, but it just feels bad in my opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

>It just feels like they added spikes, horns, fur, to make the pokemon look more complex, and half of the stuff looks like they just slapped stuff onto existing pokemon.

Yup, just like most regular evolutions


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2013)

I honestly believe that the Mega evolutions are an attempt at making the older Pokemon relevant design-wise. I mean, with the new technologies they can make the new Pokemon shit rainbows and whatnot. The Gen1-2 Pokemon sometimes seem almost simplistic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it's to attract older fans. Which is working actually.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 5, 2013)

I just want Mega Raichu - With a huge Special Attack and Speed boost.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> >It just feels like they added spikes, horns, fur, to make the pokemon look more complex, and half of the stuff looks like they just slapped stuff onto existing pokemon.
> 
> Yup, just like most regular evolutions





What I mean is, it feels like they're just glued onto the pokemon, and they don't have any substance to it. Some of the mega evolutions feel as if they got some superglue and added these things on, not incorporating them into the pokemon's design, that's all.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a Mega-Latias/Latios.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe they're going all out with stats in the Kalos region, and they made Mega Evolutions so the oldies could keep up 

And sweet shit, that Charizard in Khris' sig is glorious


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes plox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> What I mean is, it feels like they're just glued onto the pokemon, and they don't have any substance to it. Some of the mega evolutions feel as if they got some superglue and added these things on, not incorporating them into the pokemon's design, that's all.



Now you're just wording it differently. It was always how regular evolutions worked. That plus making the Pokemon bigger. They just didn't seem Superglued back then because the technology was limited. Just look at Gen4 and Gen5, Monferno and Pignite mainly look like they got MegaEvolutions themselves. I think you have more of a problem with GameFreak adding "Mega" than the actual evolutions.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Sep 5, 2013)

What'd I miss? Anyone throw a tantrum over the $5 annual for PokeBank?



Hydro Spiral said:


> These Mega-Starters will be strictly post-game for me
> 
> Fennekin's time is NOW



You had me at 'hello'.


----------



## lacey (Sep 6, 2013)

No post game for me.

Go hard or go home.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wEQEEkENeb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Interesting seeing that Sudowoodo among the Oorotto. Maybe Oorotto is another evo of Bonsly?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 6, 2013)

Those graphics....


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Now you're just wording it differently. It was always how regular evolutions worked. That plus making the Pokemon bigger. They just didn't seem Superglued back then because the technology was limited. Just look at Gen4 and Gen5, Monferno and Pignite mainly look like they got MegaEvolutions themselves. I think you have more of a problem with GameFreak adding "Mega" than the actual evolutions.



The word "mega" may be part of it. It just feels so clustered and weird. I mean, look at the ampharos evolution line. You can see a clear difference in the evolutions, but with the mega evolution, they just added hair onto Ampharos.

They are literally keeping the same bases for the pokemon and adding more parts to them.

I guess I just don't like how they're calling them evolutions. Because really, they aren't. They're just upgraded forms of the pokemon.

Maybe my mind will change once we see a few more, but as of now, a lot of them look really weird and awkward.

However, I'm really liking a lot of the new pokemon, don't get me wrong. The tree dude, the crawfish and Noivern are just badass.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 6, 2013)

Just wish some of the new Pokemon looked as cool as some of the MegaEvolutions but ohh well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> The word "mega" may be part of it. It just feels so clustered and weird. I mean, look at the ampharos evolution line. You can see a clear difference in the evolutions, but with the mega evolution, they just added hair onto Ampharos.



Flaaffy is a pink Mareep standing up. 

That's worse than adding horns and hair to make it distinguished. Horrible example. 



> They are literally keeping the same bases for the pokemon and adding more parts to them.



Like I said twice already, that already happens in most evolutions. Look at Dragonair and tell me it's not a MegaEvolution of Dratini. 



> I guess I just don't like how they're calling them evolutions. Because really, they aren't. They're just upgraded forms of the pokemon.



That's why they aren't calling them "Evolutions", they're calling them "MegaEvolutions". Emphasis on the "Mega".



> Maybe my mind will change once we see a few more, but as of now, a lot of them look really weird and awkward.



That's purely subjective. You don't have to like them. But saying that adding parts isn't considered an evolution is wrong, since most Pokemon evolve like that while have the same base design. 



> However, I'm really liking a lot of the new pokemon, don't get me wrong. The tree dude, the crawfish and Noivern are just badass.



Good. Because for a second there I thought you were wearing them nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2013)

So I'm assuming the only way to transfer pokemon would be through  Poke-Bank/Transfer? Not that I am complaining, six bucks isn't much.

Main thing I'm worried about is the server eventually going down and I lose all my Pokemon.


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'm still waiting for a Mega-Latias/Latios.



I'm nervous. I actually kind of hope they don't get MEs (I'm aware of the patent). they can go so many ways with them



Phoenix6000 said:


> What'd I miss? Anyone throw a tantrum over the $5 annual for PokeBank?



it's free the first month; no worries


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 6, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Main thing I'm worried about is the server eventually going down and I lose all my Pokemon.



lol Imagine going through all the trouble of catching, evolving and trading only to have everything erased by some server going down.

But still it is a nice feature and at least the price is rather reasonable.


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> lol Imagine going through all the trouble of catching, evolving and trading only to have everything erased by some server going down.
> 
> But still it is a nice feature and at least the price is rather reasonable.





I think it's safe to assume they have adequate backup features built-in

if not, we can milk it

"I demand my Arceus back"


----------



## lacey (Sep 6, 2013)

Five bucks a year is practically nothing. We ought to consider ourselves lucky we're only getting charged that much for using it.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I think it's safe to assume they have adequate backup features built-in
> 
> if not, we can milk it
> 
> "I demand my Arceus back"



Hey, you never know 

And I like the way you are thinking


----------



## rac585 (Sep 6, 2013)

the cloud storage thing sound like gts in the sense that we can connect to private servers. and pokegen'd mons will still be a thing.

but holy shit the fact that they blew an opportunity to make charizard fire/dragon boggles my mind.


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Rac said:


> the cloud storage thing sound like gts in the sense that we can connect to private servers. and pokegen'd mons will still be a thing.
> 
> but holy shit the fact that they blew an opportunity to make charizard fire/dragon boggles my mind.



yeah, I think the hacking/competitive/comp. crowd will always be able find some kind of workaround because they're such a keen and clever bunch. 

were their types ever shown? I never even watched the video because WPM pretty much layed eveything out for me on Pokebeack (and I was kind of in a hurry when I found out). wow, that is surprising. and kind of disappointing to be honest.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 6, 2013)

Rac said:


> but holy shit the fact that they blew an opportunity to make charizard fire/dragon boggles my mind.



Because Stealth Rock > Charizard, always and forever


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 6, 2013)

^And because Fairies.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2013)

I dislike the concept of mega evolution. I would've preferred these as different forms rather than 4th stage pokemon.

That said, the new Charizard looks awesome.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I dislike the concept of mega evolution. I would've preferred these as different forms rather than 4th stage pokemon.
> 
> That said, the new Charizard looks awesome.


Really, different forms is all they are. 

The Megavolutions are temporary--we don't even know yet if they last the entirety of the battle. What we know for sure is that they return to normal _after_ the battle.


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2013)

I think Mega Evolution is exactly a different form. That being said, I'd have to agree with Naruto in a sense. My personal preference would be if some Pokemon simply evolved into these at random, according to a hidden formula.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

Nois said:


> IMy personal preference would be if some Pokemon simply evolved into these at random, according to a hidden formula.



That would be one of the worst chance based thing in the game imo and there are a lot of chance based things in Pok?mon.


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it would be quite fun to have a Torchic that evolved into AlternateBlaziken

Imagine the blackmarketing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2013)

I wonder if the mega evolution is cancelled if the stone is stolen. Prankster sableye might be the bane of everyone's existence.



Nois said:


> I think Mega Evolution is exactly a different form. That being said, I'd have to agree with Naruto in a sense. My personal preference would be if some Pokemon simply evolved into these at random, according to a hidden formula.



Fuck that shit.

Breeding is hard enough as it is.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2013)

The mega-evolutions are pretty cool as far as aesthetics go, but theres really not much to go on for its practicality. All the pseudos should get one though. Aggron, haxorus, all the badass pokes need one.

But like someone else itt pointed out, the concept does a bit forced, and out-of-place. I have a feeling they wanted to retcon those random Formes they gave to random legendaries like shaymin, giratina, etc into mega-evolutions but got carried away with random older gen pokes.

Like i said, i just hope all tge badass pokemon get one. Cant wait to see tge pseudo for this gen.


Any guesses on z, btw?


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Flaaffy is a pink Mareep standing up.
> 
> That's worse than adding horns and hair to make it distinguished. Horrible example.
> 
> ...



I didn't say they weren't an evolution, but the designs feel wonky and weird. Hell, it literally looks like they added orange pieces of cardboard to Charizard's arms. 

I just really don't like these new redesigns, and for ME PERSONALLY I don't like the looks of them. They look too awkward, too odd, and too many pieces tacked on. It's just not aesthetically pleasing for me.

If you like it, that's fine. But I have gotten used to their older designs, and am just not a fan of these mega evolutions.


I guess I also am thinking in the back of my head that you don't need to add something that new to a generation to make it unique. Look at the 3rd gen. It didn't really add all that much. It really only added contests which were only used a bit. But still, it is considered a good generation, and they didn't have to add on any huge specials to make it unique.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2013)

In Z we will get SSJ2 Mega Evolutions.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 6, 2013)

Z will have the Zenith formes


----------



## ElementX (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that didn't make Mega Charizard a dragon type  

Oh well. I'm putting my faith in Mega Gyarados.


----------



## lacey (Sep 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that didn't make Mega Charizard a dragon type
> 
> Oh well. I'm putting my faith in Mega Gyarados.



But if Mega Gyarados becomes a dragon type, it'll just become fodder for the Fairy type. Gyarados can't win, just give up now.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that didn't make Mega Charizard a dragon type
> 
> Oh well. I'm putting my faith in Mega Gyarados.


I would prefer Gyarados not get a Dragon subtype. It just opens him up to Dragon, Ice, and Fairy type weaknesses. 

I would definitely be ok with him getting some type of ability that gives him stab damage to dragon type attacks though. 

He needs to be able to learn Fly though.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Look at the 3rd gen. It didn't really add all that much. It really only added contests which were only used a bit. But still, it is considered a good generation, and they didn't have to add on any huge specials to make it unique.


Gen III was the introduction of Abilities and Natures and Double Battles.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I would prefer Gyarados not get a Dragon subtype. It just opens him up to Dragon, Ice, and Fairy type weaknesses.



Gyrados would still be water type so it wouldn't have an ice weakness. In fact it would take ice the same as it does now.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> ...Look at the 3rd gen. It didn't really add all that much. It really only added contests which were only used a bit. But still, it is considered a good generation, and they didn't have to add on any huge specials to make it unique.



Gen III added almost everything players depend on now to have serious competitive battles and modern standard gameplay mechanics and graphics. Not to mention...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Through its incompatibility with Generation I and Generation II, Generation III enhanced the Pok?mon world the most yet, bringing about the most changes to the world of Pok?mon. The advances include: 

The addition of 135 new Pok?mon, the most added since Generation I, bringing the total to 386. Many new Pok?mon have previously unseen type combinations, while only two of them are related by evolution to older Pok?mon. 

The addition of 103 new moves, bringing the total to 354. 
Pok?mon may now have one or two of 77 different abilities which can change the tide of battle. 

The Pok?mon storage system has changed from a crude, text-based interface to a full-color graphical user interface. Boxes, while remaining at 14, now have 10 extra spaces, allowing for storage of 140 additional Pok?mon (for a total of 420 Pok?mon). 

The introduction of Pok?mon Contests, where Pok?mon show off their style in one of five Contest categories, with Contest stats enhanced by Pok?blocks. 

A brand-new region, Hoenn, with its own set of eight Gym Leaders and Elite Four. Player characters are also different from before. 
Seven new Pok? Ball variants, replacing those found in Johto. 
New villainous teams, Team Aqua and Team Magma, whose focus is on capturing the legendary Pok?mon Kyogre and Groudon, respectively. 
Weather conditions, introduced before, can now be found on the field and activate at the start of battle, while one more, hail, has been added. 

Double battles, where both sides use two Pok?mon at a time, introduced. 

Communication capabilities with the e-Reader to activate certain events. 

All handheld Generation III games have a framerate of 60, allowing for smoother animations. 

International linking is made possible. However, due to lack of popularity or knowledge of such capability, most players have the idea that it was only implemented in Generation IV. 
Major alterations from Generation II include: 

A complete overhaul of the Pok?mon data structure; Pok?mon now have an individual personality value which can range up to a number above four billion. Abilities and natures, also newly introduced, are determined based on this value, while the IV system has been overhauled for greater variance (0-31 rather than 0-15 as it was before). Shininess is now based on a calculation between the personality value and Original Trainer's Trainer ID number and secret ID number with the same rarity. 

An overhaul of the Berry system introduced in Generation II: old Berries rejected in favor of Berries which grow individually as plants and can be picked and planted elsewhere. The effects of the first ten new Berries are similar to the ten Generation II Berries. 

Each Pok?mon has its own status screen sprite, for ease of use in the party screen or PC.

Further additions in FireRed and LeafGreen include: 

Wireless communication between games (requires adapter boxed with FireRed and LeafGreen). 

The ability to move multiple Pok?mon in the PC at once. 
The Sevii islands, a collection of nine islands that contain many Pok?mon otherwise only found in the Johto Region. 
Further additions in Emerald include: 

Tag battles, where two opponent Trainers encounter the player at once and battle in a double battle. 
A Battle Frontier, adding to the original Battle Tower, and featuring Trainers who head each facility.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> I didn't say they weren't an evolution, but the designs feel wonky and weird. Hell, it literally looks like they added orange pieces of cardboard to Charizard's arms.



How is it literal? When only you see it as cardboard arms? 

Rewording wont justify your argument really. You can call them weird, wonky, bizarre, transsexual or whatever. Fact remains that MegaEvolutions aren't really any different than most regular evolutions design-wise.



> I just really don't like these new *redesigns*, and for ME PERSONALLY I don't like the looks of them. They look too awkward, too odd, and too many pieces tacked on. It's just not aesthetically pleasing for me.



How are they redesigns? 

This is the first time we've been introduced to MegaEvolutions. I think you're just complaining for the sake of complaining.  



> If you like it, that's fine. But I have gotten used to their older designs, and am just not a fan of these mega evolutions.



They didn't remove the old designs though. 



> I guess I also am thinking in the back of my head that you don't need to add something that new to a generation to make it unique. Look at the 3rd gen. It didn't really add all that much. It really only added contests which were only used a bit. But still, it is considered a good generation, and they didn't have to add on any huge specials to make it unique.



They don't need to, but it wouldn't hurt. It really depends on the addition.

But really, using GENIII as an example of this? 

Tari and Nesha already explained to you why it's a bad example.


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2013)

I can see how the MEgavolutions would be seen as alternate designs

It's awesome though, say two beta designs are being discussed, one's decided on, but the other is put in as a Megavolution


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that didn't make Mega Charizard a dragon type



Do you really want Mega Charizard to be weak to Jigglypuff? D:


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 6, 2013)

>Got a Timid Drought Vulpix, a Female Adamant (with Selfdestruct) Munchlax and a Togepi from the GTS last night.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I would prefer Gyarados not get a Dragon subtype. It just opens him up to Dragon, Ice, and Fairy type weaknesses.
> 
> I would definitely be ok with him getting some type of ability that gives him stab damage to dragon type attacks though.
> 
> He needs to be able to learn Fly though.


To be honest with more aquatic animals not being Water types I'm fine with the dragons that aren't Dragon type. Also I'm going to guess Mega Evolutions that add a new type will only be for Pok?mon with only one type.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ampharos is a dragon type, anything can happen


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Do you really want Mega Charizard to be weak to Jigglypuff? D:



if it means 50% less stealth rock weakness, hell yes. my charizard would take a beating from jiggly and like it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2013)

Stealth Rock has been nerfed


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> if it means 50% less stealth rock weakness, hell yes. my charizard would take a beating from jiggly and like it.


You are aware regular Charizard would be effected by Stealth Rock before it even got a chance to Mega Evolve right?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> The word "mega" may be part of it. It just feels so clustered and weird. I mean, look at the ampharos evolution line. You can see a clear difference in the evolutions, but with the mega evolution, they just added hair onto Ampharos.
> 
> They are literally keeping the same bases for the pokemon and adding more parts to them.
> 
> ...


 i like the Mega concept since it remind me of 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> You are aware regular Charizard would be effected by Stealth Rock before it even got a chance to Mega Evolve right?



at the start of a battle (which would actually make a lot of sense given it's ability) - no. 

after spinning hazards away - no. 

a 2x weakness is a bad, and can be more difficult to cover, but 4x is just... terribad. but hey, volcarona can still function.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

>Enters thread.
>Sees Ben10 bullshit.
*Nope*
>gets the fuck out before starts to neg



St NightRazr said:


> Stealth Rock has been nerfed



What? When? Where?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> at the start of a battle (which would actually make a lot of sense given it's ability) - no.
> 
> after spinning hazards away - no.
> 
> a 2x weakness is a bad, and can be more difficult to cover, but 4x is just... terribad. but hey, volcarona can still function.



We aren't sure if Megaevolutions get reversed when switching out atm though (as far as I know). If that is the case, then Megazards' lack of a dragon-type won't matter much as Charizard would always preceed Megazard in a battle (tanking the hazard's damage).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Enters thread.
> >Sees Ben10 bullshit.
> *Nope*
> >gets the fuck out before starts to neg
> ...



Well it all started in Gen 5 when it was no longer a tm.

Then they went further and restricted which pokemon could learn it.


And now the next part is about to take action


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

Serebii said:
			
		

> _The episode of Pok?mon Smash due to air on September 15th has been revealed to showcase Mega Evolutions, as shown by Junichi Masuda, in what they are calling an XY Institute Special. In addition to that, this episode will reveal more new information about the Pok?mon XY anime that is due to begin on October 17th. We'll provide all the new information as and when it comes. This information is very likely to be revealed in CoroCoro prior to this episode at some point next week._



*Source:* 

I expect no less than MegaScizor.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Do you really want Mega Charizard to be weak to Jigglypuff? D:



He wouldn't be. Fire is resistant to fairy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2013)

Ground would smoke him?


----------



## lacey (Sep 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ground would smoke him?



Yes, unfortunately. As part Flying, he's safe from that.

But Stealth Rock is a rock type move, so he's still vulnerable to that sadly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2013)

Where is your new set from?


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 6, 2013)

It's King Kazuma, from an animated flick called Summer Wars.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

So excited for the next corocoro. I ant wait to see the Fairy type chart.


When is it expected to be released?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

Sometime before the 15th. Idk if it has a set release schedule.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> This is the first time we've been introduced to MegaEvolutions. I think you're just complaining for the sake of complaining.




Wrote my argument at 5 in the morning, probably shouldn't have done that. 

Listen, if I wanted to complain for the sake of complaining, then I woulda gone all nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on this thread. But I haven't. I love some of the designs of sixth gen, and I've been quite supportive of it ever since it was announced.

I just.... don't like these mega evolutions. I personally feel that the aesthetics are tacked on and they feel weird to me. 

If you like them, then that's fine, but there's not much you can argue about if someone just doesn't like the appearance of something.

I just stated my opinion, that's all. I'm not saying their designs are horribad, but this mega evolution shtick is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I still hate the MegaEvolutions


----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

we get it already

don't use them


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh whoops. I didn't realize I couldn't share my opinion.


Put me on ignore if you don't want to see it, because I'm not going to stop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2013)

Im sending you to North Korea you entitled little fucker.

Oh wait didnt hear me?

GOOD BYE DEDEDENNEEE!!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

That had better not be directed at me


----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh whoops. I didn't realize I couldn't share my opinion.
> 
> 
> Put me on ignore if you don't want to see it, because I'm not going to stop.


Sharing your opinion does not equate to constantly bitching about a completely optional feature of the game. Shut up about it already.

Why thank you for the permission.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That had better not be directed at me


loltoughguy


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I really hate the MegaEvolutions.

I really don't see the purpose of them, especially in regards to non evolved pokemon, why not just give them an evolution?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 6, 2013)

Having Pokemon with a 4 stage evolution would put fans off as it goes against the formula, however Megaevolutions works perfectly because it is like a powerup for Pokemon we already love.

Now quit your bitchin'.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

But why do they even need a power up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I still hate the MegaEvolutions



Original Dragon is a MegaEvolution of Kyurem, it's also Fairy/Dragon typed 

We'll see if you hate them then.  



Furosuto said:


> Wrote my argument at 5 in the morning, probably shouldn't have done that.
> 
> Listen, if I wanted to complain for the sake of complaining, then I woulda gone all nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on this thread. But I haven't. I love some of the designs of sixth gen, and I've been quite supportive of it ever since it was announced.
> 
> ...



Pfffffft. I already said you can hate them(which you said you didn't btw ), I can't force you to like them.

But:-



Furosuto said:


> *"Okay guys, for this generation, we're gonna be adding spikes and stripes and fur EVERYWHERE on old pokemon to make them completely new forms! It's simple, easy, and will get us MILLIONS!"*
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm not impressed by the mega evolutions that much. *It just feels like they added spikes, horns, fur, to make the pokemon look more complex, and half of the stuff looks like they just slapped stuff onto existing pokemon.*
> ...



Your reason for hating(or whatever that complicated feeling of yours is) is that they added animal parts. Which is the same thing with most regular evolutions(aside of them getting bigger of course). 

That's why I said you're only complaining for the sake of complaining. To make it simpler, you can bitch about the Megas, but you could at least add some substance to it. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But why do they even need a power up?



Why don't they need a powerup? 

MegaEvolutions are basically like what people are calling them, Shonen Manga transformations 


It's like they want to make them pretty and give em a little boost. 

Hell, this could fix shitnuggets of past generations like Ninetails, Flareon, etc..


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But why do they even need a power up?


They don't. 

Just like they don't need hold items, or berries, or shit like that. 

Look, I kind of agree with you--I think Megavolutions feel a bit superfluous, and many of the designs border on garish (man o man do I hate Mega Mewtwo). 

But, the same reasons I dislike Megavolutions are the same reasons they aren't all that bad. They are garish and over the top, but they are also temporary and--best of all--optional. 

Just like hold items, berries, conditional evolutions, and other shit added since gen 1, Megavolution is just an addition to spice things up a bit; vary the game play a little more than we've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Nobody actually hates MegaMewtwo, everybody secretly loves it like Bleach.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I still hate the MegaEvolutions



that  cuz you suck.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay okay, fair enough. Thank you to the two above for responding nicely.

My only issues with them are that:

A)Only some people will get them, so what determines which pokemon qualifies for a MegaEvolution?
B) pokemon like Absol and Mawile should just have regular evolutions, they need it

And I would absolutely love that Khris!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen doesn't suck(figuratively I mean). He's a pretty cool guy. He'll learn to love the MegaEvolutions just everybody now loves fairy types. Admit it, in your subconscious mind all of you know that GameFreak can do no wrong


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> that  cuz you suck.



Says the person wearing the Ben 10 set


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Says the person wearing the Ben 10 set



more people now about ben 10 than were that genetic animu shit girl your set came from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay okay, fair enough. Thank you to the two above for responding nicely.
> 
> My only issues with them are that:
> 
> ...



A) Popularity or extreme shittiness 
B) I feel Absol and Mawile will have pre-evos. I do agree that they needed normal evolutions. However, nobody said MegaEvolutions were exclusive to final stage evolutions. 

I know you would man 



Ben Tennyson said:


> more people now about ben 10 than were that genetic animu shit girl your set came from.



Ben10 is shitballs. That's when I knew Cartoon Network went to the crapper. Power Puff Girls > Ben 10


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Original Dragon is a MegaEvolution of Kyurem, it's also Fairy/Dragon typed
> 
> We'll see if you hate them then.
> 
> ...



I was joking when I made up that quote, probably shoulda put some emoticons there like  or something, but oh well. 

I don't hate them, just don't like the concept that much and some of the designs I've seen.

But who knows, just like a lot of things, I'll probably get used to it and use megas later. I think having the original 3 starters get mega evolved hit a sensitive spot inside me, but I'll probably get over it soon. 



Khris said:


> Nobody actually hates MegaMewtwo, everybody secretly loves it like Bleach.



I still love you mate.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> more people now about ben 10 than were that genetic animu shit girl your set came from.


Give me a second, google is trying to translate this sentence


Khris said:


> A) Popularity or extreme shittiness
> B) I feel Absol and Mawile will have pre-evos. I do agree that they needed normal evolutions. However, nobody said MegaEvolutions were exclusive to final stage evolutions.
> 
> I know you would man
> ...



Hell yeah (to the Ben 10 thing ) though their new stuff is even worse than Ben 10. 

And damn you, now I'm excited for that Original Dragon ME that will never happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> I was joking when I made up that quote, probably shoulda put some emoticons there like  or something, but oh well.
> 
> I don't hate them, just don't like the concept that much and some of the designs I've seen.
> 
> ...



"Still"? 

friend I don't know you 

EDIT: I kid, I kid.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Says the person wearing the Ben 10 set


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Give me a second, google is trying to translate this sentence
> 
> 
> Hell yeah (to the Ben 10 thing ) though their new stuff is even worse than Ben 10.
> ...



Man I miss the old Cartoon Network so bad. 

I don't know much about the new stuff. I gave Ben10 chance for around 2 minutes than said to fuck with it. I didn't even bother with the other stuff.

Back then shows like PPG, Dexter, Ed, Edd, n Eddy, Courage, Cow and Chicken(I am Weasel), Johnny Bravo, Billy and Mandy, etc.. were hype.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Only some people will get them, so what determines which pokemon qualifies for a MegaEvolution?


Why not wait to play the game and find out?  There's probably a storyline for Mega Evolution.

Though that could easily be reworded as, "What determines which Pokemon qualify for evolutions?" **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Inb4 Bloodline Limit


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man I miss the old Cartoon Network so bad.
> 
> I don't know much about the new stuff. I gave Ben10 chance for around 2 minutes than said to fuck with it. I didn't even bother with the other stuff.
> 
> Back then shows like PPG, Dexter, Ed, Edd, n Eddy, Courage, Cow and Chicken(I am Weasel), Johnny Bravo, Billy and Mandy, etc.. were hype.



YES to all the shows you just listed. Billy and Mandy was HILARIOUS, loved that show, and Ed, Edd, & Eddy is STILL one of my favorite shows. 

All of them were great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2013)

Good times man


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man I miss the old Cartoon Network so bad.
> 
> I don't know much about the new stuff. I gave Ben10 chance for around 2 minutes than said to fuck with it. I didn't even bother with the other stuff.
> 
> Back then shows like PPG, Dexter, Ed, Edd, n Eddy, Courage, Cow and Chicken(I am Weasel), Johnny Bravo, Billy and Mandy, etc.. were hype.



Ed Edd n Eddy was pure garbage man, I couldnt stand Billy&Mandy. Courage was frakkin awesome though, but I knew CN was going to the shit when they started to rerun Code Name Kids Next Door excessively


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

You didn't like EEnE and Billy and Mandy?!?


Is that possible?!?!?


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm with NightRazr. Courage was the only one worth watching.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2013)

I personally don't like MegaEvolutions either. I was never a fan of introducing a new evolution for previously existing Pokemon. I also dislike new forms as well.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

Watch out EC, the people in this thread don't like it when you share your opinion


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 7, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> I personally don't like MegaEvolutions either. I was never a fan of introducing a new evolution for previously existing Pokemon. I also dislike new forms as well.



My main complaint is that they seem to be focusing more on introducing new MegaEvolutions than new Pokemon atm. Since they are optional and not necessary to complete the Pokedex or anything like this, I am ok with the concept I guess.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I still hate the MegaEvolutions


Ok, don't take this personally or as 'attacking your opinion', but complaining about it all day, all weeks, all months won't stop Gamefreak/Nintendo for making them and even if you keep complaining nobody would hear your opinion.

It's like you going to a church all day and bitch all day inside of it while you tell other people how bad it is going to church and pray everyday. Again, don't take this as an attack.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 7, 2013)

Nah, you heard wrong. Try again


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2013)

I would really love to see new Pokemon without any connections to old ones. This Mega form thing just seems like... another way to make the Pokemon shiny. It's like just another aesthetic version of the same thing. I would love to just see new Pokemon. They don't need to be completely original, they just need to be distinct.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

I would love it if they introduced random varient pokemon.

Such as finding random pokemon in the wild that were bigger than usual, or smaller, or had a chipped wing or something.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

And I'm not going to take your comment as an attack because I honestly don't care. I'm just going to keep doing whatever I want. 

I really hope the Original Dragon is in this Generation


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> I would really love to see new Pokemon without any connections to old ones. This Mega form thing just seems like... another way to make the Pokemon shiny. It's like just another aesthetic version of the same thing. I would love to just see new Pokemon. They don't need to be completely original, they just need to be distinct.



Well to be honest we're kind of getting to the point where we have too much frakkin pokemon.

I'd rather they take the time and make them all viable


----------



## Breadman (Sep 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> "Still"?
> 
> friend I don't know you
> 
> EDIT: I kid, I kid.



Ugh.... I have GOT to stop writing posts when I'm tired.... or at least double check them.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I really hope the Original Dragon is in this Generation



What is that?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

Kyurem, Reshiram, and Zekrom used to be one being known as the Original Dragon before splitting apart. While it wasn't in last generation, I have reason to believe it might be in this one:

Every odd numbered generation introduced a trio without a master; Generation I's Bird Trio, Generation III's Regi Trio, and Generation V's Tao Trio. In the generation immediately following, we got the trio masters; Lugia in Generation II and Regigigas in Generation IV. So it would make sense that we get the Original Dragon in Generation VI.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 7, 2013)

Finally went to gamestop and pre-ordered X, GTA V, Watch dogs and AC 4. Gonna have a busy holiday season as far as games go.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 7, 2013)

So he could be created by fusing the three dargons like it happened with Black and White Kyurem?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ed Edd n Eddy was pure garbage man, I couldnt stand Billy&Mandy. Courage was frakkin awesome though, but I knew CN was going to the shit when they started to rerun Code Name Kids Next Door excessively



Fuck your opinion man 



Furosuto said:


> Ugh.... I have GOT to stop writing posts when I'm tired.... or at least double check them.



>Got to stop writing posts

I agree with you on that one


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> So he could be created by fusing the three dargons like it happened with Black and White Kyurem?


Or by bringing all three to a certain location like Regigigas.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

Or by dropping that Original Dragon idea


----------



## Shinobu Oshino (Sep 7, 2013)

This Mega Evolution thingy is Digimon and Dragon Ball Z all over again. When I took a glance at Mega Ampharos, the first thing that came to my mind was Goku in his Super Saiyan 3 form.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

I like Mega Ampharos

But then, I felt it was lacking some appendages ever since Gen2


----------



## Shinobu Oshino (Sep 7, 2013)

I am still awaiting for a badass looking Mega Typhlosion. Just 'cause, I always thought Typhlosion was kewl and badass ever since Gen II~ 

Charizard is still badass, even at its Mega Form.  To be fair with you guys, I was expecting that Charizard would resemble Bahamut of Final Fantasy. Lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd use Mega Charizard but I'm using Litleo in X Version and probably Mega Blaziken in Y Version.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ed Edd n Eddy was pure garbage man, I couldnt stand Billy&Mandy. Courage was frakkin awesome though, but I knew CN was going to the shit when they started to rerun Code Name Kids Next Door excessively



Maybe it is because you grew up? Courage might just be the only show that transfers well for adults.

Beside Ed Edd n Eddy being garbage, it was just fucked up.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

You kids don't know shit. 2 Stupid Dogs reign supreme


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 7, 2013)

The greatest mystery of my childhood...what was under Double D's hat?


I'm starting to think my team is too Fire-based, even though I mainly play with who I like.

Froakie, Torchic, and Lucario are definitely in my team. I need a flying type and Talonflame was the first I thought of but if I'm going to take Charmander there is way too much fire...perhaps I'll take Bulbusaur instead. I'm not Mega-Evolving it anyway since that's reserved for Lucario.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Maybe it is because you grew up? Courage might just be the only show that transfers well for adults.
> 
> Beside Ed Edd n Eddy being garbage, it was just fucked up.



Nah I was like that as a young lad, my face would always scowl into "I dont want to watch this shit."


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 7, 2013)

What the fuck does all of this have to do with X and Y?


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

It's the community bonding!

That being said, I'm still only sure about Froakie and Talonflame


----------



## Breadman (Sep 7, 2013)

The original dragon is an interesting concept, but we've had trio masters in the same game before, like Arceus with Dialga, Palkia, and Giratina.

Also, we've sometimes had trio masters in the actual trio themselves. Rayquaza and Landorus are two good examples right there. I was always under the belief that Kyurem was supposed to be the trio master of sorts, as he always seemed to be the connection between the two, especially with that fusion crap.

Not saying the original dragon concept is impossible, but it's kinda unlikely to happen IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Maybe it is because you grew up? Courage might just be the only show that transfers well for adults.
> 
> Beside Ed Edd n Eddy being garbage, it was just fucked up.



Fucking win


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

MegaKyruem might save it from being overly chicken-y.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2013)

Speaking of Kyurem, isn't it kinda cool how Reshiram will be the only Dragon-type Legendary that's not weak to Fairy-type attacks?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 7, 2013)

Just saw the new Megalutions.

Charizard has lost weight and gotten wings that aren't stupidly out of proportion. That is all I could have wished for.

Blastoise looks alright.

Venusaur still looks stupid to me.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Speaking of Kyurem, isn't it kinda cool how Reshiram will be the only Dragon-type Legendary that's not weak to Fairy-type attacks?



Unless they introduce a new Pok?mon with the same typing yes that's kinda cool.

Speaking of possible types/type combinations, what type/type combination do you guys think the new psuedo-legendary will have?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

flying/dragon?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

The rumor says Fairy/Fighting, which I hope is true.


And I think it would be weird to have a confirmed pokemon, the Original Dragon, but never see it or her to have it as a pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Unless they introduce a new Pok?mon with the same typing yes that's kinda cool.
> 
> Speaking of possible types/type combinations, what type/type combination do you guys think the new psuedo-legendary will have?


Fairy/Dragon, if there isn't another legendary in the game with that tying. If there is, then Fairy/Dark (though, that may wind up being Z's typing).


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Fairy/Dragon, if there isn't another legendary in the game with that tying. If there is, then Fairy/Dark (though, that may wind up being Z's typing).



I agree. That would be great.

Fairy/Steel would also be cool imo (though a regular Pok?mon with that typing would also suffice).


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I agree. That would be great.
> 
> Fairy/Steel would also be cool imo *(though a regular Pok?mon with that typing would also suffice).*


Mawile    **

Speaking of, I do hope she gets a stat bump since she's not getting an actual evolution. I'd like her to still be useful outside of her Mega.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 7, 2013)

Gonna sell off a couple old games next week to help pay for X  



Velocity said:


> isn't it kinda cool how *Reshiram* will be the only Dragon-type Legendary that's not weak to Fairy-type attacks?



Best type combo ever


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Best type combo ever


Dialga and Giratina's typing >


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And I think it would be weird to have a confirmed pokemon, the Original Dragon, but never see it or her to have it as a pokemon.



Ehhh... It's unlikely we'll ever see Zekyuram. Not only was that a Gen V thing, but we've seen Black and White Kyurem which is pretty close to being "whole" again.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2013)

NO! We have to see the Original Dragon!!

And Fairy/Ghost Pseudo Legend would be awesome!!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

I really doubt we'll ever see it. Like Velocity said, it's a Gen V thing and Black/White Kyurem is close to being the original dragon.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Mawile    **
> 
> Speaking of, I do hope she gets a stat bump since she's not getting an actual evolution. I'd like her to still be useful outside of her Mega.



I meant a new Pok?mon


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I meant a new Pok?mon


Mega Mawile


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Speaking of Kyurem, isn't it kinda cool how Reshiram will be the only Dragon-type Legendary that's not weak to Fairy-type attacks?



Has it been confirmed that Fairy is weak to Fire?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's been confirmed that Fairy does 1/2 damage against Fire type, not that it's weak to it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Mega Mawile



Touch? 

Also, I'd really like a Steel/Fire type. Or a Steel-type with the Flash Fire ability


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Touch?
> 
> Also, I'd really like a Steel/Fire type. Or *a Steel-type with the Flash Fire ability *


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

Ground/Steel with Flash Fire?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> Ground/Steel with Flash Fire?



Steel/Fire with Levitate


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

Now I know why Scizor and I don't work at GF... We'd make broken shit


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

you guys need to learn how to make useless stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2013)

I want an evo for this guy


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> Now I know why Scizor and I don't work at GF... We'd make broken shit



Lol, yeah. 

I'd also really like a new Pok?mon to be Steel/Dragon.
They already went partially Digimon, why not go all the way 



alekos23 said:


> you guys need to learn how to make useless stuff







Khris said:


> I want an evo for this guy



Chatot->Arguetot

I called it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

you know you need it~ 

Mega Porygon Z sounds cool :33


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

Some one teach me how to fail, quick


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

first you slap Bidoof's eyes onto something


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you know you need it~



MegaBibarel, then?

Imagine the ****storm when MegaBibarel happens and others' favorites don't get Mega evolutions.

Actually, scratch that; that ****storm WILL (probably) happen one way or another.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

eeeh.i just hope we get some normal evos too


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

MegaRaticate


alekos23 said:


> first you slap Bidoof's eyes onto something


What's wrong with Wobbuffet?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

MegaPidgeot must happen **** it! 

pure flying type,at last!


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 7, 2013)

Mega Fearow. 

Because Fearow deserves _some_ kind of evolution.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

What Fearow deserves is to die

not really

Lel Doctor, I didn't know you was Sunrider?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

You know what's awesome?

That you can Megavolve Charizard whenever you want, thus you can activate Drought whenever you want too (as long as Charizard is your active Pok?mon). Wether this is better than activation upon switching in has yet to be seen though, though sending Charizard out means you can activate it immediately after. This does mean Drought won't diminish possible water-type attacks coming Charizard's way, but I bet this has advantages (too).


----------



## Saru (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> We aren't sure if Megaevolutions get reversed when switching out atm though (as far as I know). If that is the case, then Megazards' lack of a dragon-type won't matter much as Charizard would always preceed Megazard in a battle (tanking the hazard's damage).



Oh, yeah.  I was just Saiyan.



Khris said:


> I want an evo for this guy



Me too. Only Poke to have their signature move banned in online. 

I really liked Perappu when it was first revealed (in 2007?). When I found out it didn't evolve I was all 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Mega Fearow.
> 
> Because Fearow deserves _some_ kind of evolution.



Farfetch'd doe.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2013)

MegaFarfetch'd is farfetch'd though.


----------



## Saru (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> MegaFarfetch'd is farfetch'd though.





Stick ---> pimpcane.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anybody have a link to that joke Bibarel centaur/god pokemon? I can't find it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 7, 2013)

i think i posted it 

arise,pokegod!


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

I was laughing at it back when you posted it earlier. I am laughing now


----------



## lacey (Sep 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Inb4 Bloodline Limit



Shhhh. We don't want to spoil anything from the next generation.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i think i posted it
> 
> arise,pokegod!


GF should make this Bibarel's Mega form.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 7, 2013)

A guy posted this on Serebii





> Smash just showed a screen of the 3 starters and they were talking about "shinka"(evolution) and mega shinka when they showed Mewtwo after, I'm guessing we will get middle stages for the starters in this month CoroCoro.





> Who me? no I'm not trolling lol, they were yelling shinka and the starters were on a TV screen.


So maybe we will finally see the starter evolutions?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-2AmXyk8s#t=10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2013)

Bibarel for new Gyarados

This reminds me, every gen should get  Magikarp-Gyarados evolution line... Unless it has and I'm missing it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope so. They dragged this far too long.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Mega Fearow.
> 
> Because Fearow deserves _some_ kind of evolution.



Not before Pidgeot


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Serebii said:
			
		

> Pok?mon Smash has just aired an example of the Super Training. Within this, it showed clarification of how the known mini-game works, where you have to use the touch screen to fire balls into various parts of Magneton while avoiding large balls as your Pok?mon sits on a platform. After completion, you will see a numerical value added to the stat, in this case +8 on Special Attack. It's currently unknown what the numerical value is, whether it's giving specific Effort Values or a new value but we'll provide details as soon as we can
> Edit @ 00:30: In the trailer for next week's episode, it also showed a battle where Mewtwo Mega Evolved while promising a shocking revalation about Mega Evolution, but they covered up the result of the evolution, with the host Shokotan seeming shocked. We'll get more information on this throughout the week so keep checking back.


 **


----------



## lacey (Sep 7, 2013)

> In the trailer for next week's episode, it also showed a battle where Mewtwo Mega Evolved while promising a shocking revelation about Mega Evolution, but they covered up the result of the evolution, with the host Shokotan seeming shocked. We'll get more information on this throughout the week so keep checking back.



I actually saw this clip in the Smash video (Which is already gone!? That was quick.). Didn't realize it was in fact Mewtwo.

In b4 mewfour


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Serebii
> Edit @ 00:30: In the trailer for next week's episode, it also showed a battle where Mewtwo Mega Evolved while promising a shocking revalation about Mega Evolution, but they covered up the result of the evolution, with the host Shokotan seeming shocked. We'll get more information on this throughout the week so keep checking back.



Ok, colour me interested


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I actually saw this clip in the Smash video (Which is already gone!? That was quick.). Didn't realize it was in fact Mewtwo.
> 
> In b4 mewfour


It was taken down? 

So I'm guessing it WAS the second Mewtwo form?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> **


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

what is this,fake?


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> what is this,fake?


That has _got_ to be fake. 

Please, someone _please_ confirm this as fake. I can't take more Mewtwo-related disappointment.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

it looks more mewy there though


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

If it were a MegaMew I'd... Idk


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

i hope its another mewtwo mega


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> That has _got_ to be fake.
> 
> Please, someone _please_ confirm this as fake. I can't take more Mewtwo-related disappointment.


Its left foot looks off. Anyway I hope it's close to what we really get, I already like Mega Mewtwo and love the idea of it becoming more like Mew. Maybe Mew could get a Mega Evolution and this one comes from Mewtwo holding Mew's Mega Stone.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

apparently the left one is listed as male and the right one as female


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

Blaziken Megaevolving with Lucario's stone gives Fire/Steel MegaLucariken

With Flash Fire as an ability


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> what is this,fake?



Mewtwo pre-evo?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Mewtwo pre-evo?



remember that mewtwo would have two new formes?


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't want it to have two new forms

Maybe it's gonna be merged with Mew:sense


----------



## Saru (Sep 8, 2013)

what is happening


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

We're doomed


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

This "MegaMew" looks awesome.  



Gaiash said:


> Its left foot looks off. Anyway I hope it's close to what we really get, I already like Mega Mewtwo and love the idea of it becoming more like Mew. Maybe Mew could get a Mega Evolution and this one comes from Mewtwo holding Mew's Mega Stone.



It's not his foot, it's his tail curling. The tip of it is coming back up from behind the text.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> what is this,fake?



Mewtwo is genderless, right? 'Cause this pic says the left one is a boy, and the right one is a girl.


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2013)

possible list of pokemons getting mega evolution 

edit: pretty weird hydreigon is the only pseudo-legendary left out


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 8, 2013)

MEGA DRAGONITE O GOD YES


----------



## Saru (Sep 8, 2013)

Mega Wobbuffet?

have mercy on our souls

I'm guessing Politoed would get one too if that list is accurate. if not, lol, sucks for Drizzle teams.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2013)

rice said:


> possible list of pokemons getting mega evolution
> 
> edit: pretty weird hydreigon is the only pseudo-legendary left out



 Where did you find this list?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

Mega Machamp.

Six-armed monster.


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Where did you find this list?



/r/pokemon, it's from 2chan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> remember that mewtwo would have two new formes?



Yeah I know. Just pointing out that it looks even smaller for some reason. 



rice said:


> possible list of pokemons getting mega evolution
> 
> edit: pretty weird hydreigon is the only pseudo-legendary left out



MegaAlakazam, MegaGengar, MegaLapras, MegaDragonite, MegaTyphlosion, MegaTyranitar, MegaHeracross, MegaScizor, MegaCelebi, MegaMetagross, MegaAggron, MegaGarchomp, MegaSerperior, MegaScrafty, MegaZoroark, and 


AND MEGA MEGAFUCKING VOLCARONA 

SHIT JUST GOT TOO REAL FOR ME


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

No mega hydreigon?


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

MEGAZANGOOSE. TAKE MY SOUL


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

megacelebi?


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

MegaCelebi will be hot

MegaDragonite will be sportin' massive wings no doubt


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> No mega hydreigon?



The biggest mistake they made


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have loved MegaHydreigon too. 

surprised no MegaGolduk or MegaAerodactyl 

If MegaGenger becomes Ghost/Dark


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The biggest mistake they made


All the other pseudos got one besides him. I hope it's fake. 











Yes, I'm that selfish.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

the four original trade evolutions getting megas doesn't surprise me, hopefully golem doesn't suck anymore


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2013)

we can give hydreigon eight heads


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

In all honesty, the rumored megaevo seems better than the old one we already know

Lol rais-kun, since when do you post here?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 8, 2013)

hmm,the one i posted was fake after all 

and the poster with the mega canditates is apparent;y fake too


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> Lol rais-kun, since when do you post here?



i lurk around here and there


----------



## Saru (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> megacelebi?





alekos23 said:


> hmm,the one i posted was fake after all
> 
> and the poster with the mega canditates is apparent;y fake too



Well it was missing toed.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm,the one i posted was fake after all
> 
> and the poster with the mega canditates is apparent;y fake too


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 8, 2013)

It's fake. No way is Zangoose getting a megaevo without Seviper getting one too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting me hyped for nothing


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2013)

Wether that list is fake or not, MegaScizor will happen.

It just has to.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 8, 2013)

As soon as you said 4chan I knew that list was fake as can be 

Besides, it was missing some of trademarked pokes like Pinsir and Aerodactyl. 

I think the mega mew was taken from fanart btw, back when people thought there were two mewtwo formes. Game Freak did a good job keeping the mega evos under wraps.


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It's fake. No way is Zangoose getting a megaevo without Seviper getting one too



This is a very valid point. Unless the Megas are given out based on popularity. I mean, just look at which Pokes are getting Megas.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

rice said:


> possible list of pokemons getting mega evolution
> 
> edit: pretty weird hydreigon is the only pseudo-legendary left out



No Mega Pinsir... yeah right 

If Scizor is getting a mega evolution I guess Durant won't  I will silently weep in my bed for hours.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

gaiz

we're only like 4 weeks away


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> gaiz
> 
> we're only like 4 weeks away


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2013)

starters' evolutions next week


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

I know.

Next weeeeeeeeek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> gaiz
> 
> we're only like 4 weeks away



GTA V, Kingdom Hearts, and PokemonXY. Yup, Rest In Peace social life


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to start studying for mid-terms the same week it comes out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah University/Work I can manage. But my social life can go fuck itself 

Priorities mate


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah nothing beats having the tankoban in your hands


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ah nothing beats having the tankoban in your hands


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

One Piece's art style looks like shit digitally.

So manga is better.


Contrarily Naruto as tankoban is meh.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2013)

Nearest possible college thingy in a year


----------



## lacey (Sep 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> It was taken down?
> 
> So I'm guessing it WAS the second Mewtwo form?



Well it _was_ posted on YouTube, and things like that are readily flagged, unless it was posted by the Pokemon Company themselves. 



Bergelmir said:


> Mewtwo is genderless, right? 'Cause this pic says the left one is a boy, and the right one is a girl.



I have to keep reminding myself that game logic does not equal anime logic, because my initial reaction was "How the fuck is that possible when...?"

Mewthree is totally happening okay.  

It's most likely fake, as is the chart.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> One Piece's art style looks like shit digitally.
> 
> So manga is better.
> 
> ...



I know right? That's why One Piece is the only manga I actually buy volumes for


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm,the one i posted was fake after all
> 
> and the poster with the mega canditates is apparent;y fake too



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVGcTiTCdEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2013)

Good, then Mega Hydreigon might still be possible


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2013)

We've all been spared the wrath of Mega Porygon 's Hyper Beam


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad that poster is fake. I want my Mega Raichu.



ElementX said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that didn't make Mega Charizard a dragon type
> 
> Oh well. I'm putting my faith in Mega Gyarados.



Wouldn't they have to make Mega Venusaur and Mega Blastoise part Dragon to compensate?

Come on, you seriously think that they'd do one and not the other two? I know Charizard's the most popular one, but remember the balance all three are supposed to at the very least share to a degree?



Scizor said:


> You know what's awesome?
> 
> That you can Megavolve Charizard whenever you want, thus you can activate Drought whenever you want too (as long as Charizard is your active Pok?mon). Wether this is better than activation upon switching in has yet to be seen though, though sending Charizard out means you can activate it immediately after. This does mean Drought won't diminish possible water-type attacks coming Charizard's way, but I bet this has advantages (too).



Once Stealth Rock is out though, Charizard would already be taking Stealth Rock damage, and assuming he survives next turn after his Mega Evolution without damage, I assume Drought won't take effect until Mega Charizard switches back in, which means more Stealth Rock damage.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 8, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Wouldn't they have to make Mega Venusaur and Mega Blastoise part Dragon to compensate?



Um, no. 

All they'd have to do is give Blastoise a move that targets a Fire/Dragon Charizard's weakness. Any substantial Ground, Rock, or Dragon attacks would fit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2013)

Dragon Pulse + Mega Launcher 

Not sure if they'd give him that tho..


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

Jani7Bray said:


> The colours of chaos.


some men just wanna watch the world burn


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 8, 2013)

If they made Blastoise a water/steel type it would be balanced


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Well it _was_ posted on YouTube, and things like that are readily flagged, unless it was posted by the Pokemon Company themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw on reddit that the image was from deviantart fanart. And it was edited into a image that originally showed the 3 male and 3 female protagonists. Which is why it said boy/girl.

I do like the idea of Mewtwo evolving into a form that resembles Mew, though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope its fake I didnt see Mega Arcanine

I need Mega Arcanine Game Freak pls


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Um, no.
> 
> All they'd have to do is give Blastoise a move that targets a Fire/Dragon Charizard's weakness. Any substantial Ground, Rock, or Dragon attacks would fit.



But that goes too far to make Charizard the definitive starter.

"Oh, you guys got Mega Evolutions too? Yeah that's cool but I got DRAGON TYPE BITCH!"

"Oh COME ON!"

"Seriously dude? That's like, not cool man. No one picked us before cause you were already more popular now you get Dragon type? I mean what can we do to beat that?"

"Well if you want you can learn a move that will knock me out, if I don't blow your ass out of the water with my STAB Outrage baby!"

"Dude, you're missing the point, now just because we're not Dragon type in our Mega Evolutions, we all know who the kids are going to pick."

"They were going to pick me anyway, so stop hating, you know I'm the best Pokemon ever."


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

I never pick Charizard


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

I always picked Blastoise.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

Squirtle bros


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

i love a squirter squirtle


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

I love both




srsly tho


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

Squirtle was always my main back in the day 

I specifcally remember using Blastoise above every other Pokemon in Red


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

Blastoise master race


----------



## lacey (Sep 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> i love a squirter squirtle



But it's...so messy.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

We like it messy


----------



## lacey (Sep 9, 2013)

As long as you guys clean up, I guess.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Once Stealth Rock is out though, Charizard would already be taking Stealth Rock damage, and assuming he survives next turn after his Mega Evolution without damage, I assume Drought won't take effect until Mega Charizard switches back in, which means more Stealth Rock damage.



Megaevolution doesn't take a turn and I assume Drought activates as soon as you megaevolve Charizard.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 9, 2013)

Blastoise and Venasaur were always my favorites


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2013)

Charmander has always been my first choice. That nostalgic fire lizard has made one heck of a great 'mon.

Can't wait to pick him again in X/Y, though that would make my team Fennekin, Torchic and Charmander.. I don't care; give me my fun! I'll add Talonflame too just to be consequent!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always been an electric type user, why do you think I've been requesting Mega Raichu for what the last three posts I've made on this thread aside from the Dragon type thing?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2013)

Anytime now, anytime


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

I do hope the game is significantly harder since we'll have (at least the potential to have) fire, water, and grass pokemon right from the start.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 9, 2013)

I"m so torn! 

Charmander has always been my favorite Kanto Starter, and I do like Mega Charizard. I've already decided on Fennekin (Unless the other 2 get really epic final evolutions) and there's also Torchic/Blaziken. I really don't ant a team with 3 Fire Starters, 2 of them being Pokwmon of older Generations in my first play through of the newest. Oh and there's Litleo, whose final evolution is sure to be a badass lion of awesome. I feel like the universe wants me to use an all Fire team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> We like it messy



I know _you _do Nois


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> I do hope the game is significantly harder since we'll have (at least the potential to have) fire, water, and grass pokemon right from the start.



the main pokemon game were never difficult whit the exception of the battle frontiers or equivalent feature.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 9, 2013)

hah, the original Red and blue were alot harder than today's games.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

That's mostly because you were most likely 10 when you played them. I can go through Red under a day now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2013)

So I take it you guys never played BW2?


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Even the remakes' League fight remains one of the most challenging in the franchise.

EDIT: Still gotta get the B/W2, so I guess the jury's still out.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Even remakes' League fight remains one of the most challenging in the franchise.



I will agree to that. To me Lance, Claire and Steven were the most challenging battles every time my first League challenge was going down.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> I will agree to that. To me Lance, Claire and Steven were the most challenging battles every time my first League challenge was going down.


Well, I was talking about R/B and FR/LG. From the Elite 4 to the Champion, their fights were no joke (especially the remakes, as they got tougher after the Sevii Islands). 

Cynthia and Steven were no joke, but I walked right through their respective E4s. 

Lance held no problems. I just didn't feel like Gen 2's League was ever a threat.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh FR/LG was HARD after the Sevii Islands. But I got myself a Tyranitar asap and I'd just storm through the E4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)

Lorelei(in original R/B) has always beeen my toughest challenge in a Pokegame. 

Slowbro and Jynx were all kinds of hard


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

Kanto's E4 is only half difficult to me. 

Lance and Agatha pose a challenge, but Lorelei and Bruno are easy with the kinds of Pokemon that I generally use. Especially if it's a Bulbasaur run. 

Blue is a solid challenge no matter what.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)

I wish all the elite four would be generalists instead of type specialists. Would make it harder and more enjoyable imo


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

Lorelei and Lance. Blue I can roflstomp with an under-leveled party most of the time.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> I wish all the elite four would be generalists instead of type specialists. Would make it harder and more enjoyable imo


I wish they would specialize by something other than type, like maxed IVs or Attack or HP or abilities. But then, I've been wanting that for years.

But generalizing and placing them in order of their team's lowest average level to highest would be sweet.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the main pokemon game were never difficult whit the exception of the battle frontiers or equivalent feature.


Well yeah, but giving us a pokemon each for Fire/Grass/Water right at the very beginning of the game makes it laughable in difficulty if changes aren't made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I wish they would specialize by something other than type, like maxed IVs or Attack or HP or abilities. But then, I've been wanting that for years.
> 
> But generalizing and placing them in order of their team's lowest average level to highest would be sweet.



Like the HP specialist in the gamefreak building? 

That'd be great actually. Or maybe something like an evasiveness specialist; that'd put the hurt in a lot of butts


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

Make the E4 like Norman's gym. With the final member an OHKO or Crit specialist


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Like the HP specialist in the gamefreak building?
> 
> That'd be great actually. *Or maybe something like an evasiveness specialist*; that'd put the hurt in a lot of butts


No me gusta.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 9, 2013)

I play W2. I like it but it is very easy. 

To me Lance in red was hard. 

Fighting RED in silver was hard, freaking snorlax man. 

I will admit Steven was pretty challenging as well.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

I gotta admit that on my first E4 challenege I'm usually under-leveled in general, so the entire E4 is pleasantly hard and challenging. Later on I just farm them for levels, or do solo runs, like the one time I soloed in emerald with a Mightyena


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually, Sinnoh had group of trainers who specialized in specific fields. Although they were side characters.



And on the note of the Leagues, my friends and I made our own E4 back in high school that ran on thematics over typing. Focused less on types, but more on design origins and concept.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't understand why there hasn't been a dark type focused gym yet.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Make the E4 like Norman's gym.


YES!!! 



Nois said:


> With the final member an OHKO or Crit specialist




Make Sturdy users your anchors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> No me gusta.



That's the point, if they won't make you want to break your 3ds in half they don't deserve the E4 spot.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

Just Pre-ordered X a little earlier

And got 60% off


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Actually, Sinnoh had group of trainers who specialized in specific fields. Although they were side characters.


They should have Cheryl, Riley, Buck, Mira, and Marley heading gyms in a new gen, with the same specializations. 

With the sixth gym for Special Def and the seventh gym specializing in... something else.


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Make Sturdy users your anchors.


And then a Champion with Snorlax and Blissey


I am master of evil


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 9, 2013)

A leaked list of Pok?mon receiving Mega-evolutions:

Frog

A number of Pseudo-Legendaries and all the starters from each generation are getting Mega-evolutions.  The meta-game is going to become very interesting...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> A leaked list of Pok?mon receiving Mega-evolutions:
> 
> Frog
> 
> A number of Pseudo-Legendaries and all the starters from each generation are getting Mega-evolutions.  The meta-game is going to become very interesting...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2013)

>Went to go order Heart Gold/Soul Silver since I saw them for like 8 bucks in July
>Now they're $70.00 something
>See's normal Gold (GB version) for $230.00
>smh!!!

Don't mind me.

Can't wait to see Celebi's mega-lution.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 10, 2013)

As far as we know, these Pok?mon could just be examples of Pok?mon receiving Mega Evolutions - even if twelve per generation is already a lot.  

I was half surprised to see that Hydreigon was left out while the other Pseudo-Legendaries were displayed, not to mention other Legendaries.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> As far as we know, these Pok?mon could just be examples of Pok?mon receiving Mega Evolutions - even if twelve per generation is already a lot.
> 
> I was half surprised to see that Hydreigon was left out while the other Pseudo-Legendaries were displayed, not to mention other Legendaries.


That chart has already been proven fake.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wait a second.  Where has the chart been proven fake?


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Wait a second.  Where has the chart been proven fake?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVGcTiTCdEU[/YOUTUBE]

The new llama thing also proves this  fake as well.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 10, 2013)

Do hope they give Dragonite a MegaEvolution. It would be cool.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVGcTiTCdEU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The new llama thing also proves this  fake as well.



Exactly how?


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're talking about the llama proving the list fake take a good look at the list. There is nothing that comes close to describing the white, shaggy camelid looking pokemon in the trailer. Also the list only gives the names of pokemon that have already been revealed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> If you're talking about the llama proving the list fake take a good look at the list. There is nothing that comes close to describing the white, shaggy camelid looking pokemon in the trailer. Also the list only gives the names of pokemon that have already been revealed.



Why would it? That Pokemon has nothing to do with that list. You're making no sense friend


----------



## ElementX (Sep 10, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> If you're talking about the llama proving the list fake take a good look at the list. There is nothing that comes close to describing the white, shaggy camelid looking pokemon in the trailer. Also the list only gives the names of pokemon that have already been revealed.



I think you're mixing up rumors. The fakedex on 4chan was proven false by the new pokemon.

Nevertheless the megaevo chart is fake too.

Edit: Oh wait I just noticed the link. We thought you were talking about the chart


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 10, 2013)

just saw some amusing fake evos for the starters 

Froakie's looked like Master Roshi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

any grinding places for FRLG post-nat dex to get ready for E4? the sevii islands was too small of a post-game place and i'm already sick of it (never managed to finish the rechallenge, always restarted my game but now i'm finally there)


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 10, 2013)

hmm.i think the hot spring place on the 1st of the sevii is a good grinding place.have you caught the 3 birds yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

i got them all, i'm grinding for the e4 2nd round where their levels suddenly go nuts


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why would it? That Pokemon has nothing to do with that list. You're making no sense friend



I was answering Catalyst's question by posting the video showing how the new Mewtwo form and mega chart were fakes. 

The llama's existence proves the the pokedex list that was on 4chan fake if that clarifies things a bit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

CoroCoro tonight or tomorrow. My gut tells me so 



ElementX said:


> I think you're mixing up rumors. The fakedex on 4chan was proven false by the new pokemon.
> 
> Nevertheless the megaevo chart is fake too.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait I just noticed the link. We thought you were talking about the chart



She was talking about that fake Pokedex then?  She made it look like she was talking about the mega evo list.


----------



## lacey (Sep 10, 2013)

Anxious for the next CoroCoro. The suspense is almost too much haha.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

I need muh CoroCoro


----------



## Saru (Sep 10, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> I"m so torn!
> 
> Charmander has always been my favorite Kanto Starter, and I do like Mega Charizard. I've already decided on Fennekin (Unless the other 2 get really epic final evolutions) and there's also Torchic/Blaziken. I really don't ant a team with 3 Fire Starters, 2 of them being Pokwmon of older Generations in my first play through of the newest. Oh and there's Litleo, whose final evolution is sure to be a badass lion of awesome. I feel like the universe wants me to use an all Fire team.



yeah, there are a lot of Fire types getting focus this time around it seems. apparently MegaZard comes after main game though, right? 

so it should be out of the running for the Fire type spot in the team. at least for me.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 10, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> yeah, there are a lot of Fire types getting focus this time around it seems. apparently *MegaZard comes after main game though, right?*
> 
> so it should be out of the running for the Fire type spot in the team. at least for me.



I read Megazord the first time i saw that 

I used to think the starters would be given post game, but the screenshots and promotion seems to point to the fact that you'll get to choose early on now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone see those awful fake starter evos posted by Pokejungle?  although Mega Gengar looks pretty sick, don't know about Mega Heracross.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone see those awful fake starter evos posted by Pokejungle?  although Mega Gengar looks pretty sick, don't know about Mega Heracross.


Can you post the image?Pokejungle isn't working for me for some reason


----------



## lacey (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it's fairy certain by this point that we'll not only get the XY starters, but the Kanto starters at the same time.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 10, 2013)

Bollocks. There should be an option to get gen 2/3/4/5 starters in addition to the gen 6 starters. 

I want a Piplup or Treecko to go with my Fennekin.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Empolean


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, 31 days until release.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Can you post the image?Pokejungle isn't working for me for some reason



Check their twitter.


----------



## lacey (Sep 10, 2013)

My team's going to be so horribly imbalanced right from the start. I want Fennekin and Charmander, haha. 

If we could choose the other gen starters, oh man what a mess I'd be in.

Charmander
Chikorita
Mudkip
Turtwig
Snivy
Fennekin


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 10, 2013)

Their twitter doesn't show it either


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 10, 2013)

Are these the ones?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my fuck, those starter evos are horrendous.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

Farting Gengar and Sunglasses Froakie? 

Seems legit


----------



## lacey (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are so fake, oh my god.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 10, 2013)

Dat megaheracross. Going to wind up reviving my G team.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

Nop Nop Nop totes real, kill me am gonna cry.

Hold mefor the love of god hold me.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't wait to rock a Fairy team!

BRING ON THE FAIRIES


----------



## ElementX (Sep 10, 2013)

I understand Pokejungle likes to post rumors but....come on.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Are these the ones?



Looooool, ok these are something  And is that a goatee on Mega Heracross' face


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Are these the ones?



King Kai Frokie?god awful 2nd stage staters? Fake as shit it is.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

A fucking stick figure would look better than the Chespin evo


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

According to Pokejungle, CoroCoro will be up soon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm kinda hoping those aren't the real deal...

But I remember back when Gen 5 was still leaking, the starter evolutions that a-lot of folks called fake turned out to be real



May fortune be on our side


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 11, 2013)

Give me the CoroCoro


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

Those might be real.

Them not showing on Serebii gives me hope of them being fake though.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope to god those are fake...


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

ah,those were the amusing fake evos i talked about a while back


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

The Froakie one is pimp It should get in as a regular 'mon


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2013)

If that Fennekin evo turned out to be the real evo... I will not be playing X and Y without a cheat device.


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

I think they would HAVE to offer the previous starters then


----------



## Saru (Sep 11, 2013)

okay, where in the world is Corocoro 

my eyes need to be cleansed of this blasphemy. I hope the starters' second stages are revealed in the next leak (coming around the 12th I guess).


----------



## sasuki-chan (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Are these the ones?




It has to be fake. They wouldn't do 3 ugly ass second stage (chespin ) 
Or maybe that's why we can have the Kanto starters 

A question, do we know if the seasons are coming back or it'll be another feature they'll drop?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

hey,master Roshi Froakie is cool


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 11, 2013)

Please, let those be fake...


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Fairy Types mons are weak to Poison and Steel moves. But they resist againt Fighting, Dark and Bug!
> 
> Fairy types are immune against Dragon moves!
> 
> Fairy Type moves are super effective against Fighting, Dark and Dragon Types. Yet they make only half damage to Fire, Poison and Steel!



sounds fun 

mega mewtwo the 2nd and Mega Garchomp confirmed!



looks like there's a bug mon in front of mega garchomp though


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

mega mewtwo is psychic/fighting and has ability steadfast


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

on second look,its Mewtwo's arm,and Mega Garchomp has spikes on its chest


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Please, let those be fake...



They're don't worry. We should be getting the real ones any second now.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

apparently Fennekin evo is bipedal 

are you guys ready for fire fighting?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

[sp=mewtwo's new form, mega garchomp]



[/sp]



alekos23 said:


> apparently Fennekin evo is bipedal
> 
> are you guys ready for fire fighting?



fennekin's evo gets psycho cut


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

dat mewtwo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

God dammit gamefreak get this shit right!


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Did Mewtwo MegaMEGAevolve or something?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

new pokemons 

theres a dinosaur!

the cats look different and get different moves depending on gender, male cat is more of a supporter and female cat is more of an attacker.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

its version exclusive apparently.

dat dragon fossil


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2013)

Really liking the fossil pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2013)

rice said:


> [sp=mewtwo's new form, mega garchomp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GO GO POWER RANGERSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I certainly am enjoying the diversity these new Pokemon have to offer, even if they look like a bit like Digimon/Neopet hybrids. The one under the dinosaur looks like it will turn into something deadly.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Sep 11, 2013)

rice said:


> new pokemons
> 
> theres a dinosaur!
> 
> the cats look different and get different moves depending on gender, male cat is more of a supporter and female cat is more of an attacker.



guess that white thing wasn't a lama but some kind of poodle . the different pictures of him look funny 

I love the cats  and finally a t-rex ! Damn that'll be hard to choose 6 pok :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2013)

But really. We finally got a T-rex Poke. Fucking long overdue if you ask me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2013)

T-rex is called Chigorasu. If that's not gar I dunno what is.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

dat Fenekkin evo 

how long till that fanart starts showing up? :ho


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

i secretly want fennekin's evo to be quadrupedal


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

whats with the stick up in its ass tail?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2013)

The stick will obviously turn into a wand for it's final stage.

I'm so choosing chespin because of how goofy he looks


----------



## sasuki-chan (Sep 11, 2013)

Froakie's evo looks so badass!  Chespin's though...why so fat


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 11, 2013)

rice said:


> [sp=mewtwo's new form, mega garchomp]


Bless the Pokegods I have another option to that abominable Mega Mewtwo! 

I mean, I _still_ find it blasphemous that Game Freak would presume to improve upon Mewtwo's perfection, but this new form is so much _less_ ridiculous than Mega Mewtwo that is almost seems impressive.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

at the starter evolutions like what the flying fuck are they

the fossils look fucking amazing. would anyone use a rock/ice pokemon tho it's weak to like everything


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

The fossil pokes....MEGA GARCHOMPPPP, YES PLS.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 11, 2013)

rice said:


> i secretly want fennekin's evo to be quadrupedal


Me too. ._.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

lol.wonder how furbait Fene's final evo will be


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

Steel lost two resistances.yay!


----------



## Akatora (Sep 11, 2013)

going by the latest news I'm a little disappointed, most of the Megas don't look that great so far(liked the starters though)

And the fire starter's evolution walking around on 2 legs = HORRIBLE!
Another Fire/Fighting looks to be it's destination -_-

The Grass starter's evolution isn't that good looking imo

So i'll most likely go with "Froakie" as my starter.


Had hoped they'd make Fairy weak to normal type attacks(would have been interesting)

really curious about "Chigorasu"(hope it'll have an evolution)


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Now I can figure out my Fairy Team.

FAIRIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Still running my Fairy team, and still getting Pokemon X


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2013)

Mewtwo X looks like shit. Glad as hell I preordered Y. 

Also froakies evo is so much better than the other two it's not even funny.

Steel got a defensive nerfing as well I see. I'm sure smogon is in a tiff.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

i like both MegaMewtwos :33

FreezaTwo and BuuTwo are both great


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait, are the Mewtwo formes exclusive to certain versions? If so, I hope buff Mewtwo is in Pokemon X, since that's the version I'm getting.

Fennekin's evo looks awesome, I see Chespin going full retard, and Froakie's is the best. 

Also, Mega Garchomp is fucking sick.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah Froakie will be my first  Chespin's evolution looks god awful and I hope the final one is better. Mega Mewtwo X, thank you! Clash of Mewtwos in the next movie anyone


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2013)

Mega Garchomp is pretty beastly.

Seriously though, if they are messing with the other types they couldn't have given ice pokemon another resistance or two ?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

I can see Chespin's final evo being pretty tank-like, covered in spines and stuff.


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

I can only hope Fennekin's final evo has a staff by taking that twig from his tail 

[sp=an easier type chart][/sp]


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the water's second evo the best. Grass evo is fucking bidoof tier.

Fossils look nice.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad I'm gonna get X I like MegaMewtwo X a lot more than Y. And the fossils looks awesome definitely getting the Ice one.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow they trolled Chespin . Although seeing as he's destined to become a dark type, I'm guessing his final evo will be substantially more badass. And besides it's kind of endearing  

Fennekin knows psyshock people its definitely not going to be fighting, although Game Freak might have been trying to scare us. Now we know why it can learn Glow Punch...

Those fossils . Freeze Skin turns normal moves into ice! Fairies ain't going to be the only dragon killers around.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a feeling the leaker meant to write poison took half damage from fairy not psychic. Yay for dragon immunity!


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 11, 2013)

MegaGarchomp with sandforce on a sandstorm team


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

The fossil typings are Dragon/Rock and Ice/Rock? Those aren't exactly type combos of equal strength. 

I don't really care for any of the starter evos, though to be fair, I don't really like any starter pokemon's mid evo (except for Croconaw). Fennekin's is my favorite though. Chespin's is awful and Froakie's is kind of generic.

I'm probably the only one, but I much prefer the Y Mewtwo to the X one. Since I'm getting X, I'll probably just never Megavolve him.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone notice Chespin's evolution looks like Gengar?  I've been thinking, will the Kalos starters get mega evos too or will that wait til the third version(s)?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat Fenekkin evo
> 
> how long till that fanart starts showing up? :ho









*[THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN REMOVED FOR SEXUAL CONTENT]*
*[THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN REMOVED FOR SEXUAL CONTENT]*



*[THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN REMOVED FOR SEXUAL CONTENT]*
*[THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN REMOVED FOR SEXUAL CONTENT]*



alekos23 said:


> Steel lost two resistances.yay!



Not yay, well at least it didn't gain a weakness...


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 11, 2013)

I want both of the fossils this time around. I haven't felt this way since gen 1. How will I decide?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't really care for any of the starter evos, though to be fair, I don't really like any starter pokemon's mid evo (except for Croconaw).


I like Croconaw and Charmeleon rest are kinda meh and some :ho


> I'm probably the only one, but I much prefer the Y Mewtwo to the X one. Since I'm getting X, I'll probably just never Megavolve him.



Liking the Y version more as well.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

If I had recorded my initial reaction after viewing Serebii, it would have gone viral. Maybe. 

The secondary evolutions look neat, not what I was expecting. I like the new Pokemon. MegaGarchomp though jfc as if it wasn't close to being uber already. 

...I wanted X so bad, but I may have to get Y instead.


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2013)

Game Freak must love Gengar, the guy was always amazing but now it gained a new resistance (to Fairy) and *Steel Types no longer resist Ghost* (or Dark), Gengar is laughing all the way to the Pokemon League.


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

That Chespin evo is a joke


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

Those new Pok?mon/stages look awesome 

Though I'm a little underwhelmed by MegaGarchomp MegaMewtwo2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2013)

T-Rex fossil he look awesome i hope he evolve in to something cool and MegaMewtwo X look awesome.

i now switching from Pokemon Y to Pokemon X.


Fennekind and Frokie evos are fine but Chespin o.O.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 11, 2013)

Chespin ;_; what did they do to you. Here's hoping his final evolution is more aesthetically pleasing. 

MegaGarchomp looks BOSS. Fossil T-Rex looks cool also. I prefer Mewtwo Y to X. 

A good showing, save the blemish that is Chespin's middle evolution. But I suffered through Grotle, Prinplup, and Grovyle, so I guess I can handle this.


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

Butterface 'mon


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 11, 2013)

Chespin's evolution is kind of cute.

Chigorasu may be the next pokemon to join my team.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

I think Hariboogu is just a seed that will grow into something greater


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that the Ice Fossil Pokemon looks more dragony than the Rock one?


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving Froakie and Fennekin's evolutions! Love both fossil Pokemon, about time they made a T-Rex Pokemon. October can't come any sooner!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the Ice Fossil Pokemon looks more dragony than the Rock one?


Shiny wings on its head make me think Fairy more than Dragon.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wanted the grass starter, but now the fire starter looks much better. I think I always like the fire types the most, but sometimes I like them all.

Just in case people missed the type chart...

Fairy Types Strong Against:
Fighting, Bug, Dark

Fairy Types Weak Against:
Poison, Steel

Fairy Types Immune to:
Dragon

Fairy Attacks Strong Against:
Fighting, Dragon, Dark

Fairy Attacks Weak Against:
Fire, Poison, Steel


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2013)

rice said:


> [sp=mewtwo's new form, mega garchomp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I hear 'BOSS!'


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously, Mewtwo X is awesome.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 11, 2013)

I feel like the Mewtwo Y will be faster, while Mewtwo X will have stronger offensive or defensive abilities. I'm not sure which though.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

Mewtwo Y seems to focus on speed anyway, and Mewtwo X is Fighting/Psychic, so it will most likely be the powerhouse of the two.

Fennekin's final evolution better be a Fire/Psychic, otherwise it'll be some of the worst trolling they've ever done.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2013)

Arceus is trembling now, the new Pokemon god has arrived in town. 


Also, Froakie's evo is beautiful, definitely my choice for a starter.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Arceus is trembling now, the new Pokemon god has arrived in town.



Mewtwo's _always_ been god, the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 11, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that I will use Fennekin and only brand new Pokemon. As much as I love that we can get 3 starters I want to experience the new pokemon first and then make my judgments.


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

Would be interesting if Fennekin was primarily female


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Mewtwo's _always_ been god, the fuck are you talking about?



That's a message to the haters.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is the defensive properties for Gardevior and Mawile

Mawile:
Weak to: ground ; fire
Takes normal damage from: fighting, ghost, steel, water, electric, psychic
Takes half damage from: normal, flying, rock, grass, ice, dark, Fairy
Takes 1/4 damage from: bug
Immune to: Poison ; Dragon

Gardevior:
Weak to: poison, ghost, steel
Takes normal damage from: normal, flying, ground, rock, bug, fire, water, grass, electric, ice, dark, fairy
Takes half damage from: psychic
Takes 1/4 damage from: fighting
Immune to: Dragon


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mawile:
> Weak to: ground ; fire
> Takes normal damage from: fighting, ghost, steel, water, electric, psychic
> Takes half damage from: normal, flying, rock, grass, ice, dark, Fairy
> ...



All that plus Huge Power.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Mawile has a good typing


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Mewtwo Y seems to focus on speed anyway, and Mewtwo X is Fighting/Psychic, so it will most likely be the powerhouse of the two.
> 
> Fennekin's final evolution better be a Fire/Psychic, otherwise it'll be some of the worst trolling they've ever done.



I swear if they dare to do Fire/Fighting ONE more time I'm going to start beating Pokemon employees <.<


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Enough with the Fire/Fighting crap. Fennekin isn't going to be Fire/Fighting. We've already seen it use two psychic moves. Not even GF would troll people that hard.




Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mawile has a good typing


Yeah but she needs a stat boost to be useful outside of her Mega. Her base stats are horrendous.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mawile:
> Weak to: ground ; fire
> Takes normal damage from: fighting, ghost, steel, water, electric, psychic
> Takes half damage from: normal, flying, rock, grass, ice, dark, Fairy
> ...



Definitely going to use Mawile, one of my favorite pokemons from gen 3 and finally it's useful only as a Mega though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Gonna get both X and Y


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

While Mega Mewtwo X is badass, I'm still getting Y for Yveltal  plus I could trade for a Mewtwonite X with someone.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

What a badass.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Meh.                 **


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

Froakie and its evos give me either a "black dude" or "bruce lee" vibe


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2013)

Stage 2 Chespin looks goofy

Stage 2 Fennekin tho..

But hey...



> Steel has lost its resistance to Dark and Ghost.


_*
WAT DA FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK*_


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

Dat costumizable poodle


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Meh.                 **



Way better than the other two imo.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Dat costumizable poodle


I like it's base form the best. 



Cobalt said:


> Way better than the other two imo.


Pretty generic to me.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

Even if it is kind of generic I still like it. Gekogashira has a simple like which I like and he reminds me of Grovyle.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> I like it's base form the best.



Me too; the rest is too fabulous.

But I'm hoping there are more ways in which it can be customized.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2013)

Chespin's evo looks 

Fennekin's evo has dat swag.

Froakie once again proves why Froakie master race is the way to go.

Moar Mega Mewtwo which doesn't look anywhere near as stupid. Thank the gods.

Megachomp looks boss.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

I think Mewtwo Y is vastly superior to Mewtwo X.

And Garchomp>MegaGarchomp imo. Though they might grow on me of course.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

^Seeing that we got a Mega Garchomp that has been rumored/speculated for awhile, you just might get your Mega Scizor...Scizor


----------



## king81992 (Sep 11, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I want both of the fossils this time around. I haven't felt this way since gen 1. How will I decide?



This is so true.I like the Ice/Rock fossil his ability is awesome but his typing leaves him vulnerable.Rock/Dragon is the better type.I'll choose one and trade for the other.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Seeing that we got a Mega Garchomp that has been rumored/speculated for awhile, you just might get your Mega Scizor...Scizor



Sounds great.

But I'm worried about MegaScizor being underwhelming to me like MegaGarchomp 
And this is a legitimate concern as my expectations might be _slightly_ too high


----------



## Sanji (Sep 11, 2013)

They trolled Chespin to shit.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 11, 2013)

I really like the fact that Steel lost its resistance to Ghost and Dark, but...

WHAT'S UP WITH THE STARTER EVOS 



CaveLemon said:


> They trolled Chespin to shit.



 So long for choosing Chespin, I think I'm going back to Water starters...


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd die of awesome if the final evo of Chespin was actually the most awesome design in the history of Pokemon.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> So long for choosing Chespin, I think I'm going back to Water starters...



But I want Squirtle and the Torchic from the wifi event so I can create a holy starter trinity. 

WHY GAMEFREAK WHY


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think Mewtwo Y is vastly superior to Mewtwo X.
> 
> And Garchomp>MegaGarchomp imo. Though they might grow on me of course.


I completely agree about Mewtwo. But I like MegaGarchomp a lot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyways, my new teams:

Pokemon Y:
Charizard
Froakie's Final Evo
T-Rex Poke
Pangoro
Noivern
Vivllon

Pokemon X:
Chespin's Final Evo
Blaziken
Blastoise
Litleo's Final Evo
Amarusu's Final Evo
Helio's final Evo


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

Y team:
Froakie's evo
Talonflame
That Squid thingy
TBA
TBA
Noivern or some other Dragon


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

*X-Team:*
Fennekin
MegaMawile
Gogoat
Pangoro
Honedge/T-Rex
Preferably new Water poke/Blastoise

I'll alternate Xerneas and Mawile as I feel.


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2013)

I stopped using legends in my team when gen3 came out


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't usually use them either. But I'll make an exception.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> I stopped using legends in my team when gen3 came out


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2013)

I was hoping the Fennekin evo-line was going to be competition for Vulpix and Ninetales, but it's turning out to be competition for the Abra evo-line. 

So far.

Based on appearance.


----------



## Saru (Sep 11, 2013)

oh look

Corocoro leaked 

kind of a lot to take in at once... Mega Garchomp is probably the best news out of this; it looks beastly (which is perfect).  next best news is _*finally*_ a Rock/Dragon type. and it's ability might actually make the elemental fangs useful and deadly. I just hope it ends up being a speed demon. I have no idea why on earth the Steel type was nerfed the way it was. no idea at all. I guess this means the metagame will move even further away from defensive teams. but that's just my assumption for now. I'm fine with that, though.

the Starters all look great. even Chespin's evo... but why does Hariboogu have that derpy look in its eye?  seriously, I think this makes me reaffirm my choice of Chespin even more. just look at it. it's just begging for a hug. 

Teerunaa's design is intriguing (I wonder what the twig is for... ?) but extremely unexpected due to its bipedalism. which actually shouldn't be surprising at all now that I think about previous Starters. 

Gekogashira looks cool but incomplete. I mean that in the sense that I feel like Froakie's final evo will be drastically different from either Froakie of Gekogashira somehow (not unlike Oshawott and Samurott).



Yami Munesanzun said:


> I was hoping the Fennekin evo-line was going to be competition for Vulpix and Ninetales, but it's turning out to be competition for the *Abra evo-line*.
> 
> So far.
> 
> Based on appearance.



that's the first thing I thought of despite the different ways they can spin this concept. Fennekin line = bipedal + twig; Abra line = bipedal + spoon.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2013)

Fennekin's evo looks like it has a broom for a tail.Maybe a witch themed pokemon for its final stage?

Still choosing Chespin as i feel its final stage will be pretty badass


----------



## Saru (Sep 11, 2013)

also, Mega Mewtwo X is better than MM Y I've decided. it's just conceptually better. speaking of Mega, there are some stunning Mega fan artworks on Pixiv that I am just now noticing.

Mega Scizor, Mega Flareon, and Mega Jirachi are among them



Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin's evo looks like it has a broom for a tail.Maybe a witch themed pokemon for its final stage?
> 
> Still choosing Chespin as i feel its final stage will be pretty badass



me too. GF gonna shock everyone.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin's evo looks like it has a broom for a tail.Maybe a witch themed pokemon for its final stage?
> 
> Still choosing Chespin as i feel its final stage will be pretty badass



there better either be a leaf on the final evo's forehead or some shit alluding to Kitsunes.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope Chespin is gonna be another Oshawott and have the most BAMF final


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 11, 2013)

looks like the chances of Fennekin's final evo looking like Yami's sig are rising


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Pokemon X Team:

MegaMawile
Xerneas
Fairy
Fairy
Fairy
Fairy


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks like the chances of Fennekin's final evo looking like Yami's sig are rising



it better.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> speaking of Mega, there are some stunning Mega fan artworks on Pixiv that I am just now noticing.
> 
> Mega Scizor



Link, please?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

Gosh.. I feel like I'm losing maculinity saying this but these two are so cute


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

You never had any masculinity.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> You never had any masculinity.



I thought we were friends


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

How's it going?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How's it going?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

No English shit yet? Lately it's immediately after CoroCoro.


----------



## Saru (Sep 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Link, please?









pek I love people


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

holy fuck that Mega Scizor is epic

i expect more from Jirachi's Mega tho (if he gets one)


----------



## Saru (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> holy fuck that Mega Scizor is epic
> 
> i expect more from Jirachi's Mega tho (if he gets one)



IKR? 

I can just see just Mega Jirachi happening though. it _never_ opens that eye. and a Mega Jirachi better be flawless


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

I imagine the eye opening will be implemented in Doom Desire's attack animation in X/Y since we can actually see our Pokemon's attacks face-forward now.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

I really like the MegaJirachi and MegaFlareon.


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

mega-farfetch'd


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _List of names that had been leaked a while ago_ 






> Dianshii (ディアンシー) ? Possibly a deer Pok?mon. It?s name could come from deer + fancy + antsy.
> 
> *Hariboogu* (ハリボーグ) ? Most likely the evolution of Chespin ? Hari (ハリ) comes from pin/needle, boogu (ボーグ) or bogue, is the name of the shell of a chestnut is French. Thanks to belmad for this tip-off!
> 
> ...





> Chespin
> 
> Two names stood out to us as possible Chespin evolutions, however we only updated with the name origins of one. That was Hariboogu. Today we?ve looked back and it seems we were right in thinking there were two names that could relate to Chespin.
> 
> ...







Looks like that list has mostly been right so far.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

That Unknown one is actually really cool.

The rest are immensely lol worthy. Though I find the Luvdisc one a bit morbid, haha.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

YES.

YES.

YES.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it just me or Fennekin has some sort of stick or tree branch piercing trough his tail?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> YES.
> 
> YES.
> 
> YES.


Woah that came out of nowhere huh?Looks awesome though


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah Serebii just revealed it.


----------



## lacey (Sep 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> YES.
> 
> YES.
> 
> YES.



I find this one really underwhelming to be honest. 



Mike Von J said:


> Is it just me or Fennekin has some sort of stick or tree branch piercing trough his tail?



It does.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyroar remind me of Aura Lion


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

IGN revealed something that no one else revealed? Shit.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chigorasu is probably going to become a fan favorite of many Pok?mon X and Y players...Or he will not.  It is a Rock/Dragon which means it is super-effective against ice-types, but the rock typing leaves it vulnerable to ground and fighting types, and negates the Grass and Water resistances.

Unless its evolved form is a badass worthy of the Jurassic Park T-Rex...


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I find this one really underwhelming to be honest.


As glorious as that mane is (and it _is_ glorious), I agree; Pyroar is lacking that majesty Arcanine's design exudes.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2013)

The mane looks vaguely clownlike to me


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> As glorious as that mane is (and it _is_ glorious), I agree; Pyroar is lacking that majesty Arcanine's design exudes.



Can agree with that although I guess I am a bit biased since Arcanine is one of my favourite Pokemon but it still looks nice. 

Mewtwo's new forme is not bad. I like it more than the previous one anyway. As for the starters, what the hell did they do to Chespin? At least Froakie's looks good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyroar looks as bad as litleo


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe it'll look better in game. Perhaps it's mane will wave gloriously...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

He looks like a Spectrobe.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks pretty plain, imo. Doesn't look like a second stage evo, but he might have one more in him.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, it could look worse lol And I hope Chespin's next evolution is better than this.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just glad to have one less fire-type on my team lol.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks okay to me but I won't probably use it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Shittiest batch of Pokemon reveals yet 

At least Frokie's mid evo looks badass a bit. 

And Fennekin will probably be Fire/Fighting after all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

To be honest though, most mid starter evos don't look that great anyways.


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> And Fennekin will probably be Fire/Fighting after all



NOPE.EVERYTHING 

Pretty sure it's already confirmed as a pure Fire type, though I'm hoping the final evolution will be Fire/Psychic - especially with what we've seen of the moveset. 

Overall, I like the new batch, though there are a few I either don't care for, or can't stand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

^ Turned off by it standing on it's hind legs now

I still can't get over how stupid Chespin's mid evo looks 

What a butterface


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think I could feed poor Diabeto Chespin in amie without feeling guilty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Chigorasu, Amarasu, and Frokie's mid evo are the only ones I liked. But to honest I like them a lot. So it's up for it a bit.


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

Fennekin's evo didn't really strike me as nice, but after looking at for a little bit and looking at fanart, I quite like it. Froakie's is alright too, but Chespin...yeah.

It does look like a seed though, so here's hoping it's final looks badass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully, Chespin was my choice since Serperior was my only Grass type starter ever. So I wanted more of those. 

But shit, everytime I look at this guy I fall for it even more. 



Even if it's final evo looks like shit. I'll probably just stick with it with eviolite

EDIT: Fenniken still has a chance of being a Psychic Kitsune.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2013)

is this fake?

something in me says this is fake, but that being said...



I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought that was confirmed fake a long time ago. 

Though I think Jynx is overdue for an evolution.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2013)

whether it is or it isnt, I still don't know how to feel about it.

On one hand, it's Jynx. On the other, it's drastically less difficult to look at.

Sort of reminds me of the Shadow Sirens from Paper Mario: TTYD


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Hopefully, Chespin was my choice since Serperior was my only Grass type starter ever. So I wanted more of those.
> 
> But shit, everytime I look at this guy I fall for it even more.
> 
> ...


Why? I seriously don't get it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I thought that was confirmed fake a long time ago.
> 
> Though I think Jynx is overdue for *a Mega* evolution.



Fixed 



blunt said:


> Why? I seriously don't get it.



It's because you're dead inside. Dead people aren't welcomed here, GTFO.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2013)

not even goatse pokemon?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> And Fennekin will probably be Fire/Fighting after all


If you are right about, I am so going to haunt after I die


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

Still really wish that Jynx evolution was genuine. I really liked it.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

If I get one of the games after all, I will pick Froakie. Chespin was also a possibility but that mid evo is just... And I don't really think that Jynx needs an evolution really.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> If I get one of the games after all, I will pick Froakie. Chespin was also a possibility but that mid evo is just... And I don't really think that Jynx needs an evolution really.


Why not? They gave Electabuzz and Magmar evolutions.


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2013)

laugh at chespin's evo all you want people 

it's gonna come back grass/dark and rule them all 

i mean, if its final evo is really dark, then it's gonna look badass right? all dark pokemons look badass (except mandibuzz)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> If you are right about, I am so going to haunt after I die



Bring your 3DS


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 12, 2013)

Shit I had high hopes for Litleo's  evo =[


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why not? They gave Electabuzz and Magmar evolutions.


Well tbh I don't really think they needed one either. It is just that they already look like fully-evolved Pokemon, so those new evolutions looked kinda unnecessary to me.



Khris said:


> Bring your 3DS



Don't have one


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2013)

my bet is on fire/psychic for Fennekin's final evo


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

Can they please do something with Unown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can they please do something with Unown?



I know right? Unown was some cool creepy shit they could have done a lot with. 

I want to say MegaEvolution but it's the easy solution right now for every Mon with a problem 



Dark Matter said:


> Well tbh I don't really think they needed one either. It is just that they already look like fully-evolved Pokemon, so those new evolutions looked kinda unnecessary to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have one



GTFO you too.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

They were always gimmick Pokemon, what could they possibly do with the Unown that didn't involve a significant stat boost or borderline/unbalanced Ability?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

I've always associated them with Legendaries because they're supposed to be based on Hieroglyphics(I think). Like have them show signs of where a specific legendary would show up. Or reveal unanswered answers or ancient pasts. There was definitely something there. I think they just scrapped it because they ended up adding dozens of legendaries per generation anyways and didn't bother with it. 

However, I do hope a Fossil Legendary will end up having some connection with them.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> I've always associated them with Legendaries because they're supposed to be based on Hieroglyphics(I think). Like have them show signs of where a specific legendary would show up. Or reveal unanswered answers or ancient pasts.


This would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

And also, this:-

[youtube]nx7PkZkO-Qk[/youtube]

I always thought it was telling me something I should know about so I kept asking everyone around 

They should have been Arceus' messengers.


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2013)

they remind me of alphabet cereal


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2013)

fennekin's evo using the twig in action


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

WTF


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

so thats what the stick is for? cool.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if this means it'll get unique attacks for that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

I kinda wanna beat it with it's own stick.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

how could you hurt such a sassy foxie man?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

It doesn't look like the final evo, seems to still be 2nd stage. Probably just has a signature attack using the stick.

lolreadingcomprehension


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

some final fennekin evo fanart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to punch that face so bad. I'll get Pangoro to do it for me.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

fun fact:the yellow lines form the kanji for fire apparently


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Thought so. Because that's how Fire Blast looks.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

man,both Litleo and Pyroar have that creepy look in their eyes,dont they?

or derpy look,depends how you look at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Derpy. That's why I hated Litleo to begin with 

I was hoping for a decent evo at least. Meh. So many Fire alternatives anyways. Talfonflame, Charizard, Blaziken, and Fenniken's final evo might be good too.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyroar's alright guys.  

Charmander
Water starter
Fire bird

I think those will be on my team from the start. Gonna train Torchic later.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'm over the Litleo line now. But that still leaves Fennekin and Talonflame on my team and that's too many fire types! I only like having double water types on my team.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Pyroar. Still think he lacks the majestic design of Arcanine, but I like him. 

He gonna go HAM in my team.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

> The Pokemon Company has revealed Pyroar, an evolution of Litleo in Pokemon X and Y. Pyroar is a fire and normal-type Royal Pokemon with “a great mane of burning flames” whose abilities include Rivalry and Unnerve.
> 
> According to The Pokemon Company, Pyroar can learn the Normal-type move Echoed Voice, "which makes its power grow with every turn. Its power will increase even if other Pok?mon use it, so try Echoed Voice out with your allies in Double Battles and Triple Battles to experience its real value.”



alekos gusta 

what does rivalry do?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Thought so. Because that's how Fire Blast looks.



Mind = blown.

I always thought it was the shape of a (stick) figure to represent its victim


----------



## Velocity (Sep 12, 2013)

Rivalry means increased damage against same gender and lowered damage against the opposite gender.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

ah,thats a nice ability :33


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

I see nothing on the Pokemon sites mentioning Pyroar  anyone hoping for a shiny black Pyroar? Yes you have to know what I'm talking about  I wonder if this is a male only evolution or if there'll be gender differences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I like Pyroar. Still think he lacks the majestic design of Arcanine, but I like him.
> 
> He gonna go HAM in my team.





Krich2nd said:


> Yeah, I think I'm over the Litleo line now. But that still leaves Fennekin and Talonflame on my team and that's too many fire types! I only like having double water types on my team.





saikyou said:


> Pyroar's alright guys.
> 
> Charmander
> Water starter
> ...



Inb4 Growlithe is in the Kalos-Dex. 



Scizor said:


> Mind = blown.
> 
> I always thought it was the shape of a (stick) figure to represent its victim




I thought it was shaped like a man because why not shape it like a man. 



BlazingInferno said:


> I see nothing on the Pokemon sites mentioning Pyroar  anyone hoping for a shiny black Pyroar? Yes you have to know what I'm talking about  *I wonder if this is a male only evolution or if there'll be gender differences.*



Holy shit yes.

Lioness > Lion anyways. 

If that happens Litleo then there's hope for Litleo yet.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Inb4 Growlithe is in the Kalos-Dex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? A female Pyroar will probably look the same just without the mane, and the mane is coolest part about him imo. I like him though. 

Rivalry and Unnerve aren't the best abilities though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually think he looks a-lot better illustrated here than he does in the in-game shots...


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

i think its because the 3rd sprites ruin him a bit.or his eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Why? A female Pyroar will probably look the same just without the mane, and the mane is coolest part about him imo. I like him though.
> 
> Rivalry and Unnerve aren't the best abilities though.



The mane is the shittiest thing about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

You and I seem to be at the same pace, it looks like a spectrobe.

It should look like a manticore, without the shitty body parts, those ugly feet


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2013)

/sees people debating about the previous shape of Fire Blast

Oh ffs, people. It used to be shaped like the Kanji for "Large"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just wondering when they're gonna put the classic pokemanz on the virtual store on the 3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

When pokemon goes nightcore^


*NEEEEVVVVEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Well Pyroar is definatelly one of the ugliest pokemon I've seen...

How could they make bug types even less powerful this gen  They just had to make them weak against fairy.. and now that everyone will be using fairies to counter the overused dragons the poor little bugs will once again be neglected


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

actually its not weak vs  fairy.just not very effective.and most bugs learn poison moves,dont they?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Well Pyroar is definatelly one of the ugliest pokemon I've seen...
> 
> How could they make bug types even less powerful this gen  They just had to make them weak against fairy.. and now that everyone will be using fairies to counter the overused dragons the poor little bugs will once again be neglected



Scizor is the most fucked over pokemon this gen lmao, steel got nerfed, he doesnt even use poison moves.

Dragons arent overpowered, some pokemon are but the type isnt


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Scizor is the most fucked over pokemon this gen lmao, steel got nerfed, he doesnt even use poison moves.
> 
> Dragons arent overpowered, some pokemon are but the type isnt



On another note I cant WAIT for my Gengar to shine


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

eeeeh ,steel didnt get that nerfed imo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

It has less resistances now^


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

it lost 2 resistances and gained 1 :[


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> actually its not weak vs  fairy.just not very effective.and most bugs learn poison moves,dont they?



True... and my fav Durant will be even more useful with Iron Head


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

now wait till the fairy bug Swarmy!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a bad feeling that there won't be many bugs introduced this gen  Gen 5 was just too kind to bug lovers


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

dragon immunity will be sweet 

now something to take care of the pesky flying weakness


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Talonflame was created just so it can bug bug lovers


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

anyone think we could get a surprise Eeveelution in this gen? :33


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't that one of the rumors that should be legit?  That reminds me, I'm worrying this whole mega evolution thing will diminish the chances for permanent evolutions of old Pokes  

Edit: I think this is the guy responsible for all those epic mega evolution fan art.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> anyone think we could get a surprise Eeveelution in this gen? :33


I hope so. We've never gotten just one before so I can't see why they'd start doing so now. Hoping for a dragon type.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon type would make sense if they wanna keep the opposites type of theme with the last few eeveelutions.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2013)

Drageon

I'd main the shit out of it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Lioness > Lion anyways. *



in your crazy mind.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Why isn't anyone excited that we can customize our hero's hair?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 12, 2013)

Chigorasu is going to be perfectionnn <3


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

The T rex? I'm surprised it took them so many generations to introduce a proper dinosaur pokemon  I just hope he has some "furr" or feathers when he evolves


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The T rex? I'm surprised it took them so many generations to introduce a proper dinosaur pokemon * I just hope he has some "furr" or feathers when he evolves*






oh, hell no! that would ruin him for me.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Embrace scientificly accurate dinosaurs I say!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Embrace scientificly accurate dinosaurs I say!



hell nah!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The T rex? I'm surprised it took them so many generations to introduce a proper dinosaur pokemon  I just hope he has some "furr" or feathers when he evolves





Swarmy said:


> Embrace scientific accurate dinosaurs I say!



Scientifc my hairy balls. I'd rather have them how they're depicted in pulp culture. 



Linkdarkside said:


> in your crazy mind.



Lions are lazy fucks that only roar when the Lioness brings the food or when they about to cum. Lionesses are all kinds of badass 

Thy're the hunters and you can't touch their cubs


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> hell nah!





Khris said:


> Scientifc my hairy balls. I'd rather have them how they're depicted in pulp culture.





Majestic as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy is just mad a Bug Catcher will never get into the Elite 4. :ignoramus


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Swarmy is just mad a Bug Catcher will never get into the Elite 4. :ignoramus


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Swarmy is just mad a Bug Catcher will never get into the Elite 4. :ignoramus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Funny how he got axed. Never made it to the Tournies in BW2.  

Probably out training a Metapod to use harden.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

feathered T rexie does look cool :33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Majestic as fuck



look like something to laugh than to fear.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Funny how he got axed. Never made it to the Tournies in BW2.
> 
> Probably out training a Metapod to use harden.



I'm sure there's a good reason he wasn't included in that  Was he the only one not to appear there?



Linkdarkside said:


> look like something to laugh than to fear.



How would you feel if millions of years in the future the sapient race inhabiting this planet portrait you and all humans naked?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy will be an E4 member in gen 6


----------



## Saru (Sep 12, 2013)

Aaron is easily one of the best designed E4 members.

anyway, it looks like Ash is traveling with Serena (female PC) and Clemont for the X/Y anime. and some badass trainer with a MegaBlaziken is going to show up. 

I like the X/Y anime promo with Blaziken and Lucario in the bg. I kind of saw it after someone pointed out a design similarity between Lucario and Yveltal, but MegaLuke and MegaKen look like Y and X mascots. MegaKen obviously looks like a huge "X" and MegaLuke looks kind of like a "Y" with it's design.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

steel is SE vs Fairy,isnt it?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

I really don't see how Steel got nerfed. It lost two type resistances, but gained a super effective offense.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

and its resistant to fairy too! :33


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Scientifc my hairy balls.



Classy, and a wonderful image


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> and its resistant to fairy too! :33



That too! It really wasn't nerfed


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Swarmy will be an E4 member in gen 6



I'm a pseudo bug user cause I use pokemon who are in the bug egg group like Flygon, Drapion and Gliscor 

And in gen 6 I will most definately use Clauncher a lot...


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)

you traaaaitoooor!

wait,still arthropods.most of them.carry on then~


----------



## Saru (Sep 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I really don't see how Steel got nerfed. It lost two type resistances, but gained a super effective offense.



and gained a Fairy type resistance.

but the nerf was so unnecessary I feel like... people don't shy away from Dark types because of the Steel type. they shy away from Dark types because of their poor attributes (as a whole). but I actually like the fact that Dark types have one less thing to worry about offensively.

que sera sera


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> steel is SE vs Fairy,isnt it?





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I really don't see how Steel got nerfed. It lost two type resistances, but gained a super effective offense.





alekos23 said:


> and its resistant to fairy too! :33





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That too! It really wasn't nerfed


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you traaaaitoooor!
> 
> wait,still arthropods.most of them.carry on then~



It's a nice way to flip it to fire and flying pokemon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Scizor is the most fucked over pokemon this gen lmao, steel got nerfed, he doesnt even use poison moves.
> 
> Dragons arent overpowered, some pokemon are but the type isnt



and so are Metagross and Bronzong lines.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Scientifc my hairy balls. I'd rather have them how they're depicted in pulp culture.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Im actually hoping the Pokemon anime is better than DP this time around

Ash doesnt look so derpy anymore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm sure there's a good reason he wasn't included in that  Was he the only one not to appear there?



He got kicked out of the Elite Four for using fucking bugs, went to train his Bug Pokemon in one summer days but they all fainted because a natural heat wave.

He tried to catch new Pokemon, but let's face it, he could only do so much with a Metapod and a Kakuna. He kept getting his kicked until he got broke, asked for loan but the PokeBank gave it to a Fairy Specialist because Fairy rapes. Now broke and out of a job, he spends most of his days smoking Weedles on the subway floor waiting to be ran over.

He's sadder than Linkdarkside's sig. 

Poor Whatyamacallhim 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Classy, and a wonderful image



Haven't shaved for 3 days down there. It's a fucking jungle. Hell, you might catch a Suicune in the tall grass. 


Yes.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 12, 2013)

Next ava maybe?


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> I kinda wanna beat it with it's own stick.



Out of all the comments I skim through, and _this_ one catches my attention first. -snort-

I really do hope there's another eeveelution though.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, I must spread before giving to Khris


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Haven't shaved for 3 days down there. It's a fucking jungle. Hell, you might catch a Suicune in the tall grass.



Better be a fucking shiny.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 12, 2013)

The stick people say is a wand, or staff.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 12, 2013)

Ninja and wizard/witch. Two of my theories check out 

Now all I need is for Chespin's evo to break out of its derp shell and become a badass dual spike wielding armored knight.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Haven't shaved for 3 days down there. It's a fucking jungle. Hell, you might catch a Suicune in the tall grass.


This is the best thing I've ever read.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Ninja and wizard/witch. Two of my theories check out
> 
> Now all I need is for Chespin's evo to break out of its derp shell and become a badass dual spike wielding armored knight.



My god, why didn't I think of it before :amazed


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2013)

Fennekin is becoming a mahou shoujo.

She'll be a witch next.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the ninja/witch/knight theory

Water/Dark, Fire/Psychic, Grass/Fighting

speed/p.atk, sp. atk/sp.def, hp/p.def


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

My god become a ninja Fen.

Speaking of witch.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> He got kicked out of the Elite Four for using fucking bugs, went to train his Bug Pokemon in one summer days but they all fainted because a natural heat wave.
> 
> He tried to catch new Pokemon, but let's face it, he could only do so much with a Metapod and a Kakuna. He kept getting his kicked until he got broke, asked for loan but the PokeBank gave it to a Fairy Specialist because Fairy rapes. Now broke and out of a job, he spends most of his days smoking Weedles on the subway floor waiting to be ran over.
> 
> ...



Did you got molested by a bug catcher or any bug lover during your childhood?


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Did you got molested by a bug catcher or any bug lover during your childhood?



You mean someone wanted his worm?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

More like his inchworm


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

Either way, it was pretty_ insect_nificant


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Either way, it was pretty_ insect_nificant


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 13, 2013)

oh the puns on this page.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Yami would be a Bug Catcher if Pokemon was real.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I like the ninja/witch/knight theory
> 
> Water/Dark, Fire/Psychic, Grass/Fighting
> 
> speed/p.atk, sp. atk/sp.def, hp/p.def



According to rumors...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Water/Fighting, Fire/Psychic, Grass/Dark


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 13, 2013)

It definitely looks much better here.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

ElementX said:


> According to rumors...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah yes, I remember those.

Water/Fighting - p.atk/speed; Fire/Psychic - sp.atk/sp.def ; Grass/Dark - p.def/hp/p.atk?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

Cant't wait till all the pokemon are revealed


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2013)

^Im sure the game will be released before that happens, and thus I'd happily discover them on my own instead


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't wait.

Are the legendaries usually this shrouded in mystery?


----------



## ElementX (Sep 13, 2013)

I actually thought that I wouldn't be able to resist a full pokedex leak...but now that the game is only a month a way, I'm thinking playing through without knowing what to expect will be awesome. 

I wonder what reviews this game will get. I remember BW got high ratings because it felt "fresh". Bet they didn't see XY coming


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Impossible for more leaks, unless Nintendo does it. Which I highly doubt.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Cant't wait till all the pokemon are revealed



I am just happy we got the mid evos for the starters before the game is released 

Asking for the entire Pokedex before the game is released, at this rate? If the game was released in 2015 lol


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

Then X/Y will be a truly great adventure =D


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

I hate not knowing all the Pokemon.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> I hate not knowing all the Pokemon.



Wouldn't use the word hate but I would like to know all of them before the game is released. If anything, at least this way it is easier to pick which game you would buy.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm getting both. Not knowing is better. I'm actually pumped, due to not being spoiled.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2013)

I want Nintendo to do a Direct about X and Y streetpassing. I'm hoping they do something interesting; namely I want a building where I can go battle the teams of people I streetpassed.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2013)

I would really like to see a very challenging pokemon league this time around. Don't let us save between battles, and script it so it's one battle after another without allowing us to use items in between (so if you want to heal up you have to waste a round).

I want to see gym leaders and elite four members utilizing strategies and team compositions that have become staples in online battles. I want to see heavy switching.

We might need a pokemon hard mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Better be a fucking shiny.



It wont be. I am brown. And I am already getting grey hairs in the wrong places. 

It's a damp dark place. So a Dusk Ball is most recommended. 



Swarmy said:


> Did you got molested by a bug catcher or any bug lover during your childhood?



No. On the contrary. I found joy in raping them with my Charmander line. 



Nois said:


> Either way, it was pretty_ insect_nificant



This guy gets it. LEL. Insects. 



Naruto said:


> I would really like to see a very challenging pokemon league this time around. Don't let us save between battles, and script it so it's one battle after another without allowing us to use items in between (so if you want to heal up you have to waste a round).
> 
> I want to see gym leaders and elite four members utilizing strategies and team compositions that have become staples in online battles. I want to see heavy switching.
> 
> *We might need a pokemon hard mode.*



BW2's Hard Mode was a bitch already. If they can build up on that than we might have something. If you want a Hard mode, just make it impossible to know who will the opponent's next Pokemon be.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I'm getting both. Not knowing is better. I'm actually pumped, due to not being spoiled.



I'm getting both too.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll get X first and probably after Y I've finished X.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Of course I got X and Y. I'm male.

/badjoke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

^I laffed 

Getting both with the Guide book in one full swoop


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh! The guide will have most of the mons in it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XihYTNWLFJw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]

Frogadier 

and Pyroar does get gender differences 



> Grass is now immune to spore based moves
> 
> Elec can't be paralyzed


dun dun dun!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Female Pyroar. Ehh not great. but miles better than the male one. If I ever pick Litleo, I'll be sure to pick up a female one.




Frogadier is a cool name btw. Fenniken's doesn't look as bad as thought it would be in 3D. but still. hind legs. Ugh.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Jessie needs one 

dat harem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

>Electric types can no longer be paralyzed
>Ghost types are not affected by moves that prevent fleeing
>Grass types are now immune to powder and spore moves

And only 6 gens too late. Not bad.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

now to make flying types immune to stealth rock!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> now to make flying types immune to stealth rock!



In Gen 12 maybe.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

that s*** creepy yo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a dude. 

Chin, short hair, packing, hiding the adam's apples, buff shoulders, and he's a fairy. 

alekos23 confirmed fairy type.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

lol.i think she's a she ,man.the site says so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a trap. :sanji


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

i agree.probably 

the cats are creepier though


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Dat Fennekin evo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Braixen totally is using a wand.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

I think Froakie is not a ninja, but a rogue kida guy.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Frogadier is a pilot


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope they all look cool. 

Trainer customization.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Team Harem


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't wit to bring Autumn, and Timmiii into gen 6. ( my trainers )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Meowstic is probably based off of the  from Japanese mytho


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

I would love to get both games, but it's a lot of money.

I'm just getting X, but someone trade me all Fairy and Poison types from Y


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Shittiest Mega yet. And yes I am counting the recent Mewtwo one.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Smogon is gonna instaban those shits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't like it. Fuck you.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

apparently Frogadier can jump 600 meters.not sure how legit this is,but sounds weird enough to belong in the pokedex


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Electric types can no longer be paralyzed
> >Ghost types are not affected by moves that prevent fleeing
> >Grass types are now immune to powder and spore moves
> 
> And only 6 gens too late. Not bad.



Fire types need to stop getting burned.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

they cant be burned


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Ice can't be frozen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently Frogadier can jump 600 meters.not sure how legit this is,but sounds weird enough to belong in the pokedex



Attack and Speed base stats should be at least 200 each


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

what Amaura is based on


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2013)

^my fossil choice 

Chespin has hope for me now giving his evo's name: Quilladin. He's gonna become a fucking Paladin made of quills?! Hell yeah !
and I wonder if Froakie would be a pilot pokemon, thus becoming water/flying...?

I hope the cat pokemans evolve, and screw you guys, Litleo Male form is majestic as fuck


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Electric types can no longer be paralyzed
> >Ghost types are not affected by moves that prevent fleeing
> >Grass types are now immune to powder and spore moves
> 
> And only 6 gens too late. Not bad.



Why would they make them immune to paralyzation completely and not just immune to electric moves that cause paralysis. What about my Body Slam + Serene Grace combo


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Why would they make them immune to paralyzation completely and not just immune to electric moves that cause paralysis. What about my Body Slam + Serene Grace combo



i guess they use their bodies electricity to cancel all forms of paralysis? 

curse you,pseudo science!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

I actually want the villainous boss to be a woman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

That would be one butch woman


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I actually want the villainous boss to be a woman



Finally something we can agree on.

I do think a female boss would be an nice change, though according to the anime Giovanni's mother was the former boss of Team Rocket.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

Frogadier
Talonflame
Tyrunt
Malamar
TBA
TBA
:33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Female Pyroar. Ehh not great. but miles better than the male one. If I ever pick Litleo, I'll be sure to pick up a female one.


look stupid to me.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> That would be one butch woman



Personally I would love it if she were a Lady of War.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Good thing I am buying both version, cause it would have been hard for me to choose between Tyrunt and Amaura.


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm torn, because I don't want to buy both versions.

I want X because of Xerneas, but I can't stand the new Mewtwo Mega forme. :/

That, and I really like the male Nyaonikusu. 

*[e] News from Serebii:*



> First are the starters. Chespin's evolution, Hariboogu is to be called Quilladin. Fennekin's evolution, Teerunaa , is to be called Braixen and Froakie's evolution, Gekogashira, is to be called Frogadier
> 
> Next are the fossil Pok?mon. Chigorasu is to be called Tyrunt while its ability, Strong Jaw, retains its name. Next, Amarusu is to be called Amaura while its ability, is called Refrigerate. Tyrunt is obtained with the Jaw Fossil and Amaura with the Sail Fossil
> 
> ...





> Mega Garchomp has an increased Attack and Special Attack stat, but its Speed stat is decreased



_Yes._


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Quilladin huh. Yeah the final evo will not disappoint if that is a play on paladin :ho I'm confused why they call Teerunaa Braixen as vexen means female fox when Braixen can be male or female. And what is Frog*adier* supposed to mean?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

*TEAM DERP:-*


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Flabebe is precious


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 13, 2013)

This is what Bulbapedia says about the starter evo names


> Frogadier is from frog and brigadier





> Braixen is from braise (French for live coal) and vixen (female fox).





> Quilladin is from quill and paladin.


Chespin's final evo is gonna be amazing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

No one can say Flabebe without smiling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Isn't it weird the male Pyroar has his tail up exposing his asshole when the female is covering hers? 

"The things I notice*




alekos23 said:


> Flabebe is precious



It's a creature that wont let go of a penis shaped object.



Iron Man said:


> No one can say Flabebe without smiling.



I just did. And I wasn't smiling.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't make fun of Flabebe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Bidoof > Flabebe

Come at me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Flabebe is too adorable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

My sides


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn, finally got around to checking out this new gen, ass designs as expected, hope the game play is legit at least.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Almost 100% sure it will be


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Damn, finally got around to checking out this new gen, *ass designs as expected*, hope the game play is legit at least.


genwun harder phillip

smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Damn, finally got around to checking out this new gen, ass designs as expected, hope the game play is legit at least.



Our first NostalgiaFag in a long time. 

Hey Darc


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

X-Team
Froagadier Evolution
Gogoat
Pyroar
Tyrunt Evolution
*Flying Type*
*Fairy Type*

Y-Team
Quilladin Evolution
Meowstic
*Fire Type*
*Water Type*


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> genwun harder phillip



I'm sorry but when you go from a masterpiece like Arcanine to that Reading Rainbow ass Lion posted a few pages back its hard to be hyped for the new designs, I'll still be buying for the game play however, that has only improved.



Khris said:


> Our first NostalgiaFag in a long time.
> 
> Hey Darc



Greetings, I am here to defend the memory of good designs


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm almost insulted by the term Gen 1'er. Being from the original generation.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 13, 2013)

Tyruntttt <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I'm almost insulted by the term Gen 1'er. Being from the original generation.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Haven't seen the Legends yet they're sure to be epic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:
			
		

> Frogadier is from frog and brigadier.


 
Why the hell is Frogadier made to look like a ninja if he's named after a British officer


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Damn, finally got around to checking out this new gen, ass designs as expected, hope the game play is legit at least.



oh great a Genwuner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> I'm sorry but when you go from a masterpiece like Arcanine to that Reading Rainbow ass Lion posted a few pages back its hard to be hyped for the new designs, I'll still be buying for the game play however, that has only improved.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I am here to defend the memory of good designs



*Spoiler*: __ 










TittyNipple said:


> Tyruntttt <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love Fossilmons


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tyrunt reminds me of Rak from ToG :33


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Frogadier looks freakin awesome. I like his ninja style. I hope they don't fuck up the last evoulution.

Mega Mewtwo X looks way better than Y. I'm happy I pre ordered X.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Isn't it weird the male Pyroar has his tail up exposing his asshole when the female is covering hers?
> 
> "The things I notice*


She ain't givin' it up to just anybody.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone want this for an avy? :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> She ain't givin' it up to just anybody.



But the Male one is? 

No wonder his eyes are all weird


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> But the Male one is?
> 
> No wonder his eyes are all weird


The King of the Pride is open to ALL courtly pleasures.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

trap has a mega stone!


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2013)

Yess, Witch/Paladin/Rogue

Fucking RPG TO THE MAX


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> trap has a mega stone!



I'm like stop looking at me that way dude. I don't swing that way.


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh great a Genwuner.


Gen 1 and 2 just have my fav designs, I've enjoye the game play of other games more, but you can't tell me the majority of new designs aren't lack luster, it's painfully obvious. 


Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Muk is awesome, he's the cum of a legendary Pokemon who came to life when a ghost Pokemon inhabited him.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

eh.gen 1 and gen 2 had plenty of silly designs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Since when is semen an awesome design?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

The new Pok?mon look great in-game.

And now that I've seen it in action I'm REALLY hyped about outfit changes.

And the status conditions being more adjusted to not affecting certain types is an interesting addition.

Just ~one more month =D


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Since when is semen an awesome design?



Ask Misty


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Gen 1 and 2 just have my fav designs, I've enjoye the game play of other games more, but you can't tell me the majority of new designs aren't lack luster, it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> gif



You're genwunning more than Darc.


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Didn't know having a negative opinion about the designs brought out the hate, standing by what I said tho, shit is half ass lol. Still a huge supporter of the game play itself tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Ask Misty



I understand Misty liking semen. But you Darc?


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't really like Pyroar tbh

the female version is much better, but, eh... still not so great to me...

it's the mane

MegaGarchomp's jaw is starting to bug me... I probably won't use it though since it's actually somehow slower than Garchomp and less hax. and I like Garchomp's design much more (but MegaGarchomp is still nice). 

gah, small nitpicks


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

so,any looks you guys would like for the characters? :33


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Also, what's up with your sig? Emo ass ghost trainer.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Didn't know having a negative opinion about the designs brought out the hate, standing by what I said tho, shit is half ass lol. Still a huge supporter of the game play itself tho



It's ironic that hating on genhate is genwunning in itself.

I say to each their own.


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> so,any looks you guys would like for the characters? :33



"Give me the Roger Klotz"


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

you guys think they'll allow customization from characters of previous series?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Of course I got X and Y. I'm male.
> 
> /badjoke



Fuck you that is my joke. I copyrighted it the day we had to choose!

Made a website and everything @REAL MEN GET X&Y 

Copyright 2013 bitches.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

eh.depends on which species's male you are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why the hell is Frogadier made to look like a ninja if he's named after a British officer



Because its actually commandeer which means a thieving bastard lifting things off you without you noticing


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

someone insulted the gods of trading cards again eh?silly Marik.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't believe Meowstic is already an evolved Pokemon


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)

maybe its not?it'd be a nice idea though.

if it is though,Espurr is gonna be one of the most :33   mons in the games


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> maybe its not?it'd be a nice idea though.
> 
> if it is though,Espurr is gonna be one of the most :33   mons in the games



I thought Espurr would have been revealed with them oh well.  

And yeah it should be pretty cute I think I'm going to use the female Meowstic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because its actually commandeer which means a thieving bastard lifting things off you without you noticing



Oh a play on commandeer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I can't believe Meowstic is already an evolved Pokemon



It is? 

Maybe it's a mid stage?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

I think this may be one of the rumors that has been changed. Meowstic doesn't look like an evolved Pokemon. Maybe Espurr was switched to be the evolution? We'll to wait and see I guess.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 13, 2013)

Cinnino and Clefable probably would look like first stages to us too if we didn't know they were evolved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

I already like it, evo or not. But it's just that at first glance I thought it's a pre-evo. I am okay either way. It's actually one of my favorite designs this gen.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Darc said:


> Gen 1 and 2 just have my fav designs, I've enjoye the game play of other games more, but you can't tell me the majority of new designs aren't lack luster, it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> It is?
> 
> Maybe it's a mid stage?



Yup Pokebeach rumor says that it evolves from a Pokemon called Espurr.


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2013)

Nyaonikusu is very... Eerie.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 13, 2013)

Definitely going to use the cat on my team at some point.


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No one can say Flabebe without smiling.



I know I can't. I love it honestly, so cute. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> She ain't givin' it up to just anybody.





Khris said:


> But the Male one is?
> 
> No wonder his eyes are all weird





The Ninth Doctor said:


> The King of the Pride is open to ALL courtly pleasures.



This thread is why I don't sleep anymore.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuck, I want Y so badly, but I hate Mega Mewtwo Y so much!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fuck, I want Y so badly, but I hate Mega Mewtwo Y so much!


I'll trade you my X for your Y. No me gusta the X.


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2013)

do we even know if Mewtwo is catchable in-game yet?

kind of weird for them to do all of this... and then have Mewtwo available only through WiFi. kind of.

they've done stranger things. like program the Zorua, Zoroark, and Meloetta cutscenes into B/W despite the fact that two of those Pok?mon were only obtainable through a previous game and the other was only obtainable through WiFi.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 13, 2013)

That reminds me, I already pre-ordered X, but I have no idea what the version differences are


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'll trade you my X for your Y. No me gusta the X.



I second this so hard.

Someone please allow me to get X and be happy auugh.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why the hell is Frogadier made to look like a ninja if he's named after a British officer


Brigadier is borrowed from French.


St NightRazr said:


> Because *its actually commandeer* which means a thieving bastard lifting things off you without you noticing


Where do you get this?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fuck, I want Y so badly, but I hate Mega Mewtwo Y so much!



same here ,most likely you can trade the item by making another pokemon hold the stone.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That reminds me, I already pre-ordered X, but I have no idea what the version differences are


Xerneas, Mega Mewtwo X, and Swirlix


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> do we even know if Mewtwo is catchable in-game yet?
> 
> kind of weird for them to do all of this... and then have Mewtwo available only through WiFi. kind of.
> 
> they've done stranger things. like program the Zorua, Zoroark, and Meloetta cutscenes into B/W despite the fact that two of those Pok?mon were only obtainable through a previous game and the other was only obtainable through WiFi.


I can't imagine such a heavily featured pokemon wouldn't be catchable in game. Especially since they already announced MegaBlaziken would only be attainable via the wifi distribution Torchic. They would've done the same for Mewtwo.


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That reminds me, I already pre-ordered X, but I have no idea what the version differences are





beyond that I don't know either

EDIT: I have slow phone... and fingers



blunt said:


> I can't imagine such a heavily featured pokemon wouldn't be catchable in game. Especially since they already announced MegaBlaziken would only be attainable via the wifi distribution Torchic. They would've done the same for Mewtwo.



that's what I'm thinking.

which is what has me excited.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 13, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Xerneas, Mega Mewtwo X, and Swirlix





Astrαl said:


> beyond that I don't know either



I was mainly thinking about environments 

They tried to give the two games their own style in 5th Gen, but it was only present in a few locations (Black was meant to be high tech, while White was more naturalistic). I kinda want to see that fleshed out in X & Y.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 13, 2013)

Anddddd new thread?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

FAAAIIIRRRIIIES


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 13, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

